# What are your favourite lyrics or songlines?



## rub92me (31 August 2006)

The thread about what music ASF people are listening to inspired me to start this one. I'll start off with a few:

John Lennon - Working Class Hero
"There is room at the top they are telling you, still.
But first you must learn how to smile as you kill.
If you want to be like the folks on the hill. "

Bob Dylan - Idiot Wind (Bootleg Series Version)
"People see me all the time, and they just can't remember how to act.
Their minds are filled with big ideas, images and distorted facts."


----------



## GreatPig (31 August 2006)

Plenty of good lyrics, but a few I can think of off-hand:

Tom Waits:

"He dreams of a waitress with Maxwell House eyes, marmalade thighs, and scrambled yellow hair."

A lot of Waits' lyrics are great, but that's a particular favourite.

Joni Mitchell has some great lyrics too, with "Coyote" being a favourite:

"Coyote's in the coffee shop
He's staring a hole in his scrambled eggs
He picks up my scent on his fingers
While he's watching the waitresses' legs."

And also from "Big Yellow Taxi":

"They took all the trees
Put 'em in a tree museum
And they charged the people
A dollar and a half just to see 'em
Don't it always seem to go
That you dont know what you've got
Till it's gone
They paved paradise
And put up a parking lot"

Also rather like those caustic lyrics by Alanis Morriset in "You ougtha know", which I won't repeat here...

There are some very moving jazz lyrics as well, but often the power comes from how they're sung and not just the words themselves.

Cheers,
GP


----------



## kgee (31 August 2006)

sublimes doin time
its sung sweetly and there's a big gap between the beginning of the sentence and its end...it goes
" I want to hold her......    ...... ....... ...... .....head under water"
it tickles me every time


----------



## Julia (31 August 2006)

Some others will come to mind but I've especially always liked Elton John's "Yellow Brick Road"

When are you gonna come down
When are you going to land
I should have stayed on the farm
I should have listened to my old man

You know you can't hold me forever
I didn't sign up with you
I'm not a present for your friends to open
This boy's too young to be singing the blues

So goodbye yellow brick road
Where the dogs of society howl
You can't plant me in your penthouse
I'm going back to my plough

Back to the howling old owl in the woods
Hunting the horny back toad
Oh I've finally decided my future lies
Beyond the yellow brick road

What do you think you'll do then
I bet that'll shoot down your plane
It'll take you a couple of vodka and tonics
To set you on your feet again

Maybe you'll get a replacement
There's plenty like me to be found
Mongrels who ain't got a penny
Sniffing for tidbits like you on the ground


Julia


----------



## Julia (31 August 2006)

There's another one I like but can't remember all the lyrics - someone will know.  It's, I think, Peter Sarstead:

"Where do you go to my lovely, when you're alone in your head?" etc

And then in a totally different style

Jimmy Buffet  with


I wish I had a pencil thin moustache 
The Boston Blackie kind 
A two toned Ricky Ricardo jacket 
And an autographed picture of Andy Devine 

I remember bein' buck-toothed and skinny 
Writin' fan letters to Sky's niece Penny 
Oh I wish I had a pencil thin moustache 
Then I could solve some mysteries too 

Then it's Bandstand, Disneyland, growin' up fast 
Drinkin' on a fake I.D. 
Yeah, and Rama of the jungle was everyone's Bawana 
But only jazz musicians were smokin' marijuana 
Yeah, I wish I had a pencil thin moustache 
Then I could solve some mysteries too 

Then it's flat top, dirty bob, coppin' a feel 
Grubbin' on the livin' room floor (so sore) 
Yeah, they send you off to college, try to gain a little knowledge, 
But all you want to do is learn how to score 

Yeah, but now I'm gettin' old, don't wear underwear 
I don't go to church and I don't cut my hair 
But I can go to movies and see it all there 
Just the way that it used to be 

Julia


----------



## dubiousinfo (31 August 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> There's another one I like but can't remember all the lyrics - someone will know.  It's, I think, Peter Sarstead:
> 
> "Where do you go to my lovely, when you're alone in your head?" etc




I think it's along the lines of:

Where do you go to my lovely, when you're alone in your bed?
Tell me the thoughts that surround you
I want to see inside your head


----------



## rub92me (31 August 2006)

Do you still like it with bed instead of head Julia?   
Googled it - Peter Sarstedt 1969:
"But where do you go to my lovely 
When you're alone in your bed 
Tell me the thoughts that surround you 
I want to look inside your head, yes I do "


----------



## wayneL (31 August 2006)

I like songs that tell stories... ballads etc.

Harry Chapin has some excellent ones, Dylan as well.

Slim Dusty did "The Man from Snowy River" in a song so I guess that now counts as lyrics. One of my favs.


----------



## Judd (31 August 2006)

Days of Old by BB King and Jules Taub

Way back yonder in the days of old
The men was workin' but not savin' any dough
Then came a woman lookin' real cool
She said to herself, "Now, that's my fool"

I'm gonna ball tonight
I'm gonna ball tonight
Well, I can't break the rule
'Cause every man is some woman's fool

I met a girl on the avenue
She was shy and I was blue
Like a teacher and a student in the school
She looked at me and said, "You're my fool"

Then refrains of verses 1 & 2.

Eric Clapton and BB did a great version not so long ago.  Absolute rockin'

But then there is the magnificant oratorio Hallelujah Chorus from Handel's "Messiah"  

Hallelujah for the Lord God Omnipotent reigneth.
The kingdom of this world has become the kingdom of our Lord,
and of His Christ; and He shall reign for ever and ever.
King of Kings, and Lord of Lords.  Hallelujah!

Have heard the composition a number of times and it never fails to thrill me.


----------



## x2rider (31 August 2006)

Here 's a bit from  Massive attack 

This girl I know needs some shelter
She don't believe anyone can help her
She's doing so much harm, doing so much damage
But you don't want to get involved
You tell her she can manage
And you can't change the way she feels
But you could put your arms around her

I know you want to live yourself
But could you forgive yourself
If you left her just the way
You found her

Just a piece of the song  Protection 

 Cheers Martin


----------



## macca (31 August 2006)

Favourite song, Old Louis Armstrong singing 

Lyrics for: What A Wonderful World

I see trees of green, red roses too
I see them bloom for me and you
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world

I see skies of blue and clouds of white
The bright blessed day, the dark sacred night
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world

The colours of the rainbow, so pretty in the sky
Are also on the faces of people going by
I see friends shakin' hands, sayin' "How do you do?"
They're really saying "I love you"

I hear babies cryin', I watch them grow
They'll learn much more than I'll ever know
And I think to myself, what a wonderful world
Yes, I think to myself, what a wonderful world

another is Billy Joel doing Piano Man


----------



## Bronte (31 August 2006)

Fantastic macca one of our favourite songs....thanks

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more

Stay in bed
Til' I'm satisfied
And let my head
Take a softer ride

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more

Find me a schack
Where it's cool inside
Turn my back
On the cold outside

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more

I could go back
To the job I had
But the same old thing
Only drives me mad, so

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more
Never again
Will I have to be..down

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more

Stay in bed
Til' I'm satisfied
And let my head
Take a softer ride

I ain't gonna work
I ain't gonna work no more


----------



## Fugazi (31 August 2006)

Some old 1980's Marillion - the Fish era. I'll have a pint of whatever he's on.

On the outskirts of nowhere,
On a ring-road to somewhere,
On the verge of indecision,
I'll always take the roundabout way.

Also so known as "a day in the life of a novice trader"

By the way - he's still at it. I just found a great solo album from him called "Vigil in a wilderness of mirrors"

Prog Rock Forever!!!!!


----------



## rub92me (1 September 2006)

Some excellent stuff so far. I'll throw in another one that always makes me laugh:
Janis Joplin - Mercedes Benz
"Oh Lord, won't you buy me a Mercedes Benz.
My friends all drive Porsches, I must make amends." etc.


----------



## FXST01 (1 September 2006)

Me and Bobby Mcgee was a good one too


----------



## Judd (1 September 2006)

A real oldie.  The Nearness of You by Hoagy Carmichael.  It just ooozes lust!

I need no soft lights to enchant me
If you'll only grant me the right
To hold you ever so tight
And to feel in the night the nearness of you


----------



## scsl (1 September 2006)

These lyrics aren't too bad! It was doing the rounds at work... Enjoy!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wgLoPhDUKWw&mode=related&search=

If this link doesn't work, go to http://www.youtube.com/

Then type 'My Cubicle' in the search box on the top right. You'll find a few, just choose the first one. (Don't worry, this isn't a silly joke with any gruesome pictures... it's just a 6 x 6 cubicle!!)

cheers, 
scsl


----------



## Smurf1976 (1 September 2006)

"Gunter glieben glauten globen"

A couple of questions for a Friday night...

1. Which TWO international hit songs during the past 25 years start with these words?

2. Whose voice is it?

No prizes but I'll post the answers in a day or two. I'll post some hints tomorrow night if nobody has got it by then.


----------



## 3 veiws of a secret (1 September 2006)

Billy Holiday's track  "Strange Fruit"

Southern trees bear strange fruit,
Blood on the leaves and blood at the root,
Black bodies swinging in the southern breeze,
Strange fruit hanging from the poplar trees.

Pastoral scene of the gallant south,
The bulging eyes and the twisted mouth,
Scent of magnolias, sweet and fresh,
Then the sudden smell of burning flesh.

Here is fruit for the crows to pluck,
For the rain to gather, for the wind to suck,
For the sun to rot, for the trees to drop,
Here is a strange and bitter crop.


----------



## FXST01 (1 September 2006)

he's pretty fly for a white guy


----------



## Julia (1 September 2006)

rub92me said:
			
		

> Do you still like it with bed instead of head Julia?
> Googled it - Peter Sarstedt 1969:
> "But where do you go to my lovely
> When you're alone in your bed
> ...




Thanks rub92me and dubious info.  I appreciate the correction (s).

Yes, "bed" is better, no doubt.  It's a lovely song.

Julia


----------



## Julia (1 September 2006)

Just remembered another singer I used to really like.  Rodriguez.  In his day he was considered fairly "out there".  Does anyone else remember him?
Especially good and anti-establishment was his album "Cold Fact"
An example below:

The mayor hides the crime rate
council woman hesitates 
Public gets irate but forget the vote date 
Weatherman complaining, predicted sun, it's raining 
Everyone's protesting, boyfriend keeps suggesting 
you're not like all of the rest. 

Garbage ain't collected, women ain't protected 
Politicians using people, they've been abusing
The mafia's getting bigger, like pollution in the river
And you tell me that this is where it's at.

Woke up this moming with an ache in my head
Splashed on my clothes as I spilled out of bed 
Opened the window to listen to the news 
But all I heard was the Establishment's Blues.

Gun sales are soaring, housewives find life boring 
Divorce the only answer smoking causes cancer
This system's gonna fall soon, to an angry young tune 
And that's a concrete cold fact.

The pope digs population, freedom from taxation 
Teeny Bops are up tight, drinking at a stoplight
Miniskirt is flirting I can't stop so I'm hurting
Spinster sells her hopeless chest.

Adultery plays the kitchen, bigot cops non-fiction
The little man gets shafted, sons and monies drafted
Living by a time piece, new war in the far east.
Can you pass the Rorschach test?

It's a hassle is an educated guess.
Well, frankly I couldn't care less. 

__________________

On the same album is "Sugarman", also great.

Julia


----------



## Dutchy3 (1 September 2006)

"Never found a job that for me was worth bothering ...

oh Lord, make me pure ...

but not yet"

Robbie Williams.

"I know I'm going to die ... so for me my revenge is living well

oh Lord, make me pure ...

but not yet"

same bloke ...

+ Pretty well anything Jim Steinman wrote and Meat Loaf sang


----------



## GreatPig (2 September 2006)

Oh yeah, loved the lyrics from Meatloaf's "Paradise by the Dashboard Light".

And now I'm praying for the end of time,
To hurry up and arrive.
Cause if I gotta spend another minute with you,
I don't think that I can really survive.

And that part with the radio announcing the baseball game leading into that:

Here he comes, squeeze play, it's gonna be close,
here's the throw, there's the play at the plate,
holy cow, I think he's gonna make it!

Then the girl:

Stop right there!
I gotta know right now!
Before we go any further--
Do you love me?
Will you love me forever?
Do you need me?
Will you never leave me?
Will you make me so happy for the rest of my life?
Will you take me away and will you make me your wife?

What a guy has to do just to get somewhere... 

Cheers,
GP


----------



## Julia (2 September 2006)

For any Dylan fans who happen to be reading this between 10 and 11am today (Sat), there's a great Dylan hour on "The Music Show" on Radio National right now.  It's terrific.

Julia


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2006)

words by Gillespie Magee Jnr / John Denver sings it:-
FLIGHT :scratch: 
Oh, I have slipped the surly bonds of earth, and danced the sky on laughter silvered wings,
Sunward I've climbed and joined the tumbling mirth of sun-split clouds and done a hundred things.
I've wheeled and soared and swung, high in the sunlit silence,
Hovering there I've chased the shouting winds aloft, and flung my 
Eager craft through footless halls of air.

Chorus ( I suspect Denver here)
The higher we fly, the farther we go, the closer we are to each other,
The darker the night, the brighter the star - in peace go my sisters and brothers.

Up, Up the long delirious burning blue, I've topped the windswept heights with easy grace,
Where never lark nor even eagle flew, and while with silent lifting mind I trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space
Put out my hand,  and touched the face of God.  :bowdown: :engel: 

How ironical that Denver died in a plane crash.  Still doesn't change the fact that this is one hell of a poem, and fits Denver's style of "montana" and freedom" and "sunshine on his shoulder" etc. 
incidentally, the hangglider in the picture is my daughter - Ive tried it myself, and I know the buzz - but never got high enough to feel clouds - although I did come close to "slipping the surly bonds of earth" and "seeing the face of god" - when I went between a couple of trees at breakneck speed


----------



## rub92me (3 September 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Just remembered another singer I used to really like.  Rodriguez.  In his day he was considered fairly "out there".  Does anyone else remember him?
> Julia



Yes, great songs! I have all his albums. He was a bit of a cult figure in South Africa. For over 20 years everybody thought he was dead, and then he had a short comeback, did some concerts and disappeared again. "I wonder" on "Cold Fact" is one of my favourite songs.


----------



## Ferret (4 September 2006)

The list is endless, but a couple of fun short grabs I was listening to recently:

So join the struggle while you may
The revolution is just a T shirt away

Billy Bragg - Waiting for the great leap forwards

I'm the root of all that's evil - but you can call me cookie

Bloodhound Gang - Fire, Water, Burn

Ferret


----------



## chops_a_must (18 November 2006)

"Give the ocean what I took from you so one day you could find it in the sand;
and hold it in your hands again."

---

"It's a long way to walk when you're wrong, if you're sneaking through town with your wrecking ball on.
If it makes you feel good, you can make them feel bad, it's an easy call. 
So when nothing remains you can stand proud and claim you've destroyed them all. 
It's so easy, take a swing and watch them fall. 
You're a wrecking ball."


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsMcGaNk9k
OLIVE TREE
Seekers near Sprinkbrook (pretty close to my old stomping ground).

Tell me white dove where will I find the olive tree  (sure aint in the middle east!!)
for just one branch Id search my whole life through (I'd settle for just an olive off the bludy thing!)
I've heard them say a greener land is waiting there ( where they dont have global warming) 
where people wait and find that dream come true (and only a few of their nightmares)

high flying dove please lead me and Ill follow you (provided you stay pretty close to the helicopter)
above the clouds beyond the stormy sea (lets limit ourselves to Tasmania for the time being)
I long to share a world of sweet contentment there (make that Fiji)
in that bright land where grows the olive tree. (Melbourne? - coupla daze, BUUdiful ) (well as many Greeks as Athens, even if the olive trees seem to hav dipped out).


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_w0qhgIZa2I
Sherbet - Howzat (1976)

You told me I was the one
The only one who got your head undone
And for a while I believed the line that you spun

But I've been looking at you
Looking closely at the things you do
I didn't see it the way you wanted me to

How how howzat   
You messed about  ,I caught you out, Howzat
Now that I found where you're at, 
It's goodbye,  Well howzat, It's goodbye

You only came for a smile
Even though you're really not my style
I didn't think that you'd run me 'round
Like you do

How how howzat
You messed about, I caught you out, Howzat
Now that I found where you're at , 
It's goodbye , Well howzat, It's goodbye
Aha,  O yeah, oh yeah

Well I've been looking at you,  (I'll tell you what I see) 
Looking closely at the things you do, (No you can't fool me)
I didn't see it the way you wanted me to
How how howzat
You messed aboutm,  I caught you out, Howzat
Now that I found where you're at
It's goodbye,  Howzat , 
You messed about, I caught you out, Howzat
Now that I found where you're at
It's goodbye, Well howzat,  Goodbye
Oh yeah, oh yeah

Doo-wah doo-wah doo-wah doo-wah
Doo-wah doo-wah doo-wah doo-wah
Aaaaaaaaaah

Same again  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JBfisrWLQ5A&mode=related&search=
"Sherbet's performance of the hit single 'Howzat' on German music show Musik Laden."


----------



## barney (18 November 2006)

Hi Guys n Gals,  I wont bombard you with specific songs (unless you want me to) but I think one of the most brilliant lyricists of modern music is "Sting" (Police) He had/has a way of describing ordinary life situations with brilliant accuracy in just a few words .......... If you are a "Police" fan you know what I mean ... If not, it is possible you may think his lyrics unimportant (far from it I assure you .... an excellent muso with lyrics to match)   Cheers Barney.


----------



## ctp6360 (18 November 2006)

"Life is very short and there's no time for fussing and fighting my friends" (Beatles)

"She was one in a million, so there's 5 more just in New South Wales" (Whitlams)


----------



## barney (19 November 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Hi Guys n Gals,  I wont bombard you with specific songs (unless you want me to) but I think one of the most brilliant lyricists of modern music is "Sting" (Police) He had/has a way of describing ordinary life situations with brilliant accuracy in just a few words .......... If you are a "Police" fan you know what I mean ... If not, it is possible you may think his lyrics unimportant (far from it I assure you .... an excellent muso with lyrics to match)   Cheers Barney.




Because 2020 wasnt happy with me for not actually quoting some lyrics here is a couple of lines from a Police song which at first read might sound childish .................. 
Dah Dooh dooh dooh, Dah dah dah dah, is all I want to say to you,
Dah Dooh dooh dooh, Dah dah dah dah, its meaningless is all thats true,

Now you might think what crap, but what Sting is actually commenting about, is what he thinks about the verbal diorreah that comes out of politicians (and beaurocrats in general) mouths, and also how much he would not be interested in discussing anything with them because  it would generally be a waste of time trying to have an educated conversation ............... Smart guy Sting  ........... (Hows that 2020 is that better      Barney.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> ..... Smart guy Sting  ........... (Hows that 2020 is that better      Barney.



WELL I could reply "Dah Dooh dooh dooh, " lol
but - instead I'll say "thanks, m8"


PS just that you've actually SUNG this stuff - youmust have picked up a heap of "favourite lyrics" along the way.

Like I asked a guy the other day what was his favourite poem - ...quick as a flash he replied "there once was aman from Nantucket!" - and you know the rest lol.  adios amigos :goodnight


----------



## Stan 101 (19 November 2006)

2020hindsight, I thought the chorus to Howzat whent like this.

Howzat!
You hit the ball
I caught you out
Howzat?


Anyways, whne I was a child I used to listen to a neil young album called "on the beach." There was a song called "ambulance blues" and in it is a line that simply says "an ambulance can only go so fast."

Excellent album, but suprisingly it has never been pressed as a CD. Young has apparently never given the rights to reproduce it again after the record got pulled from shelves. If anyone has an old 33 of it, I'd be happy to buy it..

Cher4s,


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

Stan 101 said:
			
		

> 1. I caught you out, Howzat?
> 2. in it is a line that simply says "an ambulance can only go so fast."
> Cher4s,



1. Stan 101, thanks lol - yep - would be good for a post-cricket or baseball match singalong 
2. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FRzr8tzqQvg

about 40% of the timeline (2m50s) you get yr "its hard to find the meaning of this song - an ambulance can only go so fast, its easy to be buried in the past etc"
BTW - THIS IS JUST what I was trying to say on the road safety thread   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjqB6ck6gL4&mode=related&search= worth a listen as well


http://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/neilyoung/ambulanceblues.html
AMBULANCE BLUES - Neil Young

Back in the old folky days  , The air was magic when we played.
The riverboat was rockin' in the rain  , Midnight was the time for the raid.

Oh, Isabela, proud Isabela,   They tore you down and plowed you under.
You're only real with your make-up on,   How could I see you and stay too long?

All along the Navajo Trail,   Burn-outs stub their toes on garbage pails.
Waitresses are cryin' in the rain,   Will their boyfriends pass this way again?

Oh, Mother Goose, she's on the skids,   Sure ain't happy, neither are the kids.
She needs someone that she can scream at   , And I'm such a heel for makin' her feel so bad.

I guess I'll call it sickness gone,  It's hard to say the meaning of this song.
An ambulance can only go so fast , It's easy to get buried in the past
When you try to make a good thing last.

I saw today in the entertainment section ,   There's room at the top for private detection.
To Mom and Dad this just doesn't matter,  But it's either that or pay off the kidnapper.

So all you critics sit alone,  You're no better than me for what you've shown.
With your stomach pump and your hook and ladder dreams,  We could get together for some scenes.

I never knew a man could tell so many lies,  He had a different story for every set of eyes.
How can he remember who he's talkin' to?,  'Cause I know it ain't me, and I hope it isn't you.

Well, I'm up in T.O. keepin' jive alive,   And out on the corner it's half past five.
But the subways are empty ,  And so are the cafes.

Except for the Farmer's Market,  And I still can hear him say:
You're all just pissin' in the wind  , You don't know it but you are.

And there ain't nothin' like a friend  , Who can tell you you're just pissin' in the wind.

I never knew a man could tell so many lies  , He had a different story for every set of eyes
How can he remember who he's talking to?  Cause I know it ain't me, and hope it isn't you

Ps - dead easy m8 - google enquiry "ambulance blues lyrics" 
then youtube "ditto" or better "neil young" etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Dah Dooh dooh dooh, Dah dah dah dah, is all I want to say to you,
> Dah Dooh dooh dooh, Dah dah dah dah, its meaningless is all thats true.



Barney - SEE this is the thing isn't it!!! We've all heard those words - but only a few have understood it (imho) - maybe just the idiots - like me.

Btw, NEVER volunteer to do "Me and Bobby Magee" in a Karioke - the bludy "la da da da da da da da "'s go on for bludy hours!!

A much better Karioke song is :-   Allegedy Only 16 years old (even 18) when movie made (?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0osatEuj6FY

MUSTANG SALLY - Commitments

Mustang Sally, guess you better slow your mustang down. 
Mustang Sally, baby , guess you better slow your mustang down. 
You've been running all over the town . 
Oh, I guess I'll have to put your flat feet on the ground.

All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride. 
All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride.
All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride.
All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride
One of these early mornings, 
You gonna be wiping your weeping eyes. 

I bought you a brand new mustang... 'bout nineteen sixty five.
Now you come around signifying a woman, 
girl you don't wanna let me ride.
Mustang Sally, guess you better slow your mustang down. 
You been running all over the town now.
I guess you gotta put your flat feet on the ground. 

All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride.
All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride. 
All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride.
All you want to do is ride around Sally, ride, Sally, ride.
One of these early mornings, 
I'm gonna be wiping your weeping eyes. 

 two pretty good copies - one even more gravelly voice:- (but they go on too long lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OwGvjuN-umE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=poBR_fionZA

another one for karioke.. (you dont need to be able to change tone lol) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkH8oHxN0Qk&mode=related&search=
PS dont forget to click the little icon in right hand lower corner for full screen.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

Here's a few oldies but goodies (imho)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DyjkF9gop8I = don’t pay the ferryman  (lol - video clips - from LOST - are as logical as something a chimpanzee typed in a fit  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G2q250-UkAg =playing with the queen of hearts

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fx1MrFJXGGw =help is on its way – Mollie called it right !!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcoiRdJ1gVQ =please don’t ask me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RLMdthrJfkE =burn for you


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2006)

Julia said:
			
		

> Some others will come to mind but I've especially always liked Elton John's "Yellow Brick Road"
> 
> When are you gonna come down
> When are you going to land
> ...




A great song, especially lyrically, however I don't think that Elton John has followed the songs advice


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2006)

macca said:
			
		

> Favourite song, Old Louis Armstrong singing
> 
> Lyrics for: What A Wonderful World
> 
> ...




Good choice Macca, wish there were more songs like it.


----------



## Knobby22 (19 November 2006)

I relate to this from China Girl - David Bowie


I stumble into town.
Just like a sacred cow.
Visions of swastica in my head.
Plans for everyone!
Is this the way of my life?

My Little China Girl
Why do you mess with me.
I'll ruin everything you are.
You know, I'll give you television,
I'll give you eyes of blue.
I'll give you men who want to rule the world!


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZRXcijrbB1g&mode=related&search= =long way to the top, ACDC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9x3cQiv-60E&mode=related&search=   =dirty deeds done dirt cheap ACDC

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rKDZGEG_Btc&mode=related&search=  =highway to hell ACDC
..................
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3erh2pIyKLg  =playing to win LRB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CT_TiIzr7fU =reminiscing (glenn shorrock)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hi3fDsciP34 =reminiscing (john farnham - for comparison)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wie1tQWwzMI&mode=related&search= =driving me out of my mind

website http://www.classicbands.com/littleriver.html (the "Aussie LRB" -  beware of US imitatons )


----------



## Kauri (19 November 2006)

The Dingoes... Five times the Sun... Way out West

  Way out west where the rain don't fall
Got a job with the company
Drilling for oil
Just to make some change
Living and a`working on the land

I quit my job and I left my wife
Headed out west for a brand new life
Just to get away
Living and a`working on the land

What a change it's been
From working that nine to five
How strange it's been
At last I get the feeling that I'm really alive

They give you a house made of fibro cement
You don't need no money
'Cause you don't pay no rent
And it's Oh so cheap
Living and a`working on the land

La la La la La la
La la La la la La la La la
La la La la la La la La la la
Living and a`working on the land

La la La la la La la La la
La la La la la La la La la la
Living and a`working on the land

There's nothing much to do on a Saturday night
But get into some booze
Or maybe a fight
'Cause it's tough out here
Living and a`working on the land

What a change it's been
From working that nine to five
How strange it's been
At last I get the feeling that I'm really alive

Way out west where the rain don't fall
Got a job with a company drilling for oil
And I'm never gonna leave
Living and a`working on the land

La la La la la La la La la
La la La la la La la La la la
Living and a`working on the land


----------



## Gurgler (19 November 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> He had/has a way of describing ordinary life situations with brilliant accuracy in just a few words




An example:
"If blood will flow when flesh and steel are one
Drying in the colour of the evening sun
Tomorrows rain will wash the stains away
But something in our minds will always stay
Perhaps this final act was meant
To clinch a lifetimes argument
That nothing comes from violence and nothing ever could
For all those born beneath an angry star
Lest we forget how fragile we are

On and on the rain will fall
Like tears from a star like tears from a star
On and on the rain will say
How fragile we are how fragile we are"

Fragile by Sting
the song he subsequently chose to perform on Sept 11, 2001 - after hearing of events in New York.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

found a couple 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0CX-tgX8xh4 =yllow brick road (elton john)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-egRVH5HcTo =yellow brick road ( elton+billy joel)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HcD3XgnGDfA =roxanne, police

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WIDBW1CGTKM =whata wonderful world (sachmo) - set against vietnam evacuation sheesh

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wyLjbMBpGDA&mode=related&search= (saints go marchin in )


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

Gurgler said:
			
		

> ........How fragile we are how fragile we are"  Fragile by Sting
> the song he subsequently chose to perform on Sept 11, 2001 - after hearing of events in New York.



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e33umZlpTIM


----------



## chops_a_must (19 November 2006)

Advertising looks and chops_a_must
NO BIG HAIR!!
Songs mean a lot
When songs are bought
And so are you-
Bitch, rant down to the practice room
Attention and fame so
Career, career, career....


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> The Dingoes... Five times the Sun... Way out West
> Way out west where the rain don't fall
> Got a job with the company
> ......La la La la la La la La la la
> Living and a`working on the land



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-UA2kjc32cw


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

Knobby22 said:
			
		

> I relate to this from China Girl - David Bowie
> ......You know, I'll give you television,  I'll give you eyes of blue.
> I'll give you men who want to rule the world!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lBNBTmlvNio  (bowie)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JQ6DIbFraYk  (ditto)


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

barney said:
			
		

> Hi Guys n Gals,  I wont bombard you with specific songs (unless you want me to) but I think one of the most brilliant lyricists of modern music is "Sting" (Police) He had/has a way of describing ordinary life situations with brilliant accuracy in just a few words .......... If you are a "Police" fan you know what I mean ... If not, it is possible you may think his lyrics unimportant (far from it I assure you .... an excellent muso with lyrics to match)   Cheers Barney.




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=94NOc3UlTY0&mode=related&search= =De Do Do Do De Da Da Da
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5G2LtPvPemw&mode=related&search= =message in a bottle
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jY_Zmg-jOnU =dont stand so close to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QnJ78OmklnM  =every breath you take


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

In case anyone enjoyed Boy from Oz :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tJkkg6qpLis =interview with peter allen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z97H4dbyJsM =I go to rio
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iG4aJnGG-Y4 =I could’ve been a sailor
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtM129kD4XI =judy garland, I wish you love 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zNqUiwPeE-g =hugh jackman, boy from oz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lV1EF07oHsM =ditto, all I wanted was the dream
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CzKhwCPxu44 =ditto, she loves to hear the music
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8EdOzldtJo = “the Qantas song”

I have always liked Allens lyrics:-

"I could've been a sailor , and sailed the seven seas
the wind in my face all day , can you taste the salty breeze
i couldve been a lover, watching waves before me part
but I settled for safer harbours of my heart"
.......
"I could've been a sailor , rolling through the night 
my sails before the wind, with the stars my only light 
I couldve been a dreamer, yeah but dreams just fall apart
so I settled for safer harbours of my heart"

LOL - a couple of comments posted on the YOUtube "I go to Rio" thread - 
1. So gay...but sooo good. Peter Allen made you smile with his performance. and I'm still looking for his video for "By Coastal" 
2. Is it necessary to talk about his homosexuality? He is an amazing performer and songwriter, ten times more charming than that bloated a**hole Elton John.  (PS dont shoot ME - I'm just the messanger lol)


----------



## Sultan of Swing (19 November 2006)

Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits

The lyrics are ok but the lead guitar is awesome.

You get a shiver in the dark
Its been raining in the park but meantime
South of the river you stop and you hold everything
A band is blowing dixie double four time
You feel all right when you hear that music ring

You step inside but you dont see too many faces
Coming in out of the rain to hear the jazz go down
Too much competition too many other places
But not too many horns can make that sound
Way on downsouth way on downsouth london town

You check out guitar george he knows all the chords
Mind hes strictly rhythm he doesnt want to make it cry or sing
And an old guitar is all he can afford
When he gets up under the lights to play his thing

And harry doesnt mind if he doesnt make the scene
Hes got a daytime job hes doing alright
He can play honky tonk just like anything
Saving it up for friday night
With the sultans with the *sultans of swing*

And a crowd of young boys theyre fooling around in the corner
Drunk and dressed in their best brown baggies and their platform soles
They dont give a damn about any trumpet playing band
It aint what they call rock and roll
And the sultans played creole

And then the man he steps right up to the microphone
And says at last just as the time bell rings
thank you goodnight now its time to go home
And he makes it fast with one more thing
we are the *sultans of swing*


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

Sultan of Swing said:
			
		

> Sultans of Swing - Dire Straits
> The lyrics are ok but the lead guitar is awesome.
> ...And he makes it fast with one more thing
> we are the *sultans of swing*



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LWCYqlqzQ
PS only posted 1 month ago - obviously Youtube will expand exponentially and you'll get anything and everything soon.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FHehn2hkMPE =heavy fuel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vj4BqnZF_T8 =money for nothing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l0vzxcFw_80 =my gratitude

PS My sons say " sheesh these dudes get 2.2 billion for something (youtube) that they set up in their GARAGE !! lol)


----------



## Sultan of Swing (19 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u9LWCYqlqzQ
> PS only posted 1 month ago - obviously Youtube will expand exponentially and you'll get anything and everything soon.




Thanks for that 2020. 

The good bits start at 2:38 and then again at 4:06. IMO, Mark Knopfler is one of the greatest guitarists ever.


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

This song appears on five albums, and was first released on the "flower that shattered the stone" album. it has also appeared on the stonehaven sunrise, a portrait and the john denver collection -
Me home, country roads albums. a live version also appears on the wildlife concert album.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FtUN8cRZ-Kw   John Denver's WILDlife Concert in 1995.
EAGLES AND HORSES - 
Words and music by john denver and joe henry

Horses are creatures who worship the earth
As they gallop on feet of ivory
Constrained by the wonder of dying and birth
The horses still run, they are free

My body is merely the shell of my soul
But the flesh must be given its due
Like a pony that carries its rider back home
Like an old friend thats tried and been true

I had a vision of eagles and horses
High on a ridge in a race with the wind
Going higher and higher and faster and faster
On eagles and horses Im flying again

Eagles inhabit the heavenly heights
They know neither limit nor bound
Theyre the guardian angels of darkness and light
They see all and hear every sound

My spirit will never be broken or caught
For the soul is a free-flowing thing
Like an eagle that needs neither comfort nor thought
To rise up on glorious wings

I had a vision of eagles and horses
High on a ridge in a race with the wind
Going higher and higher and faster and faster
On eagles and horses Im flying again

My body is merely the shell of my soul
But the flesh must be given its due
Like a pony that carries its master back home
Like an old thats tried and been true

My spirit will never be broken or caught
For the soul is a free-flowing thing
Like an eagle that needs neither comfort nor thought
To rise up on glorious wings

I had a vision of eagles and horses
High on a ridge in a race with the wind
Going higher and higher and faster and faster
On eagles and horses Im flying again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ZsxQCtOoUE =country road
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jURzZxMfLeY =annies song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7OMCiFS7RTQ =rocky mountain high
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-an-SnVo2_o =calypso
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i3l9o1LjG2U =perhaps love  (incl thou shalt not waste )
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1my1t2tww-8 =perhaps love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VVyMGfcV4uA =leaving on a jet plane (with mumma cass)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fX3kokJk-DE =sunshine on my shoulder
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rAZwnjTCmfQ =thnk god im a country boy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p4m-mJ4nhUc =adelweiss
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qP1Xr1p4A50
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4LFxu_8XhlQ =poems prayers etc 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KdTWKobIk2A =aus bicennnial 1988
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snCqpQrm-3M =peace poem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9RMJ5Jw9ynY =ninth memorial


----------



## chansw (19 November 2006)

"Until" - Sting

If I caught the world in a bottle
And everything was still beneath the moon
Without your love would it shine for me?
If I was smart as Aristotle
And understood the rings around the moon
What would it all matter if you loved me?

Here in your arms where the world is impossibly still
With a million dreams to fulfill
And a matter of moments until the dancing ends
Here in your arms when everything seems to be clear
Not a solitary thing would I fear
Except when this moment comes near the dancing's end

If I caught the world in an hourglass
Saddled up the moon so we could ride
Until the stars grew dim, Until...

One day you’ll meet a stranger 
And all the noise is silenced in the room
You’ll feel that you're close to some mystery
In the moonlight and everything shatters
You feel as if you’ve known her all your life
The world’s oldest lesson in history

Here in your arms where the world is impossibly still
With a million dreams to fulfill
And a matter of moments until the dancing ends
Here in your arms when everything seems to be clear
Not a solitary thing do I fear
Except when this moment comes near the dancing’s end

Oh, if I caught the world in an hourglass
Saddled up the moon and we would ride
Until the stars grew dim 
Until the time that time stands still, Until...


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 November 2006)

chansw said:
			
		

> "Until" - Sting
> If I caught the world in a bottle
> And everything was still beneath the moon...Until the stars grew dim
> Until the time that time stands still, Until...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TY4Zl8TeP8g
top song m8 

who says the waltz is a thing of the past  (bludy fast waltz but they're the best anyways )


----------



## Kauri (19 November 2006)

Redgum... I was only 19.....

   Mum and Dad and Danny saw the passing out parade at Puckapunyal 
It was a long march from cadets
The sixth battalion was the next to tour and it was me who drew the card
We did Canungra and Shoalwater before we left

And Townsville lined the footpaths as we marched down to the quay
This clipping from the paper shows us young and strong and clean
And there's me in me slouch hat with me SLR and greens
God help me - I was only nineteen

From Vung Tau riding Chinooks to the dust at Nui Dat
I'd been in and out of choppers now for months
And we made our tents a home, V.B. and pinups on the lockers
And an Asian orange sunset through the scrub

And can you tell me, doctor, why I still can't get to sleep? 
And night time's just a jungle dark and a barking M.16? 
And what's this rash that comes and goes, can you tell me what it means?
God help me - I was only nineteen

A four week operation, when each step can mean your last one on two legs
It was a war within yourself
But you wouldn't let your mates down 'til they had you dusted off
So you closed your eyes and thought about somethin' else

And then someone yelled out "Contact", and the bloke behind me swore
We hooked in there for hours, then a God almighty roar
And Frankie kicked a mine the day that mankind kicked the moon
God help me - he was goin' home in June

And I can still see Frankie, drinkin' tinnies in the Grand Hotel 
On a thirty-six hour rec. leave in Vung Tau
And I can still hear Frankie, lying screaming in the jungle
'Til the morphine came and killed the bloody row

And the Anzac legends didn't mention mud and blood and tears
And the stories that my father told me never seemed quite real-


----------



## chops_a_must (19 November 2006)

Sultan of Swing said:
			
		

> Thanks for that 2020.
> 
> The good bits start at 2:38 and then again at 4:06. IMO, Mark Knopfler is one of the greatest guitarists ever.



Not as good as his friend with the name of Eric.

Have you heard Knopfler's stuff with Emmylou? It's pretty damn good.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2006)

Kauri said:
			
		

> Redgum... I was only 19.....
> Mum and Dad and Danny saw the passing out parade at Puckapunyal -



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHbR_W0eIpA
(cmon fellas - It's easy to find the YOUtube to go with these posts - just go to any one of these links to youtube - then interrupt it with an enquiry (top right corner)  for ""redgum", "eric clapton" or whatever etc )


----------



## wayneL (20 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHbR_W0eIpA
> (cmon fellas - It's easy to find the YOUtube to go with these posts - just go to any one of these links to youtube - then interrupt it with an enquiry (top right corner)  for ""redgum", "eric clapton" or whatever etc )




Kauri, 2020,

Only 19 is one of my favorites too. Check out this "Youtube". It's the video from The Herds Version of the song with John Schuman doing a live performance.

This video is far more poignant.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1gmgwx77osw


----------



## Staybaker (20 November 2006)

Some snippets of lyrics I like:

First up, an extract from the song _Hardware Store_ by Weird Al Yankovic. Incredibly, he _appears_ to sing all this in a single breath (although it's possibly just good sound editing):



> Would you look at all that stuff ...
> 
> They've got allen wrenches, gerbil feeders, toilet seats, electric heaters,
> Trash compactors, juice extractor, shower rods and water meters,
> ...



I always get a laugh from _Industrial Disease_ by Dire Straits:



> Doctor Parkinson declared "I'm not surprised to see you here ...
> You've got Smoker's Cough from smoking, Brewer's Droop from drinking beer,
> I don't know how you came to get the Bette Davis knees,
> But worst of all, young man, you've got industrial disease!"



and



> Two men say they're Jesus ... one of them must be wrong!



And at this time of year, I like the cynicism of Emerson, Lake and Palmer's _I Believe In Father Christmas_:



> They said there'll be snow at Christmas
> They said there'll be peace on Earth
> But instead it just kept on raining
> A veil of tears for the virgin birth.
> ...



Cheers, Staybaker.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Tr80GX5UbA  = irish 
This song was allegedly banned in Ireland.  If every Irish son took this attitude, the problem would go away 

Comment on youtube :-  it was banned after religious group THE CHRISTIAN BROTHERS objected. The former WESTLIFE singer has offended the Christian Brothers' St Fintan's School in Sutton, Dublin, after depicting the educational establishment's name in the promotional video, alleging he was beaten at school.  The school says McFadden never went to their school and the video is damaging to their reputation.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nqq69ELi5J8

EMPTY CHAIRS AT EMPTY TABLES (Les Mis)

There's a grief that can't be spoken,
There's a pain goes on and on.
Empty chairs at empty tables,
now my friends are dead and gone.

Here they talked of revolution,
here it was they lit the flame,
here they sang about tomorrow and tomorrow never came.

From the table in the corner,
They could see a world reborn,
And they rose with voices ringing,
And I can hear them now;
The very words that they had sung
Became their last communion
On the lonely barricade, at dawn.

Oh my friends, my friends forgive me
That I live and you are gone
There's a grief that can't be spoken,
There's a pain goes on and on...

Phantom faces at the window,
Phantom shadows on the floor,
Empty chairs at empty tables where my friends will meet no more.
Oh my friends, my friends don't ask me
what your sacrifice was for
Empty chairs at empty tables
Where my friend will sing no more.


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 November 2006)

Just some songs from Les Mis:-  (each time you play one you will see other similar songs "suggested" in the side of the screen.)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jEu-1sTe2ds&mode=related&search= =at the end of the day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imRYKwyzXaU = i dreamed a dream (fantine)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IrFTnqDcpRE&mode=related&search= =fantines death "come to me"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_-t7oaSNsEw&mode=related&search= =master of the house
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bNE1WyY7vaE =one day more (les mis)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrs27e044UE&mode=related&search= =at the barricades
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig-FnqPi5zk&mode=related&search= =Javert
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFbsZu7ZN7A&mode=related&search= =bring him home (valjean prays for the sleeping marius)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IvkjLSkGS9g&mode=related&search= =finale

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-iupWoG0nA&mode=related&search= =this one is part 2 of 7 which cover the aussie production. beware 10 mins duration - and not much music (but find the full series of 7 if you're interested)


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 November 2006)

Staybaker said:
			
		

> Some snippets of lyrics I like:
> 
> 1. Hardware Store by Weird Al Yankovic. Incredibly, he _appears_ to sing all this in a single breath (although it's possibly just good sound editing):
> 
> ...



1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rwh1MWg1LLA
2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tlAPDQdHqCY
3. .... couldnt find .. heres another ELP http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tDU-8ClUVGQ


----------



## imajica (21 November 2006)

Mazzy Star - Fade Into You

I want to hold the hand inside you
I want to take a breath thats true
I look to you and I see nothing
I look to you to see the truth
You live your life
You go in shadows
Youll come apart and youll go black
Some kind of night into your darkness
Colors your eyes with whats not there.

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew

A strangers light comes on slowly
A strangers heart without a home
You put your hands into your head
And then smiles cover your heart

Fade into you
Strange you never knew
Fade into you
I think its strange you never knew

Mazzy Star - Music Video of Fade Into you 

Hope Sandoval has an awesome voice


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o7YMuYs8VWs =dont laugh at me
Disability Network Award Recognitions  
I wonder how many remember ( or would recognise) these three 

oops lol (don't laugh at me lol)
DON'T LAUGH AT ME

I'm a little boy with glasses, the one they call a geek 
a little girl who never smiles cuz I got braces on my teeth 
and I know how it feels to cry myself to sleep 

 I'm that kid on every playground who is always chosen last 
a single teenage mother tryin to overcome her past 
You don't have to be my friend if it's too much to ask 

Don't laugh at me, don't call me names 
Don't get your pleasure from my pain 
In God's eyes we're all the same 
some day we'll all have perfect Wings 
Don't laugh at me 

I'm a cripple on the corner 
You pass me on the street 
I wouldn't be out here begging if I had enough to eat 
and don't think I don't notice that our eyes never meet 

I lost my wife and little boy somewhere down that yellow line 
The day we laid 'em in the ground was the day I lost my mind 
Right now I'm down to holdin this little cardboard sign 

Don't laugh at me, Don't call me names 
Don't get your pleasure from my pain 
In God's eyes we're all the same 
Someday we'll all have perfect wings 
Don't laugh at me 

I'm Fat, I'm thin..I'm Short, I'm tall..I'm deaf.. I'm blind 
Hey aren't we all 
Don't laugh at me...... Don't call me names 
Don't get your pleasure from my pain 
In God's eyes we're all the same 
Someday we'll all have perfect wings 
Don't laugh at me 

written by  
Allen Shamblin & Steve Seskin, and 
recorded by Mark Wills
(and Peter Paul & Mary )


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 November 2006)

If there are any PP&M fans still alive lol:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vMj2WqwehU4 =i lov rockn roll music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r5dTlg2cyls&mode=related&search= =if I had a hammer (PPM plus others)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPnLK1WnXxg&mode=related&search= =in the early morning rain

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W3qpfgfXuaQ&mode=related&search= =jane jane children go where I send thee ( good practice for "on the twelfth day of Xmas", lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ku4oZjg0rz4&mode=related&search= =the answer is blowin in the wind

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lcVg6XTeQAk&mode=related&search= =Im in love with a big blue PHrog  "he's got great rhythm and a PhD" lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G_0tXB2nJ5k&mode=related&search= = ballad of jack benny

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RYD5CeFOTOI&mode=related&search= =puff the tragic wagon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=43J-gYOnLoI =light one candle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cLe9pJSRas0&NR =where have all the flowers gone

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KrDBg23YnKw&mode=related&search= joan baez and peter yarrow – just for interest this one  – hopeless lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0bFTq0Ivgk = the times are a changing (shudda been “blowin in the wind” lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJXFJW3AIKA = 500 miles (in Sydney in 1964 - who needed drugs when you could listen to this ) 

Sheesh couldn't find "san francisco blues blues" - probably their best 

PS Dont be too tough on Mary Travers (such a sexy bird in the 60's)- she has had probs with cancer for a few years - chemo etc - and is coming good according to Wikipedia  
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mary_Travers_(Peter,_Paul_and_Mary)


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UdpmcRK-b20&mode=related&search= = diamonds and rust, joan baez

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wtIdc-tJqhg =forever young

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gDwK-Zir8ls&mode=related&search= =house of the rising sun

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NximsRKpmA&mode=related&search= =donna donna, SERIOUSLY AMATEUR guitar    - but you get the ghist (if you remember the original that is)

DONNA DONNA

On a waggon bound for market
there`s a calf with a mournful eye.
High above him there`s a swallow,
winging swiftly through the sky.
How the winds are laughing, 
they laugh with all their might.
Laugh and laugh the whole day through, 
and half the summer`s night.
Donna, Donna, Donna, Donna; Donna, Donna, Donna, Don.
Donna, Donna, Donna, Donna; Donna, Donna, Donna, Don.

"Stop complaining!“ said the farmer,
Who told you a calf to be ?
Why don`t you have wings to fly with,
like the swallow so proud and free?“ + Chorus

Calves are easily bound and slaughtered,
never knowing the reason why.
But whoever treasures freedom,
like the swallow has learned to fly. + Chorus


----------



## Dukey (22 November 2006)

Just for the sheer psychotic wierdness of Roger Waters lyrics (and voice)... A middling verse from 'sheep' of the Animals album by Pink Floyd:

"Wave upon wave of demented avengers marched cheerfully out of obscurity into the dreeeeaaaaam!!!!!!!!!!!"

(background - this is the 'sheep' ganging up to seek revenge on the 'dogs' and 'pigs') 

Not pretty - but pretty unique. & thats just one bizarre line of many from this album.

At youtube is maybe half way into this Roger Waters live show in 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ab5TRkxmGT8&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2006)

Dukey - here's another psychotic wierdness


----------



## chops_a_must (22 November 2006)

The best anti Kurt Cobain song I've found, Audiowhore:

Audiowhore, sucking on sound,
Sucking my voice, dragging me down.
Audiowhore, taking up my time.
Why cant you make up your mind? 

Running on and on about nothing.
Sucking from a pump, but it fails to draw,
Do it so much, fill up the space you get,
Carry on the back of the ones who sets the pace

Audiowhore 

Audiowhore, sucking on sound,
Sucking my voice, dragging me down.

Audiowhore, taking up my time.
Why cant you make up your mind? 

Audiowhore


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2006)

Just 3 more songs - sung about as well as possible imho.  Mind you Peter Allen did the first one pretty well also (dont cry out loud) - Actually his mum sings it in Boy from Oz.  - I found myself singing the damned thing for a week after I saw the show.     the other two are oldies but goodies.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXyre8FpWIU&mode=related&search= ==Shirley bassey, we don’t cry out loud

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5WUyQaO7Dv8 =basset , with these hands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAFWuEDqB_g&mode=related&search= =who can I turn to


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2006)

Village People.(+Boney M)  - think of these as chewing gum for your feet 
OR maybe chewing gum for the ole pelvic thrust muscles lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d7blUqm6qfo = village people YMCA 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GAG7FZ5RBN4 village people go west – new ad for attracting staff to the pilbara lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jrecPuS77U&mode=related&search= =in the navy

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RK0PVKfN7M0&mode=related&search= =macho macho man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F_VRiiFGrIc you cant stop the music

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ZSG3w3w9PA =boneym


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 November 2006)

Three versions of the same song - ok for #1, seriously terrible for #2, and not bad for #3 

#1.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=krJ52EyDMKk = elvis, you were always on my mind - 5 outta ten i guess, at least he shows he thinks of Prescilla occasionally as well as his stuffed shirt regal self.

#2.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZWhXC0fWfQo&mode=related&search= = shakira – even WORSE !!  The only thing worth looking out for is her navel after about 5 seconds - then turn it off in my opinion!!

#3.  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kMbOZp2d2H0&mode=related&search= =AlbertLariviere (Canada) – infinitely better


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I_UNKZVk_50&NR = westlife, you raise me up. (young irish group)

YOU RAISE ME UP 

When I am down and, oh my soul, so weary;
When troubles come and my heart burdened be;
Then, I am still and wait here in the silence,
Until you come and sit awhile with me.

You raise me up, so I can stand on mountains;
You raise me up, to walk on stormy seas;
I am strong, when I am on your shoulders;
You raise me up... To more than I can be.

x 5 times repeat.



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/You_Raise_Me_Up  "You Raise Me Up" is a popular song in the inspirational mold, the music written by Secret Garden's Rolf LÃ¸vland lyrics by Brendan Graham. The song has now been recorded more than 125 times around the world in different languages.
> The song, which is very similar in melody to the traditional Irish folk music song "Danny Boy", was originally written as an instrumental piece and entitled "Silent Story". .......... It was originally released on the 2001 Secret Garden album Once in a Red Moon, with the vocals sung by Irish singer Brian Kennedy, and sold well in both Ireland and Norway. The song was used for *commemorations of the September 11, 2001 * terrorist attack on the USA even though it had not been released in America at that time.....
> 
> Later in 2003, David Foster decided to produce the song. He chose the up and coming Josh Groban to record the song, which proved very popular in the US. His version made it to the top of the Billboard AC Charts and remained there for 6 weeks. Josh Groban also performed it at Super Bowl 2004, in a *special NASA commemoration for the crew of the Space Shuttle Columbia * disaster. A special surprise performance by Groban, for *Oprah Winfrey's 50th birthday*, also gave You Raise Me Up massive international prominence. The Josh Groban recording also was nominated for a 2005 Grammy award.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 November 2006)

To play without download pauses.

By the way, suppose you don't have particularly fast download speed from youtube, then maybe you will not get a continuous soundtrack playback first time.  BUT  ...if you have time - and supposing you have heard enough of the song to decide that you want to hear it all , and without these annoying "delays" - then if you click the "hockey stix" pause icon (lower left of the picture) - then the red line indicating download continues to grow (while you get a beer or a coffee; - or read some stocks threads).  

Then when you click the triangle "play" icon, it plays uninterrupted.

Likewise, if you play it once with numerous pauses while the download tries to catch up - then to play it again, you simply drag the button back along the time line to the start ( or indeed just click "play" again if the button is already at left hand end).  All pretty bludy easy, but I mention it anyways .


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 November 2006)

some ancient ones :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HGfvSPLqYFs  =Gene Pitney – Im gonna be strong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iMKGqSsPR88 =Gene Pitney - Liberty Valance

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u8YJt3H2z0Q&mode=related&search= Town without pity

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kpc-llLROoE&mode=related&search= Ive been everywhere  - glenn campbell + johnny cash


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i0pF7HlZ9cU   =Aunty Jack - Herco The Magnificent  , 

If you like Aunty Jack this is good 

If you don't like Auntyjack then ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B1fGtE1gSR8&mode=related&search=
(Please note that this is not necessarily the opinion of the poster, it is posted accidentally, whilst trying to find Aunty Jack posts!! of which there are f***all available on youtube at this particular point in time, but hopefully this will improve in the near future - thank you for your understanding in this matter).  And furthermore ....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vFECxaQcoEI  =gunsmoke


----------



## brisvegas (24 November 2006)

One of the most soulful beautiful voices/artist ive ever heard is jeff buckley. The last goodbye has great lyrics and is moving . whilst hallelujah is not his original i believe he does it justice like no other . have a listen one day . guy could sing in 4 octaves 


http://moonstonechicken.homestead.com/Jeff_Buckley_-_Hallelujah.mp3


http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jeff+buckley&search=Search


----------



## professor_frink (24 November 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> One of the most soulful beautiful voices/artist ive ever heard is jeff buckley. The last goodbye has great lyrics and is moving . whilst hallelujah is not his original i believe he does it justice like no other . have a listen one day . guy could sing in 4 octaves
> 
> 
> http://moonstonechicken.homestead.com/Jeff_Buckley_-_Hallelujah.mp3
> ...



Wow! I fired Grace up on the computer about 30 seconds before looking at this thread!
It's a little freaky actually


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 November 2006)

Philippino Song, Anak (Child) - great song, suits the Tagalog language.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ioTuTf5w8Qk&mode=related&search= anak in tagalog (freddie aguilar) - super long original version
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gMkuWh-G_vE&mode=related&search= anak in english 
He also translated this into Japanese and made a small fortune. Was a big hit in Asia in the 70s.

Also the Philippino equivalent to "Walzing Matilda"   Dahil Sa Iyo - Lettermen - words on screen as it plays.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TT7HKn2pRjg

Fiji's Isa Lei , typically sung at farewells, when cruise liners leave etc :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ppuoV_MaiK4

http://www.ex-designz.net/filipinolyrics/displaysong.asp?lid=115  This site has Karioke guitar to sing along to (Anak) 
ANAK ( Child ) 
by: Freddie Aguilar 

English version
When you were born into this world , Your mom and dad saw a dream fulfilled
Dream come true , The answer to their prayers

You were to them a special child  , Gave 'em joy every time you smiled
Each time you cried  , They're at your side to care

Child, you don't know  , You'll never know how far they'd go
To give you all their love can give , To see you through and God it's true 
They'd die for you, if they must, to see you here

How many seasons came and went  , So many years have now been spent 
For time ran fast  , And now at last you're strong

Now what has gotten over you  , You seem to hate your parents too
Do speak out your mind   , Why do you find them wrong

Child you don't know  , You'll never know how far they'd go
To give you all their love can give  , To see you through and God it's true
They'd die for you, if they must, to see you near 

And now your path has gone astray , Child you ain't sure what to do or say 
You're so alone  , No friends are on your side

And child you now break down in tears  , Let them drive away your fears
Where must you go  , Their arms stay open wide

Child you don't know  , You'll never know how far they'd go 
To give you all their love can give  , To see you through 
And God it's true  , They'd die for you, if they must, to see you here

Child you don't know  , You'll never know how far they'd go 
To give you all their love can give  , To see you through and God it's true
They'd die for you, if they must, to see you here

******************
PHILIPPINO VERSION

Noong isilang ka sa mundong ito,  Laking tuwa ng magulang mo.
At ang kamay nila  , ang iyong ilaw.

At ang nanay at tatay mo,  'Di malaman ang gagawin.
Minamasdan pati pagtulog mo.

Sa gabi napupuyat ang iyong nanay  , Sa pagtimpla ng gatas mo.
At sa umaga nama'y kalong  , Ka ng iyong amang tuwang-tuwa sa iyo.

Ngayon nga'y malaki ka na,  Nais mo'y maging malaya.
'Di man sila payag,  Walang magagawa.

Ikaw nga'y biglang nagbago,  Naging matigas ang iyong ulo.
At ang payo nila'y,  Sinuway mo.

Hindi mo man lang inisip,   Na ang kanilang ginagawa'y para sa iyo.
Pagka't ang nais mo masunod ang layaw mo,  'Di mo sila pinapansin.

Nagdaan pa ang mga araw ,   At ang landas mo'y naligaw
Ikaw ay nalulon  , sa masamang bisyo.

At ang una mong nilapitan  , Ang iyong inang lumuluha.
At ang tanong,  "Anak, ba't ka nagkaganyan?"

At ang iyong mga mata'y biglang lumuha , Ng 'di mo napapansin
Pagsisisi ang sa isip mo,  Nalaman mong ika'y nagkamali.

http://www.sfu.ca/~saunders/Fiji/CourseMaterial/Isa_Lei.html
ISA LEI (FIJI)

Isa Isa vulagi lasa dina
Nomu lako, au na rarawa kina
Cava beka, ko a mai cakava
Nomu lako, au na sega ni lasa

Isa Lei,( Isa Lei) Na noqu rarawa ( noqu rarawa)
Ni ko sa na vodo e na mataka ( e na mataka)
Bau nanuma ( Bau nanuma), na nodatou lasa( na nodalasa lasa)
Mai Suva nanuma tiko ga.

English version of song:

Isa Lei

Isa, Isa. You are my only treasure
Must you leave me, so lonely and forsaken
As the roses will miss the sun at dawning
Every moment my heart for you is yearning

Isa Lei, the purple shadows fall
Sad the morrow will dawn upon my sorrow
Oh forget not when you are far away
Precious moments beside Suva Bay

Translation of song

Farewell
Farewell, truly delightful guest/visitor
Your departure is going to cause me sorrow
Whatever the reason for your departure
I will not be happy.

Yearning will be my sorrow
When you embark tomorrow
Just remember our good


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xy2NPWHDv80&mode=related&search= some comic doing a freddy aguilar impersonation - posted for the sake any Philippinos on the ASF

btw I know we should try to use english - but then again, the song sounds better in Tagalog, and also musicians are the cheif export of the Philippines 

Likewise with Fijian songs - are we going to go there , enjoy their singing - then ban it here? c'mon serious.    Also I consider myself a cosmopolite, which combines the two words cosmopolitan, and polite    - and sure we gain from multiculturalism  imho.

PS also I've posted all the french songs I know of, in any case.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 November 2006)

The Click Song   - South African Wedding Song  (11 outta 10 this one )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Mwh9z58iAU = miriam makeba's click song,  NOte this version is a bit quiet , but the introduction is entertaining - try version under for the actual song (louder):-

"UQHO-QHO-QHO" means adam apple.  Wait till you hear it pronounced lol.  (0m 58s)

IXOXO mean frog.  ditto.  - Maybe...that's where XXXOOO originated? - this princess was signing off a letter to her frog lover and ...it was mistaken to mean "hugs and kisses" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S_o0XxDF1gI&mode=related&search= same song louder , less humour, more emotion, GREAT version!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OHxkiXALQjU&mode=related&search= click song yet again (you cant  get too much of this song lol)

thought for the day - these audience are probably applauding without using their hands! lol

overheard on a phonecall between travellling father who rings wife at home ..."have you got a cold?" - "naaa just bit my tongue telling the kids off!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 November 2006)

Some of these are “light” and some are pretty “heavy”/ political, but considering Miriam Makebe was fighting the apartheid system, no wonder. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iYrw5VUIJBY&mode=related&search= =pata pata

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V74f9eIi9c0&mode=related&search=  Khawuleza 1966 – hurry mumma (from the police)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTj4qjC4akM&mode=related&search=  Soweto blues, police raid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M6jfrXgu9tc = african convention "we've chased the blues away" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l8V1414aWRA&mode=related&search= Hapo Zamani (because of the boers and apartheid)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rE_XSfjSFTw&mode=related&search= A Luta Continua (when Mozambique won independence)  Long song – suggest the first coupla minutes are ample to get the idea.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jDtlB9ZEjdo&mode=related&search=   Mbube = wimerwai

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0t4Yibsh64&mode=related&search=  Mayibuye – a plea to come together 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aywwyHa__0&mode=related&search=  her daughter Bongi Makeba,   Ngoma Nkurila, (about famine), apparently about a child asking her grandmother for food – Song is a bit long – but try listening to even the first minute - and after you've had a big meal - and listen to the child and the grandmother's words  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ow40LQs0ue4&mode=related&search=  south african national anthem (Miriam with Paul Simon + a bit of help from the bays in the group)  = there’s something about a fist raised in the air – when it has red-painted nails lol.  But heck – isn’t she entitled tossing this one!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyjq9RJ-_yM&mode=related&search=  the lion sleeps  (or as they say at the cricket  - they winge away, they winge away


----------



## Bronte (25 November 2006)

brisvegas said:
			
		

> One of the most soulful beautiful voices/artist ive ever heard is jeff buckley. The last goodbye has great lyrics and is moving . whilst hallelujah is not his original i believe he does it justice like no other . have a listen one day . guy could sing in 4 octaves
> http://moonstonechicken.homestead.com/Jeff_Buckley_-_Hallelujah.mp3
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jeff+buckley&search=Search



Fantastic...Thank you bris   
We only knew the K D Lang version.


----------



## Bronte (25 November 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lyjq9RJ-_yM&mode=related&search=  the lion sleeps  (or as they say at the cricket  - they winge away, they winge away



Hehe! 
"The lion sleeps tonight"


----------



## gresim25 (25 November 2006)

Run DMC-It's like that


Simple, full on, memorizeable...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 November 2006)

Bronte said:
			
		

> Hehe!
> "The lion sleeps tonight"




"see the pommies, the winging pommies  etc , 
they winge away , they winge away,  they winge away etc" .  Sorry but I only heard it once on the radio - forget the rest

http://media.smh.com.au/?rid=23449
Also "got myself a winging pomie lol" - pretty corny - gotta try the second and third time the timeline moves across the bottom of the screen.

http://media.theage.com.au/?rid=23796
"how come you never wash pommie"



> http://www.news.com.au/heraldsun/story/0,21985,20805311-662,00.html
> RIVAL cricket fans will be able to chant insulting songs at each other at the Gabba today, thanks to a last-minute copyright peace deal.
> 
> Music giant EMI Music Publishing agreed to seek approval from songwriters for parodies of their work, such as Daydream Believer, Can't Take My Eyes Off You, Volare, Lola, Go West and Rock DJ, to be sung by Aussie sports nuts the Fanatics.
> ...





LOL - and some pommie challenged us "will you aussies be having your song sheets again?   It seemed bizzare that you needed so much organisation to sing one lousy song!" 

You gotta accept it- the balmy army would win the supporters trophy - they are naturals at this singing stuff   (considering there's only a handful of em) - IF they were allowed to sing their songs, and blow their bugles, and....

 - EVEN MEXICAN WAVES banned - sheesh.  
rats.  the security blokes will ruin the series at this rate.


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SZ5U9Unh3cE&mode=related&search=  drummer fou    - Have a listen , you'll like it


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8ON3MT-sKnc intro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSjcjHsSCmM muppets mahna mahna, the only song around without a single sensible word lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eJRVDOs8-j8 = chocolate mouse  + the machine that turns gold into cheese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BEMs4S9PgW0&mode=related&search= Swedish Chef cooking lobster

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PsFmH6-IqtA&mode=related&search=  The Muppet Show-Swedish Chef making spaghetti

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NtB3SSwxsBM&mode=related&search= Chef Techno Mix … "yubbayubbayubba  - thena rook thena rook" lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nb22LYG4OgI&mode=related&search= making salad

http://muppets.go.com/main.html  website withmap there’s a game in the Swedish cooks kitchen - you too can smash pies and stuff


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ujEpNq36Ok&mode=related&search= its time for saying goodbye

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cMW15QA5Hi8&mode=related&search= kylie and muppets

Some Muppets and their performers
The only major, unretired characters that have always been portrayed by one puppeteer are Dr. Bunsen Honeydew, Gonzo, Floyd, Pepe, Rizzo the Rat, Robin, and Zoot.

Animal - Frank Oz (1975 - 1999), Eric Jacobson (2002 - ) 
Beaker - Richard Hunt (1977 - 1990), Steve Whitmire (1992 - ) 
Bobo - Bill Barretta (???? - 2006) 
Crazy Harry - Jerry Nelson 
Clifford - Kevin Clash 
Dr. Bunsen Honeydew - Dave Goelz 
Dr. Teeth - Jim Henson (? - 1990), Bill Barretta (1991 - ) 
Sgt. Floyd Pepper - Jerry Nelson 
Fozzie Bear - Frank Oz (? - 2000), Eric Jacobson (2001 - ) 
Gonzo - Dave Goelz 
Janice - Richard Hunt (1974 - 1992), Brian Henson (1992 - ) 
Johnny Fiama - Bill Barretta (???? - 2006) 
Kermit the Frog - Jim Henson (? - 1990), Steve Whitmire (1990 - ) 
Lew Zealand - Jerry Nelson 
Link Hogthrob - Jim Henson (? - 1990) (character has been semi-retired since Henson's death) 
Marvin Suggs - Frank Oz (? - 2000) (character has been semi-retired) 
Miss Piggy - Frank Oz (? - 2000), Eric Jacobson (2001 - ) 
Pepe the Prawn - Bill Barretta 
Rizzo the Rat - Steve Whitmire 
Robin - Jerry Nelson 
Rowlf the Dog - Jim Henson (? - 1990), Bill Barretta (1991 - ) 
Sam the Eagle - Frank Oz (? - 2000), Kevin Clash (2001 - 2005 ), Eric Jacobson (2005 - ) 
Scooter - Richard Hunt (1976 - 1990), Adam Hunt (1992 - ?) [voice only] Brian Henson (2002 - 2003), Rickey Boyd (2005 - ) 
Statler - Richard Hunt (? - 1992), Jerry Nelson (? - ?), Steve Whitmire (currently) 
Swedish Chef - Jim Henson (? - 1990)/Frank Oz (? - 2000), Bill Barretta (1992 - )/Eric Jacobson (2001 - ) 
Sweetums - Jerry Nelson (? - ?) Richard Hunt (? - 1992), John Henson (1993 - ) 
Waldorf - Jim Henson (? - 1990), Dave Goelz (1991 - ) 
Zoot - Dave Goelz


----------



## imajica (26 November 2006)

David Bowie and Trent Reznor - I'm afraid of Americans

Johnnys in america, low-techs at the
Wheel
No-one needs anyone, they dont even
Just pretend
Johnnys in america

Im afraid of americans
Im afraid of the world
Im afraid I cant help it
Im afraid I cant
Johnnys in america

Johnny wants a brain, johnny wants to
Suck on a coke
Johnny wants a woman, johnny wants
To think of a joke
Johnnys in america

Im afraid of americans
Im afraid of the world
Im afraid I cant help it
Im afraid I cant
Johnnys in america

Johnnys in america, johnny looks up at
The stars
Johnny combs his hair and johnny
Wants pussy and cars
Johnnys in america

Im afraid of americans
Im afraid of the world
Im afraid I cant help it
Im afraid I cant
Johnnys in america

God is an american
Im afraid of americans
Im afraid of the world

Im afraid I cant help it

Im afraid I cant

Im afraid of americans
Im afraid of the words
Im afraid I cant help it
Im afraid I cant
Johnnys in america
Johnnys in america


Music video - awesome stuff


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=6E0vEQ6hC7Q  muppets with attitude (f… the police)  censored rap version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6obqAG6Ejj0&NR belafonte withe muppets - banana boat song

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hk3E8WI1IkY&mode=related&search= its not east being green

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fHr6GbWPBVQ = alice cooper

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PIFMbqLwzp0 =kenny rogers, the gambler

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZqyFjVnWwto chickens on piano
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9shNqhQCyY&mode=related&search= meatballs 
etcetc


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 November 2006)

PETER SELLERS - mostly just pink panther skits
Something to watch when you need something light 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nzbw43nHEAY&mode=related&search= tribute to peter sellers 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVJyCaIhMSg&mode=related&search= goon show
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUeDjAkPgLc&mode=related&search= cigarettes and whiskey and wild wild women  **
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dLbHWwToddI&mode=related&search= pinkpanther crossing the moat
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_UTg5stdgg&mode=related&search= the interrogation
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YLDYwWJkyhE&mode=related&search= pink panther moments 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vHqZOQEMeGY&mode=related&search=  pink panthers return 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vS87axQPDi0&mode=related&search=  Pink Panther castle dentist
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=olf9nwHa9bo&mode=related&search= the film career of peter sellers in 3 minutes


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8pa1QvSD440 i got life ( from "Hair")
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7dyl0j3WU6Y, hair

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lY4zREjplik&mode=related&search= =Placido Domingo sings If I Were a Rich Man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7M3lsHG5UO4 =topol if i were a rich man

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4-jsqZQ4OOY =Raul Esparza "There Is A Sucker Born Every Minute" (from barnum)


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfQMJtilOGg = steven bradbury = proof that it pays never to give up!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ygc_4I-n1w = warney's magic ball  (the Strauss ball)


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 November 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GWDmTWXVl0U&mode=related&search= crowded house - you'd better be home soon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VHjT3CHvg-c&mode=related&search= dont dream its over

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mixli808eeU&mode=related&search= something so strong

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YYuOIFrBgiI&mode=related&search= one step ahead

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD8pMIH1puw&mode=related&search= general discussion


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

HE (Tous Les Visages de L'Amour)
Written by Charles Aznavour and Herbert Kretzmer

He may be the face I can't forget 
The trace of pleasure or regret 
Maybe my treasure or the price I have to pay
He may be the song that summer sings 
May be the chill that autumn brings 
May be a hundred different things 
Within the measure of a day 

He may be the beauty or the beast 
May be the famine or the feast 
May turn each day into a Heaven or a Hell 
He may be the mirror of my dreams 
A smile reflected in a stream 
He may not be what he may seem 
Inside his shell.... 

He, who always seems so happy in a crowd 
Whose eyes can be so private and so proud 
No one's allowed to see them when they cry 
He maybe the love that cannot hope to last 
May come to me from shadows in the past 
That I remember 'till the day I die 

He maybe the reason I survive 
The why and wherefore I'm alive 
The one I care for through the rough and ready years 

Me, I'll take the laughter and his tears 
And make them all my souvenirs 
For where he goes I've got to be 
The meaning of my life is 
he.....he , Oh, he......


----------



## new girl (30 November 2006)

WHEN YOU SAY NOTHING AT ALL 
Alison Krauss 

It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
Without saying a word you can light up the dark
Try as I may I could never explain
What I hear when you don’t say a thing

The smile on your face lets me know that you need me
There’s a truth in your eyes sayin’ you’ll never leave me
The touch of your hand says you’ll catch me if ever I fall
You say it best when you say nothing at all

All day long I can hear people talking out loud
But when you hold me near, you drown out the crowd
Old mr. webster could never define
What’s being said between your heart and mine


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> WHEN YOU SAY NOTHING AT ALL
> Alison Krauss
> 
> It’s amazing how you can speak right to my heart
> ...




Those lyrics just stirred emotion in me that i never thought i would feel again....

Music is like aroma, etched in your mind forever.


----------



## new girl (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Those lyrics just stirred emotion in me that i never thought i would feel again....




Join the club, my friend, there is a few of us around here


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

Go to bed NG, its getting late (where u r)


----------



## new girl (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Go to bed NG, its getting late (where u r)




Wow, I just realised you're in China, what's the time there now? are you chinese


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

No, i'm Canadian....but moved here from Australia, i'm still a resident there. Its 9:56 pm here, 2 hours difference. Are you Chinese?


----------



## new girl (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> No, i'm Canadian....but moved here from Australia, i'm still a resident there. Its 9:56 pm here, 2 hours difference. Are you Chinese?




No, I should go to bed, but this forum is addictive


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

This is an awesome forum...i've seen techy's turn into fundy's and fundy's turn into techy's.....there are allot on here who really want to help others learn how to succeed in this. You'll soon learn who to listen to, and who to ignore....how to measure exuberence from the number of users online... 

This is not a forum, its a community.  

Good nite, sweet dreams, i'll be singing those lyrics until i fall asleep i think!


----------



## new girl (1 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> This is an awesome forum...i've seen techy's turn into fundy's and fundy's turn into techy's.....there are allot on here who really want to help others learn how to succeed in this. You'll soon learn who to listen to, and who to ignore....how to measure exuberence from the number of users online...
> 
> This is not a forum, its a community.
> 
> Good nite, sweet dreams, i'll be singing those lyrics until i fall asleep i think!




canadians are nice


----------



## BraceFace (1 December 2006)

Anything written by Neil Finn......Anything.
The guy is a legend.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

this thread is going to the dogs
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=plnMnDTolHs&mode=related&search=  mathematical dog (yeah right lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h0u9H7ubWUA&mode=related&search= dog with gills

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlNMuAT_kfM&mode=related&search= dog sings to TV (CSI theme)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yaQ2OKMTjd0&mode=related&search=singing dog  and another, also to CSI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hc__zkHyDIQ&mode=related&search=singing dog just a jam session with the boss


----------



## justjohn (1 December 2006)

NICK CAVE -INTO MY ARMS

I don't believe in a interventionist God
But i know darling that you do
But if i did i would kneel down and ask him
Not to intervene when it came to you
Not to touch a hair on your head
To leave you as you are
And if he felt he had to direct you
Then direct you into my arms


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> NICK CAVE -INTO MY ARMS
> Not to intervene when it came to you
> Not to touch a hair on your head
> To leave you as you are
> ...



great lyrics m8
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_birOXAJ6Y 
this bloke has a lot in common with leonard cohen yes? 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30egIKHT-pM&mode=related&search=  suzanne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rf36v0epfmI  hallelujah

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vhfSdq2R9IA thats no way to say goodbye

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e842XqQAu-Q so long marianne

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGBwL8CLcw dance me to the end of love


----------



## justjohn (1 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> great lyrics m8
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8_birOXAJ6Y
> this bloke has a lot in common with leonard cohen yes?
> 
> ...



Thanks 2020hindight for the link .This song was played at a close friends funeraland ever since it has remained with me :engel:


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

no probs j,   - must ve been a teary funeral friend. - that's what these lyrics of capable of, no question.

here's another of cohen's - obviously written prior to 9/11 ("first we take manhattan - then we take berlin")

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FTfmptz76GU - cohen alone (big file I suspect)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g17SZv5KR7g&mode=related&search=  arguably better - jennifer warnes


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

Speaking of goin to the dogs , lol.
you've all probably seen this, but I'll post it again anyways. 
Q If you were restricted to 3 words for a song , which 3 would you use?

http://www.devilducky.com/media/35588/

http://www.holylemon.com/GeniusBird.html =this bird isnt bad either


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage5_5.html =skateboarding dog  
(sorry folks  :topic... PS the beauty of this website , you can download the files)  ...included on the website are these words .."The sad fact is, he's probably better at riding a skateboard than I am. " lol (me too )

btw, don't get lost in these menus, lol - you wonder why the birds and the bees is "old hat" to teenagers these days.  

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/coolstuff.html = free avatars


----------



## new girl (1 December 2006)

"Can you read my mind"
SHIRLEY BASSEY 

Can you read my mind?
Do you know what it is you do to me?
Don't know who you are
Just a friend from another star 
Here I am Like a kid at the school Holding hands With a god(??) 
You can see right through me
Can you read my mind?
Can you picture the things I'm thinking of?
Wondering why you are All the wonderful things you are
You can fly
You belong to the sky
If you need a friend
I'm the one to fly to
If you need To be loved
Here I am


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> "Can you read my mind"
> You belong to the sky, If you need a friend



lol , you are one crazy bird   here's that song albeit the sound is pretty poor. - but nice song - that lois lane sure had a thing about clark baby didnt she lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXaHu3Ze05M


----------



## CanOz (1 December 2006)

Good bye starlight, good bye moon
Good bye everyone, i ever knew
good bye heartbeat, i'm gonna miss you
Shes sleeping softly, in my room
goodbye girl, i'll be seeing you soon
when i wake up, i will wake up, next to you


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> lol , you are one crazy bird   here's that song albeit the sound is pretty poor. - but nice song - that lois lane sure had a thing about clark baby didnt she lol.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jXaHu3Ze05M




No one knows HOW crazy!


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> Good bye starlight, good bye moon
> Good bye everyone, i ever knew
> good bye heartbeat, i'm gonna miss you
> Shes sleeping softly, in my room
> ...




What's wrong CanOz, chinese women giving you a hard time?


----------



## CanOz (2 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> What's wrong CanOz, chinese women giving you a hard time?




LOL! no, not at all. Just had a nice dinner with friends and a few glasses of red...came home and put this on. Ballarat band, where i used to live for 11 years......went through some times, had just got the CD then...music...just reminds you of times.

Some good, some bad....all good now though!

Still listening now...great.


----------



## CanOz (2 December 2006)

New Girl...you really like the night don't you....are you related to Wayne L?

Do you have enlarged K9's?

A taste for blood...mmmmwwwwaaahahahaha


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> New Girl...you really like the night don't you....are you related to Wayne L?




To tell you the truth, Wayne L scares me a bit  I don't get him and I'm usually good at that. so no not related.


----------



## CanOz (2 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, Wayne L scares me a bit  I don't get him and I'm usually good at that. so no not related.




He's Canadian too!


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage88_1.html =puppies with cat - just goes to show you the importance of having a fearless leader out in front of the  pack 

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage4_4.html = cute cats - this time kittens

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage99_3.html = dance monkeys = finally monkeys, albeit dumb ones.

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage25_3.html = lions and jackals = the law of the jungle in full swing.  Score About Lions 1, Jackals 1  -  which is better than the christians used to do back in the 3rd Century.


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage88_1.html =puppies with cat - just goes to show you the importance of having a fearless leader out in front of the  pack
> 
> http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage4_4.html = cute cats - this time kittens
> 
> ...




2020

when you empty the message bank, get rid of the 50, not one by one!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage47_3.html =jonathan livingstone penguin  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gnJVgXL9Qcc  = neil diamond “be” (from jonathan livingstone seagull)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wr23Rl6q-is&mode=related&search= I am I said

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xhZHZc9D-Xg&mode=related&search= duet neil diamond / linda ronstadt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x3U6kL1xStI  = an almost poetic interview with an injured seagull

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q3NLiWBJFpk&mode=related&search= elephant orphans


----------



## justjohn (2 December 2006)

YESTERDAY - GUNS N ROSES

Yesterday there so many things i was never told
Now that i starting to learn i feel im growing old
Cause yesterday got nothing for me
Pictures that I'll always see
Time just fades the pages in my book of memories
Bread in my pocket and no hand on destiny
Yeh I'll keep on moving along
No time to drag my feet
Cause yesterday got nothing for me
Pictures that I'll always see
All things could be better if we only let them be :band 

link please 2020


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> YESTERDAY - GUNS N ROSES
> Yesterday there so many things i was never told
> link please 2020



jj, its easy m8 - just go to youtube , http://www.youtube.com/ - 

OR Easier, go to ANY of these links to youtube, and interrupt the song to post an enquiry in the box upper right "yesterday etcetc" then pick one.

many on :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...Duff glam sleaze 80s 90s MTV VH1 Use illusion

here's one :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MErt5K-ChP0 

btw, if you check one out and dont like it - then either go "back" straight away , or follow the thread that the little thumbnails suggest.  (gives you ideas eg Alice Cooper might pop up etc ) . If you go the last route of using the thumbnails, then sometimes you lose the original "set" of databse options that you were investigating, and it helps to click on "see all videos" at the bottom of the little string of thumnail videos on right hand side of the main picture.  Then again all this is common sense, not hard to retype your original enquiry.

another idea is to search for "guns and roses" and you get all their songs ( at least the ones on youtube) - youtube experienceing exponential growth - just wish my portfolio was growing as fast 
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=guns+and+roses


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

I tell you what - if you want some light entertainment go to this website - just click "random videos" just above the picture.  they've selected the good ones, sorted out the wheat from the charf, as they say - 

(and I can tell you there's enough charf on youtube to give a horse hayfever.)
Here are some examples :- 

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage9_2.html
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage70_2.html

even some "blue ones" lol  http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage27_4.html

not so sure about this one  http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage15_1.html

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage62_4.html - lol check the depth !!  
PS there's millions of em. - AT LEAST 162!!

PS here's some music - to show I can stay on thread 
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage30_2.html


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage89_5.html iranian policemomen 
'and the little cub/boyscout runs up and says "can I help you across the road lady?" and the nun says " why thank you lill boy " and the boy says "thats ok, lady, any friend of zorro's is a friend of mine",  and the nun pokes him in the eye and says "dont call ME zorro" and ...


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> PS there's millions of em. - AT LEAST 162!!




speechless


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> speechless



lol - you crazy girl  - now what do I make of THAT ? sheesh women 
personally I think Everyone should watch the iranian women - should send some over here and sort out the Mufti 
I also noticed full iranian swimsuit modelled this week - full head to toe wetsuit   very similar to what Cathy Freeman wore in the Olympics - which IN ITSELF is a clever comparison for them to draw on , i.e. "good enough for Cathy, then good enough for Moslem girls"  - but at least women can go surfin , who nose, might even start LIVING!

BTW make sure you watch the "laughing babies" Ive stuck it on the poetry thread as well - if that doesnt get you smiling nothin will ! - and guess what, these kids dont have a single prejudice yet 

ahh what the heck - here it is again.
http://www.unoriginal.co.uk/footage81_4.html laughing babies


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> lol - you crazy girl  - now what do I make of THAT ? sheesh women
> personally I think Everyone should watch the iranian women - should send some over here and sort out the Mufti




jordanians are prettier


----------



## breakeven (2 December 2006)

There is a song by Ray Stevens called Mr Businessman and it lyrics are so true of the hectic lifestyle many of us lead today.  It goes like this:

Itemize the things you covet
As you squander through your life
Bigger cars, bigger houses
Term insurance for your wife
Tuesday evenings with your harlot
And on Wednesdays it's your charlatan
analyst, he's high upon your list

You've got air conditioned sinuses
And dark disturbing doubts about religion
And you keep those cards and letters going out
While your secretary's tempting you
Your morals are exempting you from guilt and shame
Heaven knows you're not to blame

Did you see your children growing up today
And did you hear the music of their laughter
As they set about to play
Did you catch the fragrance of those roses in your garden
Did the morning sunlight warm your soul,
Brighten up your day
Do you qualify to be alive
or is the limit of your senses so as only to survive
Hey yeah.....

Spending counterfeit incentive
Wasting precious time and health
Placing value on the worthless
Disregarding priceless wealth
You can wheel and deal the best of them
And steal it from the rest of them
You know the score, their ethics are a bore

Eighty-six anesthetic crutches prop you to the top
Where the smiles are all synthetic
And the ulcers never stop
When they take that final inventory,
Yours will be the same sad story everywhere
No one will really care, no one more lonely than
This rich important man, let's have your autograph
Endorse your epitaph


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

hey jj, do us a favour m8, lol - (you owe me one) - find breakeven's song for him    I'd like to hear it sung as well. - interesting lyrics.

and maybe everyone from now on could hav a go at finding the song on youtube  ?    Otherwise you've willing horsesxx asses like me doing all the hard yards, sweating here over a hot keyboard lol.

oops having said that it might not be an easy one 
heres a song in french by celine dion on similar topic I assume   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HfMsmANUR6U 
=Le Blues Du Businessman '99  (which is worth a listen evn if you cant understand a word of french lol.  For translation you'll have to ask Realist - he's been there (done that )
lets see now ...
renault,  eifeel tower, citroen,  escargo,  letters, ... mmmm

If you're trying to work out what sh'e talking about ..... (not bad lyrics either ) - funny how you find these things bymistake. - this one's a gem as well.   Dion is alwaysxx usually great as well.
Gee I lovethis internet -  costs nothin- and you get to turn em off when you dont like lol. - and you play it over and over while youre reading about trading as well. 

Le Blues Du Businessman 

I succÃ©s in my business
I succÃ©s in my loves
I often change secretary
I have my office in top of a tower
From where I see the city with back
From where I control my universe
I pass half of my life in the air
Between New York and Singapore
I always travel in first
I have my second home
In all Hiltons of the Earth
I cannot support misery.

{Choruses:}
At least you are happy?

{Song:}
I am not happy but I have the air of it
I lost the direction of humour
Since I have the direction of the businesses.
I succeeded and I am proud
At the bottom I regret one
I do not do that I would have liked to make.

{Choruses:}
How is what you want my old man!
In the life one does what one can
Not what one wants.

{Song:}
I would have liked to be an artist
To be able to make my number
When the plane lands on the runway
In Rotterdam or Rio
I would have liked to be a singer
To be able to shout which I am
I would have liked to be an author
To be able to invent my life
To be able to invent my life

I would have liked to be an actor
For the every day to change skin
And to be able to find me beautiful
On a large color display
On a large color display

I would have liked to be an artist
To have the world to remake
To be able to be an anarchist
And food like a millionaire
And food like a millionaire

I would have liked to be an artist….To be able to say why I exist.

for french go to :- (as bishop said to the actress)
http://www.paroles.net/chansons/11652.htm


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> hey jj, do us a favour m8, lol - (you owe me one) - find breakeven's song for him    I'd like to hear it sung as well. - interesting lyrics.
> 
> and maybe everyone from now on could hav a go at finding the song on youtube  ?    Otherwise you've willing horsesxx asses like me doing all the hard yards, sweating here over a hot keyboard lol.




I will make an effort next time, I've never done it before but I'll try.  having said that, I personally like to see things written as well like no regrets for instance   (not dance me to the end of love though, wow  )


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGBwL8CLcw
 - you should know better that give me a challenge as well 

Dance Me To The End Of Love"

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic 'til I'm gathered safely in 
Lift me like an olive branch and be my homeward dove 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 
Oh let me see your beauty when the witnesses are gone 
Let me feel you moving like they do in Babylon 
Show me slowly what I only know the limits of 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the wedding now, dance me on and on 
Dance me very tenderly and dance me very long 
We're both of us beneath our love, we're both of us above 
Dance me to the end of love 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to the children who are asking to be born 
Dance me through the curtains that our kisses have outworn 
Raise a tent of shelter now, though every thread is torn 
Dance me to the end of love 

Dance me to your beauty with a burning violin 
Dance me through the panic till I'm gathered safely in 
Touch me with your naked hand or touch me with your glove 
Dance me to the end of love  x 3

Old Cohen is nearly as good as YOUNG Cohen -  not bad for someone who can probably hardly remember a day before he was 40.   If you remember the 60's you weren't there  - would be his words, not mine lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QyGBwL8CLcw
> - you should know better that give me a challenge as well
> 
> Dance Me To The End Of Love"
> ...




Sorry to teach you blokes to suck eggs, all pretty obvious, but there are often great comments added under song on youtube..
Here are a couple ..

Rocky110:- ( a 61 year old irishman lol) (4 weeks ago)  "This is one hell of a sound from Cohen and everyone else. I agree with Dylan that there ain't nothing that's "perfect". But in this case I'll have to make make an exception. A perfect exception. But where and when was it perfected?  " 

- old irish trick - charm you with riddles lol - love it.

Ciurtea:- (a 36 year old Romanian) "This video is real perfect.A perfect combination voices and instruments.    

aladinsane777 :-(a 36 year old pom) , (1 week ago) "WOW WHAT A TRACK WOW WHAT A TRACK HOW HAUNTING " 

lol - typical brit humour too - a lad insane? lol

I feel like posting

"talk about the virgin roses, talk about this thorn between 
just a magic song for evenings when the "softer side" is seen 
ahh , this song is nigh unknown, yet it comes damn close to "strewth!"
with this crusty bard called cohen and those crystal buds of youth" "


----------



## new girl (2 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Sorry to teach you blokes to suck eggs, all pretty obvious, "WOW WHAT A TRACK WOW WHAT A TRACK HOW HAUNTING "
> 
> I feel like posting "talk about the thorn between the two roses, sheesh !!!"




you can post this to realist, he has to feel something surely  

As for the thorn, with a voice/talent   like that he deserves the two roses!


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

here's a comparison of old and new:-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m9FXXGHr2Nc&NR -calif dreaming, mummas and the pappas

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8Dwgr2x3NdU - californication red hot chili peppers.  (I have to admit the special effects are ... different - "competing disasters" yet again sheesh - no wonder my kids are screwed up lol)

I tell my kids that RHCP are about 2/10 - that's the censored version lol - they'd shoot me if I really told what I think of the comparison lol.   (they are addicted to this stuff, lol - no taste)

PS what about the special effects with mammas and the pappas - where the gogo dancers rise out of the bathtubs ,  ROFL


----------



## justjohn (2 December 2006)

2020 Done my research and there's no video available  according to youtube is my assignment over or is there more  signed extreme novice linker :


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

justjohn said:
			
		

> 2020 Done my research and there's no video available  according to youtube is my assignment over or is there more  signed extreme novice linker :




sorry m8 - been walking the dawg. .. embarrassment as well becos I couldnt't find it either.  -  hope you benefited from the experience .  

PS lol - Im a novice too m8 - just that I'm learnin pretty fast.  "bite off more than you can chew and chew like buggery" as Winston Churchill said ... or maybe it was General Custer I forget  
apologies in order - I hoped you'd pick up on the "woops" towards the end of the post #140. (oops again)

PS If anyone can find it - whether youtube or elsewhere - could they maybe enlighten us all ? 

and Breakeven, maybe check the details of the song ?  title, singer, other singers maybe,  -  or we'll spit the dummy m8 lol


----------



## breakeven (2 December 2006)

2020, re the Ray Stevens song, if you send me an email at tminaust@yahoo.com.au I will try to send you a copy (can't post mp3 extensions here).  Great song and sung with passion (or maybe I am just showing that I was raised in the 70s ....lol).


----------



## Wysiwyg (2 December 2006)

My dad played this song when we were kids and I still like it all these years on.I know the name and band.Does anyone else?     :dance: 


There is a girl,she`s a model in a magazine.
Anywhere in the world,she`s a natural born cover queen.
Eyes that stare into space,with every feature in it`s perfect place.
I can`t understand this crazy schoolboy affair.
This adolescent fantasy.
From this photoplay face ,
That everyone wishes they could be.


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

Wysiwig - personally havent gotta clue man lol. but someone will know i ges 

Here's some more Celine Dion btw.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qU1TAYZS2O8&mode=related&search=Celine Dion  ragdoll 1994
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPlaeK8zdlI&search=Celine Dion prayer
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h3TCNbymrPY&mode=related&search= all by myself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywgwV4AcmNA&mode=related&search= Celine Dion - That's The Way It Is
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I9BBlifkoQg&mode=related&search= dance with my father
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfWVt0wnIC8&search=Celine DIon rare videos
Because You Loved Me, I'm Alive, Thing Twice, Immorttality, Une Colombe, The Colour of my Love and others
last line.."I offer what you cannot buy, devoted love until we die" 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=INElZEiMS6I&mode=related&search= I drove all night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NT_c8CaSWAI&mode=related&search= with bee gees, immortality

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h9qA2KzHp6s&mode=related&search= to love you more 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z3isl3VqdLA&mode=related&search= love can move mountains
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lXBkfwj2cy8&mode=related&search= have you ever been in love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rS9ivoZHOTI&search=Celine Dion a new day has come
xclusivedivine 22 year old blond from USA  "I love this song it means so much to me my miracle I await" 
maniacestever 28 years also from usa  'had miracle escape from my hands..
how could i be that much idiot??"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ke3IiqicQdI&search=Celine Dion the power of love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f0G4XwFEmag&search=Celine Dion my heart will go on 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kL3vzDeg618&search=Celine Dion a new day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RS8JJM_ZfDo&search=Celine%20DIon
Pour que tu m'aimes encore LIVE with Emilie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QkPX32QKUQY&search=Celine DIon because you loved me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9LErXmqe-_A&search=Celine DIon
eurovision 1989 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rIBoDL4mDD0&search=Celine DIon I believe in you ( with 3 men)


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPlaeK8zdlI&search=Celine Dion prayer   
Celine Dion with Josh Groban (o boy can these two sing or what)
If you follow the words - the bold bits are pretty darn good .-
she's gotta be "the ultimate professional"   

THE PRAYER

I pray you'll be our eyes, and watch us where we go. 
And help us to be wise in times when we don't know 
Let this be our prayer, when we lose our way 
Lead us to the place, guide us with your grace 
To a place where we'll be safe 

La luce che tu hai , I pray we'll find your light 
nel cuore resterÃ  , and hold it in our hearts. 
a ricordarci che , When stars go out each night, 
eterna stella sei 
(you are eternal star )

Nella mia preghiera , Let this be our prayer 
quanta fede c'Ã¨ , when shadows fill our day 

How much faith there's , Let this be our prayer 
in my prayer , when shadows fill our day 
Lead us to a place, guide us with your grace 
Give us faith so we'll be safe 

*Sognamo un mondo senza piÃ¹ violenza 
un mondo di giustizia e di speranza 
Ognuno dia la mano al suo vicino 
Simbolo di pace, di fraternitÃ  * 

We dream a world without violence 
a world of justice and faith. 
Everyone gives the hand to his neighbours 
Symbol of peace, of fraternity 

La forza che ci dÃ  , We ask that life be kind 
Ã¨ il desiderio che , and watch us from above 
ognuno trovi amor , We hope each soul will find 
intorno e dentro sÃ© 

another soul to love , The force his gives us 
We ask that life be kind is wish that 
and watch us from above , everyone finds love 
We hope each soul will find around and inside 
another soul to love 
Let this be our prayer 
Let this be our prayer, just like every child 

Need to find a place, guide us with your grace 
Give us faith so we'll be safe 
Need to find a place, guide us with your grace 
Give us faith so we'll be safe 

*Ãˆ la fede che 
hai acceso in noi, 
sento che ci salverÃ  * 

It's the faith , you light in us 
I feel it will save us 

PS for the other song back there , "all by myself" - try to get to the 3m0s mark at least - she changes key very dramatically


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

sorry folks, this is seriously low key - unless you like violin I suppose. Heard it (reminded of it) on Qantas the other day. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DwFu2nWFohY&mode=related&search=  meditation, Thais
some chord sequences there that Lennon /McCartney would be proud of 
also :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZR2KkA1JlFs&NR  some young kid plays chopin 

PS that first tune reminds me of all those beautiful minor keys in "the olive tree" , judith durham - already posted back there somewhere.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MtsMcGaNk9k 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wNf5Qj_VJf8 = four strong winds, neil young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g1T5UZMCfME leaving of liverpool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JmArNg1cdC8 ditto, danced (presumably irish?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeNsr_nQEfE =Zorba's dance - when they lost everything - he wants to be taught to dance  
"hey boss you ever see such a splendid crash " lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ha5BR5udLw&mode=related&search= some background (you can probly skip the dancing lesson here)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=84BmmhfUEGg = zorbas dance , Ballet Eleftheria

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GwuVYr728KU = irish river dance (michael flame)


----------



## exberliner1 (2 December 2006)

I've got a bike you can ride it if you like
It's got a basket, a bell and lots of things to make it look good
I'd give it to you if I could
But I borrowed it.

I"ve got a mouse and he hasn't got a house
I don't why I call him Gerald.
He's getting rather old but he's a good mouse.

Pink Floyd - 1969


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 December 2006)

exberliner1 said:
			
		

> I've got a bike you can ride it if you like
> It's got a basket, a bell and lots of things to make it look good
> Pink Floyd - 1969



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M9U-Rzd7Lqs ive got a bike
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KF6i-MMkSh0&mode=related&search= wish you were here, pink floyd, Liverpool pops


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

breakeven said:
			
		

> 2020, re the Ray Stevens song, if you send me an email at tminaust@yahoo.com.au I will try to send you a copy (can't post mp3 extensions here).  Great song and sung with passion (or maybe I am just showing that I was raised in the 70s ....lol).



That's a gr8 song breakeven, maybe someone here knows how to post a 3.5MB song ? Up to them to offer I guess.  

PS Maybe one of us should upload it to youtube - that's stage 2 lol maybe next year ( I notice the kids have default for this computer I'm on)


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

Here are two alternative productions of JESUS CHRIST SUPERSTAR (1973, and 2000).  Two versions of each song.  The 1973 version is set “on site” – adds to the interest.

Couple of examples :- 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ytNoiQ8LkS8 heaven on their mind 1973
Comment on youtube :- Pomtiedom, 56 year old dutchman "... I like the way the loneliness of this guy is accentuated by the vastness of the desert around him. Besides that, great performance by Carl Anderson"

and another :- GenocidalWings, 19 year old USA ..."Alright guys. Carl Anderson was a f*** LEGEND. The Judas in the 2000 version was a JOKE. That guy can't sing for his life. This guy here has such a powerful voice. Its just plain amazing"

Here's the 2000 version no one seems to like (that'll teach him to deviate from the accepted interpretation , lol)  :-  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qrHsLv3SJ8s  heaven on their mind 2000

Summary of 1973 version
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jesus+christ+superstar+1973&search=Search page 1 1973 film production
THere are 2 pages to the summary, Ive tuned the page for you :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ar 1973&search_sort=&search_category=0&page=2 page 2 1973 film production

Summary of 2000 version
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ar 2000&search_sort=&search_category=0&page=1  summary page 1, 2000
http://www.youtube.com/results?sear...ar 2000&search_sort=&search_category=0&page=2 summary page 2, 2000

HEAVEN ON THEIR MINDS (JUDAS )

My mind is clearer now. 
At last all too well 
I can see where we all soon will be. 
If you strip away The myth from the man, 
You will see where we all soon will be. Jesus! 
You've started to believe
The things they say of you.
You really do believe
This talk of God is true. 
And all the good you've done
Will soon get swept away.
You've begun to matter more
Than the things you say.

Listen Jesus I don't like what I see.
All I ask is that you listen to me.
And remember, I've been your right hand man all along.
You have set them all on fire.
They think they've found the new Messiah.
And they'll hurt you when they find they're wrong.

I remember when this whole thing began.
No talk of God then, we called you a man.
And believe me, my admiration for you hasn't died.
But every word you say today
Gets twisted 'round some other way.
And they'll hurt you if they think you've lied.
Nazareth, your famous son should have stayed a great unknown
Like his father carving wood He'd have made good.
Tables, chairs, and oaken chests would have suited Jesus best.
He'd have caused nobody harm; no one alarm.

Listen, Jesus, do you care for your race?
Don't you see we must keep in our place?
We are occupied; have you forgotten how put down we are?

I am frightened by the crowd.
For we are getting much too loud.
And they'll crush us if we go too far.
If they go too far....

Listen, Jesus, to the warning I give.
Please remember that I want us to live.
But it's sad to see our chances weakening with every hour.
All your followers are blind.
Too much heaven on their minds.
It was beautiful, but now it's sour.
Yes it's all gone sour.

Listen, Jesus, to the warning I give.
Please remember that I want us to live.
C'mon, c'mon 
He won't listen to me ...
C'mon, c'mon 
He won't listen to me ...

I notice what I believe to be some new words in the 2000 version ..
"and our conquerors object 
 to another noisy sect " etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YP3MvHFPZy0  Jesus Christ Superstar john nineteen:forty-one (2000&1973)
This includes both 1973 and 2000.

Two comments:-
a) HOW GOOD IS THIS MUSIC, AND
B) HOW KIND IS THIS BLOKE TO DO ALL THIS WORK !? sheesh
Here are his notes when he posted it:-



> Added  April 25, 2006, From  RicBNH
> I have included here,both the 2000 and the 1973 versions of "John Nineteen:Forty-One" If you wonder what the verse is about-it refers to the passage in the bible where Jesus is placed in the tomb.Here is the verse from the bible-I included John 19:42 as well. 19:41. Now there was in the place where he was crucified a garden: and in the garden a new sepulchre, wherein no man yet had been laid.
> Erat autem in loco ubi crucifixus est hortus et in horto monumentum novum in quo nondum quisquam positus erat
> 
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (4 December 2006)

See the other music thread for the context of this post.

At The Drive In with Invalid Litter Dept:

Intravenously polite, it was the walkie-talkies
That had knocked the pins down
As their shoes gripped the dirt floor
In the silhouette of dying.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes...)

Yeah, they had plans for him
But they had spun the last of the pimps
Polyester, satin nailed, jewelery lips
While the guillotine just laughed again.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes...)

And the paramedics fell into the wound
Like a rehired scab at a barehanded plant,
An anaesthetic penance beneath
The hail of contraband.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes.)

On my way,
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way, 
Nails broke and fell
Into the 
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

They had defected and been excommunicated
And all the pulses were subverted,
And they made sure the obituaries
Showed pictures of smoke stacks.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes...)

A vivid dissection that mocked
The strut of vivisection
A semi-automatic colony
And a silencing that still walks the streets.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes...)

In the company of wolves
Was a stretcher made of
Cobblestone curfews.
And the federales performed
Their custodial customs quite well.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes.)

On my way,
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way, 
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way, 
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way, 
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

Intravenously polite, it was the walkie-talkies
That had knocked the pins down
As their shoes lay dangling on the dirt floor
In the silhouette of dying.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes...)

Well, yeah, they had plans for him
But they had spun the last of the pimps
Polyester, satin nailed, jewelery lips
While the guillotine just laughed again.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes...)

And the paramedics had fallen into the wound
Like a rehired scab at a barehanded plant,
An anaesthetic penance beneath
The hail of contraband.
(Dancing on the corpse's ashes.)

On my way,
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way, 
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way, 
Nails broke and fell
Into the
Wishing well.
Wishing well.
Wishing well.

On my way...
Dancin' on the corpse's ashes...
Dancin' on the corpse's ashes...

Callous heels,
Numbed in travel
Endless maps made 
By their scalpels.
Scalpels.

Callous heels,
Numbed in travel
Endless maps made 
By their scalpels.

Scalpels...


----------



## new girl (4 December 2006)

"One day I'll fly away"

I may get along, when love is gone
Still you made your mark, here in my heart
One day I'll fly away Leave your love to yesterday
What more can your love do for me? 
When will love be through with me?
I followed the night Can't stand the light
When will I begin My life again
One day I'll fly away Leave your love to yesterday
What more can your love do for me?
When will love be through with me?
Why live life from dream to dream
And dread the day that dreaming ends
One day I'll fly away Leave your love to yesterday
What more can your love do for me?
When will love be through with me?
Why live life from dream to dream
And dread the day that dreaming ends
One day I'll fly away


----------



## chansw (4 December 2006)

One day in your life - Michael Jackson

One day in your life
You'll remember a place
Someone touching your face
You'll come back and you'll look around, you'll . . .

One day in your life
You'll remember the love you found here
You'll remember me somehow
Though you don't need me now
I will stay in your heart
And when things fall apart
You'll remember one day . . .

One day in your life
When you find that you're always waiting
For a love we used to share
Just call my name, and I'll be there

You'll remember me somehow
Though you don't need me now
I will stay in your heart
And when things fall apart
You'll remember one day . . .

One day in your life
When you find that you're always lonely
For a love we used to share
Just call my name, and I'll be there


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> "One day I'll fly away"
> I may get along, when love is gone



Here you go ng  - sheesh next time see if you can check out youtube with your post  -  nicole kidman version - not bad actually - enjoy 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_qVsAeQPYSs


----------



## new girl (5 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Here you go ng  - sheesh next time see if you can check out youtube with your post




Changed my mind, being a woman and all, I told you that I like things written. when I hear a song it doesn't feel the same as when I read its lyrics.

ps I'm too lazy to try anyway at this time of night. post us something nice before we go to bed please


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

here ya go 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XtrR2W8vPQ&search=jammie fox Ray Charles unchain my heart film live  =crying time , ray charles barbara streisand

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySgkxpiC6NY&search=Cher Ray Charles Georgia =norm gunstan with ray charles

or maybe guitar :-?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv8-aomjh2A&mode=related&search= romance de amour
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3yG4kTu-nW0 ditto but better - the classical version


----------



## new girl (5 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> here ya go
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1XtrR2W8vPQ&search=jammie fox Ray Charles unchain my heart film live  =crying time , ray charles barbara streisand
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ySgkxpiC6NY&search=Cher Ray Charles Georgia =norm gunstan with ray charles
> ...




AMAZING!! I don't know who the lazy one is? can't you put at least one of them in writting? how about "oh when the saints go marching in"  I saw it somewhere on this thread a couple of weeks back, kept singing it for a whole week after, I felt I WAS in heaven THAT WEEK. can't wait for heaven actually, being around the people I love most


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH8sr_SdR5Q  sachmo , saints go marchin in ,


----------



## new girl (5 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fH8sr_SdR5Q  sachmo , saints go marchin in ,




2020

This thread is called favourite LYRICS, not youtube links. If you don't put the words with the links I'll have to make an official complaint to Joe *(y. Why? jo Why !??)*  , may be get you banned or inflict some sort of punishment


----------



## chops_a_must (5 December 2006)

Once again, this goes alongside a post in the other music thread.

"Cut Your Ribbon" by Sparta

Wake Up
Can You Hear Me?
You're so clever
Did you find me?
In the backroom
In your closet
In your suitcase
There's no running
I will find you
Like the glacier
Cuts the seabed, leaving Canyons
In your cheekbones
passing through you
in the shadows, scenes undo you

[Chorus:]
Cut Your Ribbon
As it follows you
Everything, Everything
how can you sleep at night?
As it falls apart
Anything, Anything
how can you sleep at night?

Face it
Can you hear it?
Violation, You'll remember
It's all harmless
incidental, disengaging
these thoughts break you
concious, vicious
it has found you
monovision, synapse fails you
frequent syndrome
stings and burns through
monovision, then dillutes you

[Chorus:]

Can you escape these motives [x3]

[Chorus:]


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> This thread is called favourite LYRICS, not youtube links.



ng, I owe you an apology - got the wrong etube address there . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kUpvB6Okt1U - sachmo when the saints go marching in 
as for the lyrics , .. ? everyone knows em anyways.


----------



## new girl (6 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> ng, I owe you an apology




No need for an apology 2020, your contributions far outweigh your lack of communication, I'm kinda getting used to it.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

Not so much a song, more a dance
I just found these on youtube ..interesting - something for the kids - or maybe a skit at the office Xmas party lol.

OK GO - they are apparently the group of singers 
song A MILLION WAYS (?)
(this seems to be some youtube promotion?)  
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=+ok+go - here's a few below (not necessarily the best)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcMPdwIJz40&mode=related&search= OK GO's dance done by 4 girls

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrKYJj6fGHM&mode=related&search= ditto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RbdbVhBGETQ   OK GO boys - I suspect that this is OKGO themselves.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNLiWpkDug4&mode=related&search= ditto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mNLiWpkDug4&mode=related&search=  ditto 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BkBEJjWxqp0&mode=related&search= sponsors?

A MILLION WAYS

sit back, matter of fact 
teasing, toying, turning, chatting, charming
hissing, playin the crowd

play that song again 
another couple Klonopin
a nod, a glance, a half-hearted bow

oh such grace
oh such beauty
and lipstick and callous
and fishnets and malice
oh darlin'

you're a million ways to be cruel 
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel

i should, i wish i could, maybe if you were i would
a list of standard issue regrets
one last eighty proof, slouchin' in the corner booth
baby, it's as good as it gets

oh such grace 
oh such beauty
so precious, suspicious, and charming and vicious
oh darlin'
you're a million ways
oh darlin'

you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel

oh darlin'
oh darlin'
you're a million ways
oh darlin'
oh darlin'
you're a million ways
oh, darlin'
oh darlin'
you're a million ways to be
oh oh oh oh oh

(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel
you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel
you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)
you're a million ways to be cruel
(one zero zero zero zero zero zero cruel)

oh darlin you're a million ways to be cruel.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

3 types of songs here 
1. drinking song ( hence first  ) ;   2. love songs   ;   3. religious
Mario Lanza with various ladies accompanying (and the role of Studnet Prince is played by someone presumably more appropriate ?)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhu9oiWoI6k&mode=related&search= drink drink drink (role of mario playd by someone else ?)

For the next one I warn you not to have any glasses within hearing distance.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ajNQNB0qcr0&mode=related&search= be my love   Mario Lanza & Kathryn Grayson in their 1950 film "The Toast of New Orleans" This song was a million seller for Mario & became the theme song for his 1951-'52 radio show  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7Akc--CtHZI&mode=related&search= because youre mine,  Mario Lanza sings the title song from his 1952 film "Because You're Mine" with Doretta Morrow
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xaC-RVV7cI0&mode=related&search= summertime in Heidelberg (dubbed)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sCRIy3jek4M&mode=related&search= beloved
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8p2HEqsV3Rk&mode=related&search= deep in my heart dear
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlCj55hw-oE&mode=related&search= serenade ( student prince)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DaOtdOGk_rg&mode=related&search= golden days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UyjDjdAz6u4&mode=related&search= they didn’t believe me  Mario Lanza & Kathryn Grayson have an MGM moment singing Jerome Kern's beautiful love song in their film "That midnight kiss" from 1949 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6dM0K3moYU&mode=related&search= ave maria
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4e6uMu46rDw&mode=related&search= ill walk with god
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=trS3S2o2TL4 the lords prayer

PS speaking of tenors  richard tauber :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWlGQNCWO9s Richard tauber


----------



## chops_a_must (9 December 2006)

This is a song that gets me through tough weeks like this one, even though the markets have been really good to me, other things haven't been. But I think it would be a great one if you've had a tough day on the markets.

Sufjan Stevens - Chicago
A few snippets:

I fell in love again 
all things go, all things go 
drove to Chicago 
all things know, all things know 
we sold our clothes to the state 
I don't mind, I don't mind 
I made a lot of mistakes 
in my mind, in my mind 

you came to take us 
all things go, all things go 
to recreate us 
all things grow, all things grow 
we had our mindset 
all things know, all things know 
you had to find it 
all things go, all things go 
...

if I was crying 
in the van, with my friend 
it was for freedom 
from myself and from the land 
I made a lot of mistakes 
I made a lot of mistakes 
I made a lot of mistakes 
I made a lot of mistakes 

you came to take us 
all things go, all things go 
to recreate us 
all things grow, all things grow 
we had our mindset 
all things know, all things know 
you had to find it 
all things go, all things go


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

sorry folks, but checking out Mario Lanza etc, I found this bit of opera:-

The first one Joseph Schmidt - I believe I am correct (yet to find it though) - I think that the Nazis cut his tongue out (no-one but a Nazi german was allowed to sing that well !)   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD-yzw7ExY4&mode=related&search= Joseph Scmidt 'Una Furtiva Lagrima' 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joseph_Schmidt
Mario sings the same song:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ypHcP-O_10s&mode=related&search= Mario Lanza sings 'Una Furtiva Lagrima' from 'L'Elisir d'amore' by Donizetti with Orchestra conducted by Constantine Callinicos in this RCA Victor recording from May 18



> UNA FURTIVA LAGRIMA Lyrics
> (L'elisir d'amore)(One tear that falls so furtively)
> 
> Una furtiva lagrima
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5udvBstF44&NR  Mario Lanza Che gelida manina   "Mario Lanza sings the aria Che gelida manina from his 1951 film "The Great Caruso" this clip features one of the all time great high Cs "
(lol and also from La Boheme")



> CHE GELIDA MANINA Lyrics
> 
> (La boheme)(How cold your little hand is!)
> 
> ...




next one is just music:-but pretty good (imho) - assuming anyone trusts my humble opinion any more lol.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOe10LbVkAQ aida victory march


----------



## wayneL (9 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> sorry folks, but checking out Mario Lanza etc, I found this bit of opera:-
> 
> The first one Joseph Schmidt - I believe I am correct (yet to find it though) - I think that the Nazis cut his tongue out (no-one but a Nazi german was allowed to sing that well !)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FD-yzw7ExY4&mode=related&search= Joseph Scmidt 'Una Furtiva Lagrima'
> ...




Mario Lanza... magnificent. Check out this Alfredo Kraus version of 'Una Furtiva Lagrima'

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P7rgfESg9Qo

The sound quality is a bit dodgy, but the voice is primo.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

good one Wayne  - he sure seems to be taking that telegram hard lol.
And in the same vein:- the jealous husband, and the "show must go on" 
- somebody stole his columbine - heck that's nothing , I had a whole PACKET of columbines stolen once !! 

The people pay you and you must make them laugh.
And if harlequin should steal your columbine, laugh,
You’re pagliaccio, and the world will clap for you!
Turn into banter all your pain and sorrow,
And with your clowns’ face hide grief and distress...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T_KDW0Nwu9w&mode=related&search= Placido Domingo - Vesti la Giubba Placido Domingo as Canio.
Vesti la Giubba from Pagliacci, Leoncavallo
Piece from F. Zeffirelli's movie, 1982



> VESTI LA GIUBBA Lyrics
> (pagliacci)(on with the show)
> 
> Recitar!...mentre preso dal delirio
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_sLG5rTNse8&mode=related&search=
JosÃ© Cura sings "vesti la giubba"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhck2WoU7_4&NR
Mario Lanza


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 December 2006)

last one I promise   I think it's about this bloke whose wife has got a new mobile phone and the bills are RIDICULOUS. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A3zetSuYRg&mode=related&search= Luciano Pavarotti , La donna Ã¨ mobile


> LA DONNA E MOBILE (Original Italian)
> La donna Ã¨ mobile
> qual piuma al vento
> muta d'accento
> ...




http://www.songsforteaching.com/beethovenswig/singverdiveryloud.htm - a spoof 


> Sing Verdi Very Loud
> 
> When you’re an opera star
> With a large repertoire
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2006)

so much for that promise....
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tLE3yXAqBxc&mode=related&search=  Three Tenors Concert Rome 1990 - O sole mio
get a load of the setting   if those walls could talk !


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 December 2006)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Mario Lanza... magnificent. Check out this Alfredo Kraus version of 'Una Furtiva Lagrima'  ...The sound quality is a bit dodgy, but the voice is primo.




Wayne, Lol - as for old recordings   Hell no way woud I criticize - lucky to have em.  Incidentally, I notice the following comments under the Richard Tauber link I mentioned back there ....  Might give you a smile, over there in the wild west 




> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gWlGQNCWO9s Richard tauber
> ... This sound is not "fine" unless you haven't cleaned the wax out of your ears. I have listened to many recordings by Caruso, Gigli, etc. They don't have the amount or kind of distortion that mars many of Tauber's recordings. There is an ugly static surrounding most of Tauber's notes that you won't hear, for example, on John McCormack's 1916 acoustical recording of "Il mio tesoro."
> 
> Reply :-
> I'll assume you listen to many historic recordings, as I also do. Maybe you need the wax cleaned out of your ar*e for being so pedantic. All the old recordings are of poor sound- and I have many. One accepts it and simply listens through it.





No doubt one day they'll be digitally enhanced, but until then, we listen and like it or lump it - as our oldies did with radio back in the 30's - or TV back in the 60's for that matter


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 December 2006)

Shanana (1979) – (most famous imho because that’s who Shanana Gusmao was named after )  but might give someone a smile i guess.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1NyK3df0xaw&mode=related&search= blue moon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fJmtDgROeP0&mode=related&search= at the hop
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iIfY4Cf8eIU&mode=related&search=  the twist   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mlK191sOse4&NR ads
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MFnhMTqZ6Sc&NR we’ve got chemistry


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 December 2006)

I notice a few blokes (howdy dukey, barney) around here are a bit rusty on their guitars
Here are some ideas for a jam / folk session ..
(although my idea of jam is probably your idea of something you put on toast lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0Qnz1b0fv8&NR 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L8oxlPoZNbU - nice change of pace around the 3min and 4 min marks - pretty good effort imho 
etcetc 

(though I'm sure you could find other better stuff :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=guitar

Chops... here's one on cheerleading being a sport..
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9GEfPiJhaQ8

btw, plenty of guitar lessons out there on youtube and elsewhere, eg
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=guitar+lesson

PS here's my definition of "useless noise"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtwtqL62oOw (from the 60's)


----------



## imajica (13 December 2006)

I play an epiphone les paul

currently learning Jerry C's modern rock interpretation of Pachelbel's Canon and the solo from the Gunners - Sweet Child o Mine


----------



## new girl (13 December 2006)

"Ain't No Cure For Love"
Leonard Cohen  

I loved you for a long, long time
I know this love is real
It don't matter how it all went wrong
That don't change the way I feel
And I can't believe that time's
Gonna heal this wound I'm speaking of
There ain't no cure,
There ain't no cure,
There ain't no cure for love

All the rocket ships are climbing through the sky
The holy books are open wide
The doctors working day and night
But they'll never ever find that cure for love
There ain't no drink no drug
(Ah tell them, angels)
There's nothing pure enough to be a cure for love

I see you in the subway and I see you on the bus
I see you lying down with me, I see you waking up
I see your hand, I see your hair
Your bracelets and your brush
And I call to you, I call to you
But I don't call soft enough
There ain't no cure,
There ain't no cure,
There ain't no cure for love

I walked into this empty church I had no place else to go
When the sweetest voice I ever heard, whispered to my soul
I don't need to be forgiven for loving you so much
It's written in the scriptures
It's written there in blood
I even heard the angels declare it from above
There ain't no cure,
There ain't no cure,
There ain't no cure for love

There ain't no cure for love
There ain't no cure for love
All the rocket ships are climbing through the sky
The holy books are open wide
The doctors working day and night
But they'll never ever find that cure,


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mw5sbHwK7OA  Matt Monroe, all of a sudden

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHiPHQECOg4  Matt Monroe born free

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7ADiNpNf5z0&mode=related&search= the music played


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p-Sug7sW96s&mode=related&search= beatbox 1
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ml9RJDZ02rU&mode=related&search= beatbox 2  (Obviously digitally put togther - so lacks the live atmosphere of the first one )

millions more on :-
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=beatbox
not strictly lyrics   but my boys seem it think it requires talent  - and who am I to disagree. lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h30VSZxEA2A&mode=related&search= 
gee i bet johnny is feelin left out !


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

DIXIELAND
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Akv0tgOJlcU  Over the Waves - Dukes of Dixieland 1958
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AnYxA0DSMFs&mode=related&search hello dolly
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZUw80pUcLI4&mode=related&search= abominable
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kawYTkE4Mbw&mode=related&search= the sheik of araby (bit of beatbox at 2m30s lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsIifEkabzs&mode=related&search= down by the riverside (sadly they never really "lose it" but pretty good nonetheless)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyECLTcH6E&mode=related&search= what a wonderful world
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pyu5Xq85ToQ&mode=related&search= it’s a sin to tell a lie (gr8 track imho)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cVjDmrkDJZQ&mode=related&search=  bourbon st parade
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jWx1LdESv3I&mode=related&search= blueberry hill
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qtEhbpZzxdc&mode=related&search= out of nowhere
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0qw2lqtoSc&mode=related&search=  = hinustan
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tK0HxUgJwBE&mode=related&search= im gonna sit right myself a letter

piano only :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2_q5-pZUYQ&mode=related&search=  Joplin original rag, composed 1899


----------



## new girl (15 December 2006)

2020hindsight[url said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rCyECLTcH6E&mode=related&search=[/url] what a wonderful world




write us the lyrics for this one 2020, please


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

new girl said:
			
		

> write us the lyrics for this one 2020, please



I see trees of green........ red roses too
I see em bloom..... for me and for you
And I think to myself.... what a wonderful world.

I see skies of blue..... clouds of white
Bright blessed days....dark sacred nights
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world.

The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty ..in the sky
Are also on the faces.....of people ..going by
I see friends shaking hands.....sayin.. how do you do
Theyre really sayin......i love you.

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
Theyll learn much more.....than Ill never know
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world

(instrumental break)

The colors of a rainbow.....so pretty ..in the sky
Are there on the faces.....of people ..going by
I see friends shaking hands.....sayin.. how do you do
Theyre really sayin...*spoken*(I ....love....you).

I hear babies cry...... I watch them grow
*spoken*(you know their gonna learn
A whole lot more than Ill never know)
And I think to myself .....what a wonderful world
Yes I think to myself .......what a wonderful world. 
other versions 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lFl4Y911n0 (sic)


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=spdudvyveOQ springfields island of dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u01LcgDHLPQ pole dancer + do with myself
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqHHKJ2DIcA what are you doing for the rest of your life (ad for diamonds lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A4ZAl1mHWJ8  you don’t have to tell me etc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NlyKxL3oYG0&mode=related&search= then you can tell me goodbye


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eORwkfhhNQY dusty springfield I think its going to rain today

I THINK ITS GOING TO RAIN TODAY 

Broken windows and empty hallways,
a pale dead moon in a sky streaked with grey.
Human kindness is overflowing,
and I think it's gonna rain today.

Scarecrows dressed in the latest styles,
the frozen smiles to chase love away.
Human kindness is overflowing,
and I think it's gonna rain today.

Lonely, lonely.
Tin can at my feet,
I think I'll kick it down the street.
That's the way to treat a friend.

Bright before me the signs implore me:
Help the needy and show them the way.
Human kindness is overflowing,
and I think it's gonna rain today.

Lonely, so lonely.
Tin can at my feet,
I think I'll kick it down the street.
That's the way to treat a friend.

Bright before me the signs implore me:
Help the needy and show them the way.
Human kindness is overflowing,
and I think it's gonna rain today.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QeWYSmnrdKg roy orbison crying
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AT89Cte_cg8&mode=related&search= ditto  withKD lang
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u4ju-Jw8IY4&mode=related&search= ditto American idol  (still not as good as Damien Leith )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cDwuX7uOocQ&mode=related&search= crying , damien 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qVD6HnLQlk&mode=related&search=  night of my life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA9Gpisd2IY&mode=related&search= hallelujah
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2qGXuUeFaJ8&mode=related&search= nessum dorma
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DEkRXjC7K-A&mode=related&search= wicked game
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsW-pZ7UZas&mode=related&search= sky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtVlR4XoIPs&mode=related&search= creep
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lsW-pZ7UZas&mode=related&search= message to my girl
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KH94OpLYNW4&mode=related&search= unchained melody

..http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fuh7gCT_zH4&mode=related&search= irish talkback radio


----------



## insider (17 December 2006)

Wow people keeps posting up good lyrics... Here are some BAD Lyrics

Michael Jackson - Bad

Your butt is mine
Gonna tell you right
Just show your face
In broad daylight
I'm telling you
On how I feel
Gonna hurt your mind
Don't shoot to kill
Come on,

Come on,
Lay it on me
All right...
Bad
I'm giving you
On count of three
To show your stuff
Or let it be...
I'm telling you
Just watch your mouth
I know your game
What you're about

Well they say the sky's the limit
And to me that's really true
But my friend you have seen nothin'
Just wait 'til I get through...

Because I'm bad, I'm bad-come on
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-come on, you know
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
And the whole world has to
Answer right now
Just to tell you once again,
Who's bad...

The word is out
You're doin' wrong
Gonna lock you up
Before too long,
Your lyin' eyes
Gonna tell you right
So listen up
Don't make a fight,
Your talk is cheap
You're not a man
You're throwin' stones
To hide your hands

But they say the sky's the limit
And to me that's really true
And my friends you have seen nothin'
Just wait 'til I get through...

Because I'm bad, I'm bad-come on
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it, you know
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
And the whole world has to answer right now
(And the whole world has to answer right now)
Just to tell you once again,
(Just to tell you once again)
Who's bad...

We can change the world tomorrow
This could be a better place
If you don't like what I'm sayin'
Then won't you slap my face...

Because I'm bad, I'm bad-come on
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it, you know
(Bad bad - really, really bad)

Woo! Woo! Woo!
(And the whole world has to answer right now
Just to tell you once again...)

You know I'm bad, I'm bad-come on
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it, you know
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
You know, you know, you know-come on
(Bad bad - really, really bad)
And the whole world has to answer right now
(And the whole world has to answer right now)
Just to tell you
(Just to tell you once again)

You know I'm smooth-I'm bad-you know
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
You know I'm bad-I'm bad baby
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
You know, you know, you know it-come on
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
And the whole world has to answer right now
(And the whole world has to answer right now)
Woo!
(Just to tell you once again)

You know I'm bad, I'm bad-you know it
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
You know I'm bad-you know-hoo!
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
You know I'm bad-I'm bad-you know it, you know
(Bad bad-really, really bad)
And the whole world has to answer right now
(And the whole world has to answer right now)
Just to tell you once again...
(Just to tell you once again...)
Who's bad?


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

insider said:
			
		

> Wow people keeps posting up good lyrics... Here are some BAD Lyrics  Michael Jackson - Bad
> Your butt is mine, Gonna tell you right
> Just show your face, In broad daylight, I'm telling you, On how I feel



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_NmuIHbd7W4
what's that they say?.. the attractive little black boy who grew up to be a strange looking white girlish thing.  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wafVhXeu-Kg&mode=related&search= ben
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTo50nLFvA0 ditto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-JbjMyltjW0&mode=related&search= these days
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mYfMZEnEiaw&mode=related&search= little mj
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTNKFnzANbU&mode=related&search= acculades from clinton 2002 - the rest of the video is lousy - forget it.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fIqkJXMHQEE&mode=related&search= beat it, he's proposing "he who walks lives to walk another day" - never taken much notice b4


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IblRpOLVPVc&NR strange dude,  wonder if the parents should have hidden a frypan ?
his nose helps him "hit higher notes" .
must tell Pavarotti .. maybe he'll go on past those high C's to high D's to E's and (with a real skijump) maybe even high F's.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nhZYJKK8riM&mode=related&search= walk on by ,dionne warwick 1964
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wh_jnOeSI6I&mode=related&search= heartbreaker
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9h-kDcPp2Ws&mode=related&search= ill never love this way again
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uWUYtl83iDI&mode=related&search= that’s what friends are for

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fMdN9FOrJTk&mode=related&search=  burt bacharach & dionne warwick . 9 min medley


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uJIjxWquxmc&mode=related&search= patsi cline, crazy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1lKLzhJfues&mode=related&search= blue moon of Kentucky
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WPEF-uVMs5g&mode=related&search= I fall to pieces 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hU2HW7-RQiU&mode=related&search= san Antonio rose
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QXBtzQ9ho54&mode=related&search= lovesick blues 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4bdWIjr1o7k charly pride lovesick blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw&mode=related&search= Johnny cash walk the line
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMXSTiCNnss&mode=related&search= Johnny cash – Sunday morning coming down
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gRlj5vjp3Ko&mode=related&search= ring of fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hywj3t1zww8&mode=related&search= me and bobbie mcgee
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yLhFVc6u1_E&mode=related&search= with these hands

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjtfGvFFt48&mode=related&search=  janis Joplin , me and bobby mcgee
Me and Bobby McGee" . this original version by Janis Joplin. The song was written by Kris Krsitoffersen...some say as a love song to Janis


----------



## wayneL (18 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xNWgTmkbgtw

Someday by 15 year old Chloe Agnew:

Someday, when we are wiser
When the world's older
When we have learned
I pray someday we may yet
Live to live and let live

Someday, life will be fairer
Need will be rarer
And greed will not pay
Godspeed, this bright millenia
On it's way, let it come someday

Someday our fight will be won, and
We'll stand in the sun, in
That bright afternoon
'Til then, on days when the sun
Is gone, we'll hang on
If we wish upon the moon

There are some days, dark and bitter
Seems we haven't got a prayer
But a prayer for something better
Is the one thing we all share

Someday, when we are wiser
When the whole world is older
When we have love
And I pray someday we may yet
Live to live and one day, someday
Someday life will be fairer
Need will be rarer
And greed will not pay

Godspeed this bright millenia
Let it come
If we wish upon the moon

One day, someday....soon


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2006)

thanks wayne - talented kid. 
cripes I'd down to dredging up Disney 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltcMueAFEl0&mode=related&search= prince ali
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CnW9jaiUAfQ&mode=related&search= a whole new world


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IaOzvvzTUjY somewhere out there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D0jmL6AB32M ditto american idol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-_JAzidvkBk&mode=related&search= rescuers down under


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vOGbrsvqU_c  =Johnny Mathis , when a child is born 1976

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AvwVZJIru1k&mode=related&search= a time for us
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgfwgTSi2BU&mode=related&search= unbreak my heart
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etGHmduZQyw&mode=related&search=  a stranger in paradise
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ax99R5LwMiw&mode=related&search= too young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w98SuU9Pf5c&mode=related&search= the twelfth of never 
despite the rumours, he sure could sing 
there are stacks more there, "misty" etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCOBAnrJp4w boxer, first audition - listen for the blooper " i have squandered" lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zac-E3k-PIs&mode=related&search= ditto after some practice
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7LKAcGaDxA&mode=related&search= ditto paul simon only  -  i suspect he's better by himself than with garfunkel (at least you listen to the lyrics !)  you wonder is it's harder to concentrate on the lyrics when there are two singing (?)


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N9hR-pPSOq0 loves been good to me, sinatra (rod mckuen's song)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vSlp6LgJ-u0 my way
Whilst I enjoy these renditions ... I love the next one  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ENofkGLo5ks&mode=related&search= bassey, my way
Mafioso vs true artist 
I suspect that when bassey says “my way” and says “she’s loved, laughed, cried etc”, you appreciate the fact that (a) she didn’t have the Mafioso concubines, and (b) she really did have some tough times (and really did laugh and/or cry maybe ?)

read the story of marilyn monroe's last years to see what sinatra was really like  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VkmQfVYi51A johnny cash - i suspect about 2 weeks before he kicked the bucket .- but nonetheless "genuine"


----------



## wayneL (19 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zCOBAnrJp4w boxer, first audition - listen for the blooper " i have squandered" lol
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zac-E3k-PIs&mode=related&search= ditto after some practice
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V7LKAcGaDxA&mode=related&search= ditto paul simon only  -  i suspect he's better by himself than with garfunkel (at least you listen to the lyrics !)  you wonder is it's harder to concentrate on the lyrics when there are two singing (?)



One of my fav's... good stuff


----------



## mrWoodo (19 December 2006)

One of my all time faves is Live's "Dance with You"

"The stillness in your eyes
convinces me that I... I don't know a thing.

And I been around the world
and tasted all the wines 
a half a billion times. 

Came sick into your shores. 
You showed me what this life is for."


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

mrWoodo said:
			
		

> One of my all time faves is Live's "Dance with You"



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MCt0N1M99Pg liv dance with you


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vx276t3dVdQ Kansas dust in the wind
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lv9XjVK6pJU&mode=related&search= sarah brightman dust in the wind


----------



## mrWoodo (19 December 2006)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=1y_DT87APtg Song to the Siren, This Mortal Coil - Amazing voice !


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 December 2006)

imajica said:
			
		

> currently learning Jerry C's modern rock interpretation of Pachelbel's Canon and the solo from the Gunners - Sweet Child o Mine



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y38DS7x6AaM various strings
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxsBWrM65Lc&mode=related&search= guitar


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> talented kid.




More talented kids:

I've posted this before, but I've just saw them on Parkinson with Bryn Terfel... they're pretty bloody good.

Tears in heaven - The Choirboys


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 December 2006)

Wayne, yep gr8, irony is those kids wil probably grow up to have voices like Joe Cocker   I mean YOU probably sang like that once!


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> Wayne, yep gr8, irony is those kids wil probably grow up to have voices like Joe Cocker   I mean YOU probably sang like that once!




I was kicked out of the school choir 

These days I fancy myself as a bit like Bryn Terfel.... but Mrs assures me it just ain't so lol


----------



## wayneL (20 December 2006)

Sure now!

How about some more Oirish lasses to be sure to be sure?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2EemvDk4Kmw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kRk4FW8gc88


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 December 2006)

CAROUSEL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rVlzaoNUyXU soliloquy – carousel, Gordon MacRae
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=66MvvkXg8JI&mode=related&search= if I loved you - as a ghost - top song imho  (after this he goes back to spit polishing the stars lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gAn6BU4LhF0 choir - you'll never walk alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ka_eBOpLP_g&mode=related&search= liverpool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A8cffEaZGh0&mode=related&search= celtic glasgow

OKLAHOMA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RwiFqjyBJ2o&mode=related&search= oh what a beautiful morning  (the corn suddenly appears on que lol – you almost expect to see an elephant as well lol.)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nd8ffo3zFMw&mode=related&search= oklahoma

SOUTH PACIFIC
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=amZVqu0XOQM&mode=related&search= wonderful guy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=91Bv10YwXSw&mode=related&search= nothin like a dame
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0zRUxTEtY0&mode=related&search= honey bun
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iXWXe57fuBo&mode=related&search= happy talk


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yIAzQGi2TTk&mode=related&search= more analysis of "the soliloquy"


----------



## CartmanR (20 December 2006)

Janis- con'td just because it's good

"Worked hard all my lifetime, No help from my friends, Oh Lord won't you you buy me a Mercedes Benz.
Oh Lord won't you buy me a colour TV, darling four dollars is trying to find me, I wait for delivery each day until 3, oh Lord won't you buy me a colour TV.
Oh Lord won't you buy me a night on the town. I'm counting on you Lord please don't let me down. PROOVE that you love me and buy the next round. Oh Lord won't you buy me a night on the town. EVERYBODY" - Chorus

I loved it. 

Because I thought it was clever:

By Mental as Anything, but a take off of someone I don't know - "If I said you had a beautiful body would you hold it against me". 

They're old, and there's some great new stuff, but I don't know if I can say it here, but I guess I'll learn, here goes. 

Hilltop Hoods

"John Howard knows the taste of George's dick". My apologies to those who my be offended, but I thought it apt. There's some great new lyrics out there.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P_nU0Nz7ekc elton john - love between a father and his son


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBPtbexLYqg&mode=related&search= billy joel, goodnight my angel, with czar (not sure why , but at least the song is complete with this version)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9O2s9ExNPbc ditto billy joel singing
I once heard him interviewed over this - the child (then only 5 or so) was concerned that the parents had just divorced - so he had to reassure her.
"i promised I would never leave you"

She also wanted to know about death.  He then put to the child that he would not die whilever she remembered this song for instance , hence

"Someday your child may cry
And if you sing this lullabye
Then in your heart
There will always be a part of me

Someday we'll all be gone
But lullabyes go on and on...
They never die
That's how you
And I   Will be"

Personally I love the concept.   

GOODNIGHT MY ANGEL
Billy Joel

Goodnight, my angel
Time to close your eyes
And save these questions for another day
I think I know what you've been asking me
I think you know what I've been trying to say
I promised I would never leave you
And you should always know
Wherever you may go
No matter where you are
I never will be far away

Goodnight, my angel
Now it's time to sleep
And still so many things I want to say
Remember all the songs you sang for me
When we went sailing on an emerald bay
And like a boat out on the ocean
I'm rocking you to sleep
The water's dark and deep
Inside this ancient heart
You'll always be a part of me

Lu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lu 
lu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lu-lu

Goodnight, my angel
Now it's time to dream
And dream how wonderful your life will be
Someday your child may cry
And if you sing this lullabye
Then in your heart
There will always be a part of me

Someday we'll all be gone
But lullabyes go on and on...
They never die
That's how you
And I  Will be


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DA6UispM7u4  billy joel, honesty
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f4ACgdlyPJg ballad of billy the kid
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=A_v_DvpqBkE&mode=related&search= we didn’t start the fire
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd66VH3AQSo&mode=related&search=  for the longest time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2rEWKeUA4r0&mode=related&search= an innocent man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GweP3bn6y70 my life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=edWOYy5Ld3U piano man
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wjXhVHqTVo&mode=related&search=   a matter of trust
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TpI5xGmf5II&mode=related&search= leave a tender moment alone
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XGqgZgdkzoc&mode=related&search= Scenes From An Italian Restaurant (bottle of red)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IDm0ZJY8mZY&mode=related&search= don’t ask me why
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDn3fW0jBIw&mode=related&search= pressure
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mGcvxYmXk58&mode=related&search= you may be right 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cOkxnk1hxRo&mode=related&search= Allentown
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pXoaAJ0fECI&mode=related&search= still rock n roll to me


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5VsLeK_uNKU
LENINGRAD (Billy Joel)

Viktor was born in the spring of '44
And never saw his father anymore
A child of sacrifice, a child of war
Another son who never had A father after Leningrad

Went off to school and learned to serve the state
Followed the rules and drank his vodka straight
The only way to live was drown the hate
A Russian life was very sad  And such was life in Leningrad

I was born in '49 A cold war kid in McCarthy time
Stop 'em at the 38th Parallel  Blast those yellow reds to hell
And cold war kids were hard to kill  Under their desk in an air raid drill
Haven't they heard we won the war  What do they keep on fighting for?

Viktor was sent to some Red Army town  
Served out his time, became a circus clown
The greatest happiness he'd ever found
Was making Russian children glad   And children lived in Leningrad

But children lived in Levittown  And hid in the shelters underground
Until the Soviets turned their ships around  And tore the Cuban missiles down
And in that bright October sun  We knew our childhood days were done  
And I watched my friends go off to war  What do they keep on fighting for?

And so my child and I came to this place 
To meet him eye to eye and face to face
He made my daughter laugh, then we embraced
We never knew what friends we had   Until we came to Leningrad

posts on youtube include :-
"-...does more for understanding each other than a thousand speeches. Here in Germany, we know these two worlds. Thank Billy"

"possibly the best song ever done that puts the cold war in perspective; I love the parallel lives that intersect at the end: by the time the song ends you will know "Viktor" better than your own brother, I wish I could write lyrics like that ("another son who never had - a father after Leningrad" is GENIUS LEVEL), what a story, and what a melody! "


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2006)

billy joel - lesser known maybe... (ignore 'em if you're not a joel fan) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kA_KxHsmJ6E  billy joel, JAMES
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmqGvdXNPMc&mode=related&search= UPTOWN GIRL
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRIeC3Es5kA  vienna 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEh_t0H_NfM she’s got a way about her
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WZH3OHo5_JU downeaster Alexa
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tf4JhDFIsF4 you’re only human (second wind)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GMETt6loYA0 keeping the faith
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XxWeJVR8tio a room of our own
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E5Xj5oHEsG8&mode=related&search= only the good die young
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=glNG09Qszpo baby grand – with ray charles  (11/10 this one)


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mWXHu7IqW7Y father and son, cat stevens
"since the day that i could talk 
 i was ordered to listen"


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SQXMzaaUh-Q bread IF


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

here's one of the classier "recent" songs out there 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oqF1R8PMaRs milkshake


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ohXsdbF-7jc&mode=related&search= donovan, universal soldier, 1965 - (the last scene is the saddest)   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IxbvJyYb2eI&mode=related&search= ditto, donovan singing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y5HeVEIxIUU&mode=related&search= Donovan Only the blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?search=&mode=related&v=6ZNgITtthfY  colours (yellow is the colour of my true loves hair)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJbRgo7Qwt4&mode=related&search= I might as well try to catch the wind


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

a few carols with Mario Lanza
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KfNNZuxjBtQ&mode=related&search= silent night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kcHWmXP6D-I&mode=related&search= the first noel
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1vAMg_wL7cQ&mode=related&search= o come all ye faithful
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xuAruI_TwRA&mode=related&search= o little town of bethlehem
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xd2mrH0Pcdg&mode=related&search= o holy night


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1wjXhVHqTVo&mode=related&search=
MATTER OF TRUST  (Billy Joel)

Some love is just a lie of the heart
The core remains of what began with a passionate start
And they may not want it to end
But it will, it's just a question of when
I've lived long enough to have learned
The closer you get to the fire the more you get burned
But that won't happen to us
'Cause it's always been a matter of trust

I know you're an emotional girl
It took a lot for you to not lose your faith in this world
I can't offer you proof
But you're gonna face a moment of truth
It's hard when you're always afraid
You just recover when another belief is betrayed
So break my heart if you must
It's a matter of trust

You can't go the distance
With too much resistance
I know you have doubts
But for God's sake don't shut me out

This time you've got nothing to lose
You can take it, you can leave it, whatever you choose
I won't hold back anything
And I'll walk away a fool or a king
Some love is just a lie of the mind
It's make believe until it's only a matter of time
And some might have learned to adjust
But then it never was a matter of trust

(INSTRUMENTAL INTERLUDE)

I'm sure you're aware of
We've both had our share of believing too long
When the whole situation was wrong

Some love is just a lie of the soul
A constant battle for the ultimate state of control
After you've heard lie upon lie
There can hardly be a question of why
Some love is just a lie of the heart
The cold remains of what began with a passionate start
But that can't happen to us
'Cause it's always been a matter of trust

It's a matter of trust
It's always been a matter of trust
It's a matter of trust

compare the lyrics of the song back there ..
"my milkshake brings the boys to the yard, 
and their life is better that yours, 
and damned right it's better than yours,
i can teach you, but i have to charge"...  sheesh   I pity the current kids, bludy nonsense fed up to them as "rap" or "*rap" etc.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 December 2006)

Having given rap and/or hiphop a hard time in the last post, I found this one.  When you get to read the words (at least for this one) they are really good.(imho). (although i still have major reservations about rap in general).
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8y9tY5P8fX4 common - i have a dream
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cjhtZGD8xk&mode=related&search= the making of i have a dream , common 
" man i gotta really say some good things to be on the same song as Martin Luther King's voice, and to be able to explain the story of the freedom writers, and children that's going through oppression, no matter where they from".



> I HAVE A DREAM  (Common)
> [Chorus - Will.i.am and Martin Luther King]
> 
> (I am happy...I Have a Dream) I got a Dream
> ...




Martin Luther King lived to be 39. "In 1986, Martin Luther King Day was established as a United States holiday, [along with] Jesus of Nazareth, George Washington, and Christopher Columbus"



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Martin_Luther_King,_Jr.
> Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. (January 15, 1929 – April 4, 1968) was the most famous leader of the American civil rights movement, a political activist, and a Baptist minister. In 1964, King became the youngest man to be awarded the Nobel Peace Prize (for his work as a peacemaker, promoting nonviolence and equal treatment for different races). On April 4, 1968, Dr. King was assassinated in Memphis, Tennessee. In 1977, he was posthumously awarded the Presidential Medal of Freedom by Jimmy Carter. In 1986, Martin Luther King Day was established as a United States holiday, only the fourth Federal holiday to honor an individual (the other three being in honor of Jesus of Nazareth, George Washington, and Christopher Columbus).
> 
> ...The FBI began wiretapping King in 1961, fearing that communists were trying to infiltrate the Civil Rights Movement, but when no such evidence emerged, the bureau used the incidental details caught on tape over six years in attempts to force King out of the preeminent leadership position.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PbUtL_0vAJk&mode=related&search= king's speech ( all 17 mins )
http://www.time.com/time/time100/leaders/profile/king.html time article


----------



## chops_a_must (24 December 2006)

Whiskeytown - Matrimony

well, i'm saving this dress for my wedding day 
momma wouldn't have it any other way 
she says when she married, her waist was twenty three 
i guess i'll never wear it anyway 
i don't believe i care to marry 
though i cannot explain exactly why 
it somehow seems to me that matrimony is misery 
simply a faster way to die 

i'm saving all my money for my wedding day 
you know my momma wouldn't have it any other way 
she says when she married, she didn't' have a dime 
but i guess i'll spend that money some other way 

because i don't believe i care to marry 
though i cannot explain exactly why 
it somehow seems to me that matrimony is misery 
simply a faster way to die 

well, i'm saving my best thing for my wedding day 
because my poppa wouldn't have it any other way 
he says if i lose it early, i'll have thrown my life away 
but i swear i'll use my cherry my own way 

i don't believe i care to marry 
though i cannot explain exactly why 
it somehow seems to me that matrimony is misery 
simply a faster way to die.


----------



## new girl (25 December 2006)

"Without you"
Shirley Bassey

Well I can't forget this evening And your face when you were leaving 
But I guess that's just the way the story goes....
You always smile But in your eyes the sorrow shows Yes it shows
No I can't forget tomorrow 
When I think about my sorrow I had you there, then I let you go
And now it's only fair that I should let you know What you should know
I can't live if living is without you I can't live I can't live anymore
I can't live if living is without you I can't live I can't live anymore
Well I can't forget this evening And your face when you were leaving
But I guess that's just the way the story goes....
You always smile But in your eyes the sorrow shows Yes it shows
I can't live if living is without you I can't live I can't live anymore
I can't live if living is without you I can't live I can't live anymore


----------



## new girl (25 December 2006)

"All about soul"
BILLY JOEL 

She waits for me at night,she waits for me in silence
She gives me all her tenderness and takes away my pain
And so far she hasn't run, though I swear she's had her moments
She still believes in miracles while others cry in vain
It's all about soul 
It's all about faith and a deeper devotion 
It's all about soul
'Cause under the love is a stronger emotion She's got to be strong
'Cause so many things getting out of control to drive her away 
So why does she stay?
It's all about soul
She turns to me sometimes and she asks me what I'm dreaming
And I realize I must have gone a million miles away
And I ask her how she knew to reach out for me at that moment
And she smiles because it's understood there are no words to say
It's all about soul
It's all about knowing what someone is feeling
The woman's got soul
The power of love and the power of healing 
This life isn't fair
It's gonna get dark, it's gonna get cold You've got to get tough, but that ain't enough
It's all about soul
There are people who have lost every trace of human kindness
There are many who have fallen, there are some who still survive
She comes to me at night and she tells me her desires
And she gives me all the love I need to keep my faith alive
It's all about soul
It's all about joy that comes out of sorrow
It's all about soul
Who's standing now and who's standing tomorrow 
You've got to be hard Hard as the rock in that old rock'n roll 
But that's only part, you know in your heart
It's all about soul


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZSJInKaPR0&mode=related&search= I believe in santa claus 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hc8JDMxiDVs islands in the stream, dolly parton, kenny rogers  - I always imagined the video for this would be dolly parton lying in a bath


----------



## barney (25 December 2006)

islands in the stream, dolly parton, kenny rogers  - I always imagined the video for this would be dolly parton lying in a bath [/QUOTE]


Chuckle!!


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

"Christie Lee"
BILLY JOEL

Let me tell you a story About a woman and a man Maybe you will find familiar
Maybe you won't understand The man's name I don't remember 
He was always Joe to me
But I can't forget the woman She was always Christie Lee
He was working in a night club That's where he played the saxophone
He used to fake to stock arrangements He left the customers alone
But one night before the last song About a quarter after three
He saw her standing at the coat check And made his move on Christie Lee
Christie Lee, Christie Lee Christie Lee, Christie Lee 

She was a nice piece of music She had a rhythm all her own
He blew a solo like a blind man She really dug his saxophone
She wanted more than just an encore And he could play in every key
Oh I heard the man knew "the Bird" like the bible  

You know the man could blow an educated axe
He couldn't see that Christie Lee was a woman Who didn't need another lover
All she wanted was the sax It took a while for him to notice
It took a while for him to see He was never in control here
It was always Christie Lee Christie Lee, Christie Lee Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Oh the man took a calculated gamble Yes the man had the power to perform
That's what the moral is to me The only time you hit the high note
Is when you play for Christie Lee Christie Lee, Christie Lee
Christie Lee,
Christie Lee


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

"She's got a way about her"
BILLY JOEL

She's got a way about her
I don't know what it is
But I know that I can't live without her
She's got a way of pleasin'
I don't know what it is
But there doesn't have to be a reason anywhere
She's got a smile that heals me
I don't know why it is
But I have to laugh when she reveals me
She's got a way of talkin'
I don't know why it is
But it lifts me up when we are walkin' anywhere

She comes to me when I'm feelin' down
Inspires me without a sound
She touches me and I get turned around

She's got a way of showin'
How I make her feel
And I found the strength to keep on goin'
She's got a light around her
And everywhere she goes
A million dreams of love surround her everywhere
She's got a smile that heals me
Oh I don't know why it is
But I have to laugh when she reveals me anyway


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

"She's always a woman to me"
BILLY JOEL

She can kill with a smile, she can wound with her eyes
She can ruin your faith with her casual lies
And she only reveals what she wants you to see
She hides like a child, but she's always a woman to me

She can lead you to love, she can take you or leave you
She can ask for the truth, but she'll never believe
And she'll take what you give her as long it's free
Yeah, She steals like a thief, but she's always a woman to me

Ohhh... she takes care of herself
She can wait if she wants, she's ahead of her time
Ohhh... and she never gives out
And she never gives in, she just changes her mind

And she'll promise you more than the garden of Eden
Then she'll carelessly cut you and laugh while you're bleeding
But she’ll bring out the best and the worst you can be
Blame it all on yourself 'cause she's always a woman to me

She's frequently kind and she's suddenly cruel
She can do as she pleases, she's nobody's fool
And she can't be convicted, she's earned her degree
And the most she will do is throw shadows at you,
But she's always a woman to me


----------



## Jett_Star (26 December 2006)

I don't pretend to know what you want but I offer love

Crowded House: Distant Sun


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

"The shadow of your smile" 
SHIRLEY BASSEY

One day we walked along the sand
One day in early spring 
You held a piper in your hand 
To mend it's broken wing 
Now I remember many a day 
And many a lonely mile 
The echo of a piper song 
The shadow of a smile 
The shadow of your smile 
When you are gone 
Will color all my dreams 
And light the dawn Look into my eyes, my love, and see 
All the lovely things, you are, to me 

Our wistful little star Was far too high 

A teardrop kissed your lips 

And so did I 

Now when I remember spring 
All the joy that the love can bring 
I will be remembering 

The shadow of your smile


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E0UjUtre26Q&NR  Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush - Don't Give Up

In this proud land we grew up strong, We were wanted all along
I was taught to fight, taught to win, I never thought I could fail

No fight left or so it seems, I am a man whose dreams have all deserted
Ive changed my face, Ive changed my name , But no one wants you when you lose

Dont give up , cos you have friends , 
Dont give up , Youre not beaten yet
Dont give up . I know you can make it good

Though I saw it all around , Never thought I could be affected
Thought that wed be the last to go, It is so strange the way things turn

Drove the night toward my home, The place that I was born, on the lakeside
As daylight broke, I saw the earth, The trees had burned down to the ground

Dont give up, You still have us
Dont give up, We dont need much of anything
Dont give up, cause somewhere theres a place
Where we belong

Rest your head , You worry too much
Its going to be alright , When times get rough
You can fall back on us, Dont give up
Please dont give up

got to walk out of here, I cant take anymore
Going to stand on that bridge, Keep my eyes down below
Whatever may come, And whatever may go
That rivers flowing, That rivers flowing

Moved on to another town, Tried hard to settle down
For every job, so many men, So many men no-one needs

Dont give up, cause you have friends
Dont give up, Youre not the only one
Dont give up, No reason to be ashamed
Dont give up, You still have us
Dont give up now, Were proud of who you are
Dont give up, You know its never been easy
Dont give up, cause I believe theres the a place
Theres a place where we belong


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

"(fly me to the moon) in other words"
SHIRLEY BASSEY

Poets often use many words 
To say a simple thing 
It takes thought and time and rhyme 
To make a poem sing 
With music and words I've been playing 
For you I have written a song To be sure that you know what I'm saying I'll translate as I'll go along 
Fly me to the moon 
And let me play among the stars 
Let me see what spring is like 
On Jupiter and Mars 
In other words 
Hold my hand 
In other words

Darling kiss me

Fill my heart with song 
And let me sing for ever more 
You are all I long for 
All I worship and adore 
In other words 
Please be true 
In other words 
I love you 
Fill my heart with song 
And let me sing for ever more 
You are all I long for 
All I worship and adore 
In other words 
Please be true 
In other words

I love you


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

gee whiz ng - you gonna havta post the songs too 
here are most of em i think - not necessarily by your first choice.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBzCVDdVKsE byrdie green shadow of your smile
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Sgo6O63U4i8 billy joel shes always a woman to me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YEh_t0H_NfM she’s got a way about her
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Iv9wRYAM7Mk&mode=related&search= without you, air supply
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9D0wzzr3MQ&mode=related&search= without you, Mariah Carey
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TBUi-aQ3pRE fly me to the moon - westlife
ps - i agree - great lyrics and songs all of em


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> gee ng - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k9D0wzzr3MQ&mode=related&search= without you, Mariah Carey




I like the Mariah Carey version a lot, nice  hair, I love long hair on women and men  I changed my mind i think i like the third item on the first line just as much as the first two. long hair is beautiful dont you think?


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GBzCVDdVKsE byrdie green shadow of your smile
> ps - i agree - great lyrics and songs all of em




This is my favorite but, byrdie green is a great name   and the lyrics my god!!

Our wistful little star Was far too high 
A teardrop kissed your lips 
And so did I 

ps are you a fan of shirley bassey and billey joel like me 2020? and what about long hair have you ever had long hair? (not too long i hope, dont like too long just right)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 December 2006)

lol - sure i have long hair - no option with price of a haircut  - unfortunately it doesnt help my singing voice however


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> lol - sure i have long hair - no option with price of a haircut  - unfortunately it doesnt help my singing voice however




how long if you dont mind me asking   you're a member of ASF with money to spare for the shares, surely you can afford a hair cut! ??


----------



## new girl (26 December 2006)

"Every step I take"
BILLEY JOEL

Everything I do
I'm thinking thoughts of only you, girl
Everywhere I go
Dreams of you will always follow

Every step I take, every move I make
I'm trying to spend my life without you
I turn, I run, I hide, but I know deep inside
A part of me has died, yeah, yeah

I closed my eyes and see
A picture of your face before me

Upon my lips I feel

A tender kiss, you're almost real

Every step I take, every move I make
I'm trying to spend my life without you
I turn, I run, I hide, but I know deep inside
A part of me has died, yeah, yeah


----------



## new girl (27 December 2006)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> billy joel - lesser known maybe... (ignore 'em if you're not a joel fan)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tRIeC3Es5kA  vienna




How can anyone ignore this song?? My absolute favorite, it sounds very familiar, reminds me of someone I know really well 

"Vienna" 

Slow down you crazy child
You're so ambitious for a juvenile
But then if you're so smart tell me why
Are you still so afraid?
Where's the fire, what's the hurry about?
You better cool it off before you burn it out
You got so much to do and only
So many hours in a day

But you know that when the truth is told
That you can get what you want
Or you can just get old
You're gonna kick off before you even get halfway through
When will you realize...Vienna waits for you

Slow down you're doing fine
You can't be everything you want to be
Before your time
Although it's so romantic on the borderline tonight (tonight)
Too bad but it's the life you lead
You're so ahead of yourself
That you forgot what you need
Though you can see when you're wrong
You know you can't always see when you're right(you're right)

You got your passion you got your pride
But don't you know that only fools are satisfied?
Dream on but don't imagine they'll all come true
When will you realize
Vienna waits for you

Slow down you crazy child
Take the phone off the hook and disappear for a while
It's alright you can afford to lose a day or two
When will you realize...
Vienna waits for you.

And you know that when the truth is told
That you can get what you want
Or you can just get old
You're gonna kick off before you even get halfway through
Why don't you realize...Vienna waits for you
When will you realize...Vienna waits for you

ps: the video is not bad either, thanks 2020, to be honest (and its good to be honest   ), I too apply the same method when I lose something, it works.


----------



## new girl (27 December 2006)

"On the Rollercoaster"
Leria Hawkins    

On the rollercoaster
Willing to chance the ride
Romancing the sky for a moment
Then plunge to the other side
Hearts pounding wildly
As I’m racing in the wind
Adrenaline is pumping
I don’t want it to end

On the rollercoaster
Tugging at my heart
Riding high, flying fast
My world falling apart
Wind whispers urgent kisses
In downhill twists and turns
The ride just seems too easy
Into my soul it burns

On the rollercoaster
Struggling up the hills
Always worth the effort
Always brings a thrill
Growing anticipation
What’s on the other side
Edging to the apex
Such pleasure in the ride

On the rollercoaster
Heat rushes through my veins
Feel the bump and grind
No one to complain
A spirit of jubilation 
The ride just goes to fast
Such ardent fascination
In thrills that just don’t last

On the rollercoaster
Grinding to a halt
The ride to quickly over
No one there to fault
Instant disappointment
I want to ride again
Relive the exhilaration

But I know it has to end


----------



## new girl (27 December 2006)

"Hello Goodbye"
Charmaine Simpson

Missing you -
The ache has become a permanent fixture.

Then we say hello -

Then we say goodbye -

Like a rollercoaster we climb to the highs, 
filled with anticipation and excitement, 
longing for our short moments, 
which feel as momentary as the pause -
just before the gut wrenching decent, 
to the ever present bottom of the hill.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 December 2006)

some more irish songs 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=18a9T3rqeYo dubliners, the wild rover
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Sa6hFahRXA&NR dubliners ya drunk ya drunk ya filly old fool
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Zi2_SglqLc&mode=related&search= i loved the ground she walked upon
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g0Iw5ncusfw&mode=related&search= pogues, dirty ole town
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MqI3t3KhUm8&mode=related&search= irish ways
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wEM2MdP0Tdk&mode=related&search= Sinead O'Connor - This Is A Rebel Song


----------



## new girl (30 December 2006)

"True Love Leaves No Traces"
Leonard Cohen   

As the mist leaves no scar
On the dark green hill
So my body leaves no scar
On you and never will

Through windows in the dark
The children come, the children go
Like arrows with no targets
Like shackles made of snow

True love leaves no traces
If you and I are one
It's lost in our embraces
Like stars against the sun



As a falling leaf may rest
A moment on the air
So your head upon my breast
So my hand upon your hair

And many nights endure
Without a moon or star
So we will endure
When one is gone and far



True love leaves no traces
If you and I are one
It's lost in our embraces
Like stars against the sun


----------



## new girl (31 December 2006)

"This Year's Girl"

See her picture in a thousand places
’cause she’s this year’s girl.
You think you all own little pieces
Of this year’s girl.

*Forget your fancy manners,*

*Forget your english grammar,*

Still you’re hoping that she’s well spoken
’cause she’s this year’s girl.
You want her broken with her mouth wide open
’cause she’s this year’s girl.
Never knowing it’s a real attraction,
All these promises of satisfaction,
While she’s being bored to distraction
Being this year’s girl.

A bright spark might corner the market
In this year’s girl.
You see yourself rolling on the carpet
With this year’s girl.
Those disco synthesizers,
Those daily tranquilizers,
Those body building prizes,
Those bedroom alibis,
All this, but no surprises for this year’s girl.
All this, but no surprises for this year’s girl.
All this, but no surprises for this year’s girl.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uBI3xiDzxMM&mode=related&search= I am Australian - not the Seekers though, despite the claim
(includes the state flags if you're interested)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BokM-hH-pQ0&mode=related&search= ditto by the Seekers, low sound volume

I AM AUSTRALIAN (Bruce Woodley and Dobe Newton)

I came from the dream time, from the dusty red soil plains,
I am the ancient heart - the keeper of the flame,
I stood upon the rocky shore, I watched the tall ships come,
For forty thousand years I'd been the first Australian.
We are one but we are many
And from all the lands on earth we come,
we share a dream,
And sing with one voice,
I am, you are, we are Australian.
I came upon the prison ship bound down by iron chains
I cleared the land, endured the lash and waited for the rains.
I'm a settler, I'm a farmer's wife on a dry and barren run
A convict then a free man, I became Australian.
I'm the daughter of a digger who sought the mother lode
The girl became a woman on the long and dusty road
I'm a child of the depression, I saw the good times come
I'm a bushy, I'm a battler, I am Australian.
We are one but we are many
And from all the lands on earth we come,
we share a dream,
And sing with one voice,
I am, you are, we are Australian.
I'm a teller of stories, I'm a singer of songs
I am Albert Namatjira, and I paint the ghostly gums
I am Clancy on his horse, I'm Ned Kelly on the run
I'm the one who waltzed Matilda, I am Australian.
I'm the hot wind from the desert, I'm the black soil of the plains
I'm the mountains and the valleys, I'm the drought and flooding rains
I am the rock, I am the sky, the rivers when they run
The spirit of this great land, I am Australian.
We are one but we are many
And from all the lands on earth we come,
we share a dream,
And sing with one voice,
I am, you are, we are Australian.  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cyUaA0EwQKI&mode=related&search= a few pics with a few bars of Christina Anu's "my island home"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TebeNC-_VjA&NR where the b hell are you


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cHLuog383U&mode=related&search= ashes promos
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TebeNC-_VjA&NR where the b hell are you
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTRIFZJRGsk&mode=related&search= new aussie ad
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wita8KNtM4I&mode=related&search=  chasers version


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 January 2007)

BEATLES, REFLECTIVE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vLhOiY_FJgY&mode=related&search= beatles, help
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s-Qq5dr8JLk yesterday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LLhoNBNpuOQ&NR there’s a place

There is a place
Where I can go
When I feel low
When I feel blue
And it's my mind
And there's no time when I'm alone

I think of you
And things you do
Go round my head
The things you said
Like "I love only you"

In my mind there's no sorrow
Don't you know that it's so
There'll be no sad tomorrow
Don't you know that it's so

WORLD PEACE 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f18iq21EamE&mode=related&search= imagine (chewing gum? - one casual dude)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5FfNXhNOCc&mode=related&search= ditto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DkTQU2TYgm8&mode=related&search= revolution

You say you want a revolution
Well you know, We all want to change the world
You tell me that it's evolution
Well you know, We all want to change the world
But when you talk about destruction
Don't you know that you can count me out

Don't you know it's gonna be alright, Alright, alright

You say you got a real solution
Well you know , We don't love to see the plan
You ask me for a contribution
Well you know , We're doing what we can
But if you want money for people with minds that hate
All I can tell you is brother you have to wait

Don't you know it's gonna be alright, Alright, alright, al...

You say you'll change the constitution
Well you know, We all want to change your head
You tell me it's the institution
Well you know, You better free your mind instead
But if you go carrying pictures of Chairman Mao
You ain't going to make it with anyone anyhow etc 

JOHN LEAVES GROUP and is killed (john lennon 1940 - 1980)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1SlA9S0CSO0&mode=related&search= paul, on john missing the beatles
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eZh_BqJqKns&mode=related&search=  Paul McCartney reaction to news of John Lennon Death
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UuknBhy-lN4&mode=related&search=  john , god, (presumably written when he left the group?)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddEpGGh2PJQ&mode=related&search= I call your name (ringo)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85Smw33PKJA&mode=related&search= georges tribute to john , all those years ago
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=suuU3mliNo8 in my life

TRIVIA 
(only if you’ve got nothing to do - but it shows that genius and madness are in the same ballpark)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f1ELhUa5bQY&mode=related&search= let it A, let it B
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sPPgbsv0Lko&mode=related&search= john, in his own write (a lot in common with spike milligan)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9oAXWXrVp1w&mode=related&search= rehearsal , hey jude - you get the ghist after 30 seconds 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k60R4pTgxRU&NR the song writers who knew each others minds inside out
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pZWO3_dUF6g&mode=related&search= typical movie

http://beatlesnumber9.com/ info about the beatles


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 January 2007)

not necessarily a favourite - but might as well post the bludy words, since they are hard enough to find, and no doubt some kids out there are heading off to uni this year. 
http://www.newfoundations.com/Gaudeamus.html
also
http://www.ces.uj.edu.pl/european/krakow/gaudeamus.htm
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/De_Brevitate_Vitae wikipedia

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhu9oiWoI6k&mode=related&search= (from the 2min mark) - from student prince.  

Gaudeamus igitur
Juvenes dum sumus.  Gaudeamus igitur
Juvenes dum sumus. Post jucundum juventutem
Post molestam senectutem  Nos habebit humus.

Let us rejoice therefore  While we are young.
Let us rejoice therefore  While we are young.
After a pleasant youth  After the troubles of old age
The earth will have us.  

Ubi sunt qui ante nos   In mundo fuere?
Ubi sunt qui ante nos  In mundo fuere?
Vadite ad superos  Transite in inferos
Hos si vis videre.

Where are they   Who were in the world before us?
Where are they  Who were in the world before us?
You may cross over to heaven  You may travel into hell
If you wish to see them. 

Vita nostra brevis est  Brevi finietur.
Vita nostra brevis est  Brevi finietur.
Venit mors velociter  Rapit nos atrociter
Nemini parcetur.

Our life is brief  It will be finished all too soon.
Our life is brief  It will be finished all too soon.
Death comes quickly  We are cruelly snatched away.
No one is spared.

Vivat academia!  Vivant professores!
Vivat academia!  Vivant professores!
Vivat membrum quodlibet  Vivant membra quaelibet
Semper sint in flore.

Long live the academy!  Long live the teachers!
Long live the academy!  Long live the teachers!
Long live all the male students!  Long live all the female studentes!
May they always flourish!

Vivant omnes virgines   Faciles, formosae.
Vivant omnes virgines  Faciles, formosae.
Vivant et mulieres  Tenerae amabiles
Bonae laboriosae.

Long live the virgins  Easy and beautiful!
Long live the virgins  Easy and beautiful!
Long live mature women also,  Tender and loveable
And full of good labor.  

Vivant et res publica  et qui illam regit.
Vivant et res publica  et qui illam regit.
Vivat nostra civitas,  Maecenatum caritas
Quae nos hic protegit.

Long live the state as well  And those who rule it!
Long live the state as well  And those who rule it!
Long live our city  And the charity of benefactors
Which protects us here!

Pereat tristitia,  Pereant osores.
Pereat tristitia,  Pereant osores.
Pereat diabolus,  Quivis antiburschius
Atque irrisores.  

Let sadness perish!  Let haters perish!
Let sadness perish!  Let haters perish!
Let the devil perish!  Let whoever is against our school
Who laughs at it, perish!


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2007)

here's one for the grownups:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Dht_-BQcYg Past the Point of No Return

and here's two to keep the kids amused while you adults sort out this point of no return business 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eVddTjF-CEM little white bull
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jo0sCi2x5F0 two little boys rolf harris



> POINT OF NO RETURN (PHANTOM)
> You have come here, in pursuit of your deepest urge,
> in pursuit of that wish, which till now has been silent,
> silent . . .
> ...



PS bad case of acne - be warned!
no wonder he keeps smashing lights.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yBxNwAVoUuk Bee Gees, you win again

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qie7iRlwLdQ&mode=related&search= words (1968)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VtadUsFwhhQ&mode=related&search= to love somebody (1967)

Others:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Xf_nIJBI5c&mode=related&search= how deep is your love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2HOiMeDOrs&mode=related&search= I started a joke
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LzxV4d3RIw&mode=related&search= emotion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VmV0QlRTGPM&mode=related&search= night fever
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zQifYc62LSM&mode=related&search= bee gees staying alive
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m6wSGV-ZJrM&mode=related&search= tragedy


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xCWW01N8ql4&mode=related&search= queen, I want to break free
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRavEPU_AJQ&mode=related&search= queen at live aid

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u61vw_jBAvE&mode=related&search= I want it all
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFLu6bu7LEk Barcelona
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pzANxm3_2DQ&mode=related&search= Queen - Bohemian Rhapsody

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sogKUx_q7ig we are the champions


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CYqWpgeDeNA  John Farnham - When The War Is Over - LIVE in Germany  (strange to think Hitler probably “preached” from nearby balconies - check out the size of the crowd)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sUz2OulZ-q4&mode=related&search= blowing in the wind bob Dylan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rx-4CiBmIPY&mode=related&search= tears in heaven, eric Clapton (for his boy who died)
http://www.guitaretab.com/c/clapton-eric/22312.html (guitar chords)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOEvWVZq-FA  Sting - Fields of Gold
http://www.guitaretab.com/s/sting/18431.html (guitar chords - there are thousands of others there)


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFLu6bu7LEk Barcelona




Very cool, and a great loss to the music world.

Here's another version -Russell Watson & Shaun Ryder

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6dAUSLRUYDY


----------



## wayneL (25 January 2007)

Pelagia's Song - Russell Watson

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k6Np5QKX5ig


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8c3CeAKdDPQ&mode=related&search=  Brett Lee and Asha You are the one for me
Brett m8, nothin personal but you're about as good as the average karioki at the local pub -  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=en6mMQzHTR8 kisses sweeter than wine - some real singers imho - and they play cricket about as well as brett sings


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2007)

here's some fleetwood mac - personally I give em 6/10 - not that my opinion counts.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eTCj9Sj224E Fleetwood Mac-"Dont Stop"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KE4HGlmtOcg oh well 1969
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sljWB0tm7G4 seven wonders 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l9PD7SqKEpw Little Lies by Fleetwood Mac
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZMVrw1jHSvw rhiannon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qNM6IuA87eM go your own way
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_n8DPWHLe2E gypsy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mVuhWA8EVMo dreams
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O60MdNnJZj4&mode=related&search= sara


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wad27tmHBz4&mode=related&search= Dire Straits - Money For Nothing
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0emlgzeqEGs&mode=related&search= sultans of swing (already posted but I think site/link has been closed by youtube)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZxVC0GB838 walk of life
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fcnP5CjOy1Y so far away
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V-N9RrxLDG4 water of love
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=im2SoltmZEc why worry


----------



## chansw (27 January 2007)

*Can't Take My Eyes Off You * 
by Frankie Valli

You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off you.
You'd be like Heaven to touch.
I wanna hold you so much.
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off you.

Pardon the way that I stare.
There's nothing else to compare.
The sight of you leaves me weak.
There are no words left to speak,
But if you feel like I feel,
Please let me know that it's real.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off you.

I love you, baby,
And if it's quite alright,
I need you, baby,
To warm a lonely night.
I love you, baby.
Trust in me when I say:
Oh, pretty baby,
Don't bring me down, I pray.
Oh, pretty baby, now that I found you, stay
And let me love you, baby.
Let me love you.

You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off you.
You'd be like Heaven to touch.
I wanna hold you so much.
At long last love has arrived
And I thank God I'm alive.
You're just too good to be true.
Can't take my eyes off you.

I love you, baby,
And if it's quite alright,
I need you, baby,
To warm a lonely night.
I love you, baby.
Trust in me when I say:
Oh, pretty baby,
Don't bring me down, I pray.
Oh, pretty baby, now that I found you, stay..


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 January 2007)

chansw, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WAIVNMqyC7Y frankie valli , youre just too good to be true


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 February 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_UKvpONl3No&mode=related&search= if i had a hammer - peter paul and mary

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iw4xAvm_DXE   There But For Fortune - Peter, Paul & Mary


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SvqKFutA3qY&mode=related&search= billy thorpe interview


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 March 2007)

Small fruit song by Al Stewart


Said the apple to the orange:
"Oh I wanted you to come
Close to me and kiss me to the core
Then you might know me like no other orange
Has ever done before"

I first came upon this song when I was penniless in Haight Asbury SF, and a free and happy teenager.


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 March 2007)

lol - that where you lost your cherry garpal 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoBXAUNU1HE charlie drake apparently died last year as well. - boomerang wont come back.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (1 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> lol - that where you lost your cherry garpal
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uoBXAUNU1HE charlie drake apparently died last year as well. - boomerang wont come back.




Charlie Drake was a fine guy and provided my family as a kid with many laughs. He won't come back and neither will his boomerang.

Unsure of your sentiments, if negative you are a Capable User Needing Trauma. If positive thank you, in those days cherry wasn't something one counted.

Garpal


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 March 2007)

Garpal Gumnut said:
			
		

> cherry wasn't something one counted.



yep - good time to be alive - between the advent of the pill and the onset of aids.
I had a car was a real lemon - used to put bananas in the diff - closest i can contribute to your fruit theme.


----------



## bean (1 March 2007)

This week it's I SEE RED Split endz


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 March 2007)

Right Said Fred


> Right Said Fred (Cup of Tea)
> (Myles Rudge, lyrics & Ted Dicks, music)
> 
> "Right," said Fred, "Both of us together
> ...


----------



## Out Too Soon (5 March 2007)

2020 you are an absolute classic, Thank you so very very much.
My dads name is Fred & he use to sing a few verses of that. (he was a carpenter too.0  
I sing a few verses in the shower too,  but I knew even less of the words. I've copied & pasted the whole song now, I'll have to print it out for my dad.  (& learn it for the shower)   

My favourite all time lyric/line though is 
Imagine all the people living life in peace,

Thank you forever John Lennon, the world is an emptier place without you!


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 March 2007)

OTS - m8, I've been waiting for yonks to get the actual song on youtube - but hasn't happened yet ( that I can find anyway) , so I just took the first step of getting the words at least - 
but maybe the song will be available soon as well ( and when it does, I'll have to work out a way to copy youtube, because the posts there are frequently taken off pretty quickly  
hope your dad doesnt try moving too many pianos - like this Fred anyway, lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 March 2007)

heard this one on radio today -
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t9c7wGm7bC0 peter gunn

another classic instrumental, comes with a comic strip this time (again you get the ghist after a coupla minutes):-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCZklzstK1M  pink panther (in gullible mode)


----------



## sampson (7 March 2007)

Its no secret that a conscience can sometimes be a pest
Its no secret ambition bites the nails of success
Every artist is a cannibal every poet is a thief
All kill their inspiration and sing about the grief

U2 - The Fly
(killer guitar solo too)


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOlrdNcCA5Y&mode=related&search= Il Divo - Without You
strictly ballroom ( woops - strictly boring as one of my mates might say) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yUqS1Faz-2E&mode=related&search= same song - without the dancing


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4H5n9oB0F5c il divo unbreak my heart in spanish 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SgfwgTSi2BU ditto, johnny mathis . Johnny Mathis - Unbreak My Heart - Aishwarya Rai
  Some trivia about the nice lady:-


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aishwarya_Rai
> Appeared at the Closing Ceremony of the 2006 Commonwealth Games in Melbourne, as part of a performance showcasing Indian culture, on behalf of the 2010 Commonwealth Games, to be held in New Delhi. For her three-minute dance performance, Rai was reportedly paid three crore rupees, the equivalent of about 600,000 U.S. dollars.[5]
> When the IIFA awards took place in Amsterdam, Aishwarya had a breed of tulip named after her.[6]
> In 2000, Aishwarya Rai, Miss World 1994 from India, was named the Most Beautiful Miss World of All Time [6]
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xzqTnRv8RQk&mode=related&search= The Time of our Lives (The Official Song of the 2006 FIFA World Cup Germany)  Toni Braxton & Il DIvo - The Time Of Our Lives 06/09/2006


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

spose I'd better post the words 
UNBREAK MY HEART 


> Don't leave me in all this pain
> Don't leave me out in the rain
> Come back and bring back my smile
> Come and take these tears away
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2o7bMdAyPes
They're Coming To Take Me Away!
The oldies out there might remember this one - The flip side was same song played in reverse.   
You'll be pleased to know he's singing to a dog (until Samuels twigged to that he wasn't prepared to release it - "too sick" in his own words  


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/They're_Coming_to_Take_Me_Away  "They're Coming To Take Me Away, Ha-Haaa!" is a 1966 novelty song by Napoleon XIV (aka Jerry Samuels), re-issued by Warner Bros. Records in 1973. Initially it was controversial enough to get the record banned in several markets.
> 
> The song, mostly set to a rhythm tapped out on a snare drum, deals with mental illness, seemingly brought about by the singer's lover:
> 
> ...



http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=675


> Napoleon is Jerry Samuels, a recording engineer from New York. When this became a hit, the record company sent other people to perform it at live appearances.
> Samuels: "It took me 9 months to finish it. I wrote one verse and the chorus, and immediately I realized I was writing a sick joke. So I said, 'This is no good, I'll put it away.' Three months later it was still running through my head; I pulled it out again and wrote the second verse and it was an even sicker joke. Finally about 6 months after that I decided I was going to finish it, and I was going to do something in that last verse that would throw things off a little bit, so I referred to the object - 'They're coming to take me away because of what YOU did - I referred to YOU as a dog. The dog ran away. By doing that I felt I was lightening the sickness of the joke, and I probably was and it probably did some good for me, but that was the reason I went for that afterthought."


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IWPDIGUH86w&mode=related&search= Judith Durham - It 's Hard To Leave (gotta feeling that this was written for her when she left to go overseas)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=21CxEMgkEZ8&mode=related&search=  The Seekers(Judith Durham) - An Eriskay Love Lilt

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yn3TGI5xZIc&mode=related&search= lords prayer

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x09CDJ6zg4w&mode=related&search= The Seekers - It Doesn't Matter Any More

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iypQtHxxZlI&mode=related&search= The Seekers(Judith Durham) – Yesterday

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZY4L5tTvjTY red rubber ball

and now for the alternative national anthem   (not)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zG6079cbZuI&mode=related&search=  Judith Durham - Australia Land Of Today


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2007)

oops, seems she composed "Hard to Leave" herself - apologies due, Judith.
"....
'It's Hard To Leave' which brings solace in palliative care and comfort to bereaved families and was internationally recognised in a paper at the 10th World Congress of Music Therapy in Oxford UK in July 2002; "

http://www.judithdurham.com/biography/index.html


> Enthusiastic Acclaim for First Self-Penned Album
> Through the decades, along with Judith's immense popularity and success as one of the all-time great lead singers of one of the world's most popular groups, she has always enjoyed the musical freedom of solo work culminating in the release of her recent ninth solo album 'Hold On To Your Dream'. This is a powerful and varied milestone collection showcasing her exceptional talent as a composer and lyricist of inspirational and philosophical songs and features her glorious anthem for the nation "Australia Land of Today"; her popular 50s doo-wop song "Coulda Woulda Shoulda" (the surprise bonus track on the official 'ROVE [LIVE]' CD); 'It's Hard To Leave' which brings solace in palliative care and comfort to bereaved families and was internationally recognised in a paper at the 10th World Congress of Music Therapy in Oxford UK in July 2002; and the album's title track 'Hold On To Your Dream' which has been invoked by fans in achieving previously unattainable goals.



http://www.judithdurham.com/


> It's Hard To Leave
> Words and Music by Judith Durham
> 
> In 1971 I had just said tearful goodbyes to my sister and her family and my parents in Melbourne. This song (and "When Starlight Fades") were written in the hotel bathroom during the next night, after arriving in London.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 March 2007)

http://www.judithdurham.com/
not that good a song - but sure are interesting lyrics.
I lov that concept of , "when you walk on the earth, remember that you are walking on the ashes of your ancestors"
you can listen to a few bars of this song on that website (click on "enter". then "lyrics" etc) - but it's not one of her best in the music dept  - mainly the words. (imho)


> We Must Teach Our Children
> (from "The Chief Seattle Suite" song cycle)
> Music by Judith Durham
> Words by Judith Durham, from a television script by Ted Perry based on a short speech by Chief Seattle, 1854.
> ...


----------



## imajica (13 March 2007)

Metallica- Fade to Black

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q7C90sLh5Ok

awesome


----------



## AnalysisParalysis (13 March 2007)

"Hooray, and up she rises
 Hooray, and up she rises
 Hooray, and up she rises
 Early in the morning"

"Drunken Sailor", lyrics adopted to BOQ breakout of consolidation pattern.


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2007)

English and Japanese versions of Les Mis songs   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5lj3lVF3lc0 Les Miserables - Drink With Me (TAC)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZLCEny4R35Q&mode=related&search= Les Miz Japanese: Drink with me

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CJnjcX8skXk Michael Ball sings "Empty Chairs at Empty Tables"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hX8qmPt5bFk&mode=related&search= Les Miserables: Empty Chairs At Empty Tables - Japanese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imRYKwyzXaU Ruthie Henshall -I dreamed a dream
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pScod6sfNpw&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall - I Dreamed A Dream (same lady ) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hlFHvBiv7Yg&mode=related&search= Les Miserables: I Dreamed a Dream - Japanese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M1JO4p1FElw&mode=related&search=  Les Miserables - On my own (Lea Salonga) @ Les Miserables in Concert(The 10th Anniversary Concert)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZcvOKJKkBts&mode=related&search=  Les Miserables: On My Own - Japanese

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dq6_NWyvwD4 Les Miserables on the Tony telecast (End of the day +) One Day More
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5HmO_1IxBbc&mode=related&search= Les Miserables: One Day More - Japanese


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 March 2007)

some more ruthie henshall (wowo can this lady sing or what!):-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lckAQNFHBeU&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall- All That Jazz
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kInn_Yk1nI8&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall- Vanilla Ice Cream (She Loves me) good song despite the video quality
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eol-bDzyekI&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall- As Long As He Needs Me (Celebrate Oliver!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=39o9uM1edlw&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall- Maybe This time
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jyscZQmRc6w&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall - Send In The Clowns


----------



## 2020hindsight (18 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imRYKwyzXaU Ruthie Henshall -I dreamed a dream
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pScod6sfNpw&mode=related&search= Ruthie Henshall - I Dreamed A Dream (same lady)



. This experiment proves that, while global warming may be affected by hair colour, singing is not.


----------



## wayneL (18 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> . This experiment proves that, while global warming may be affected by hair colour, singing is not.



She's good! I like the brunette version.


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

challenge :- to find this as a song on youtube or whatever 



> The Pheasant Plucking Song
> I'm not a pheasant plucker, I'm a pheasant plucker's son
> I'm only plucking pheasants 'till the pheasant plucker comes.
> 
> ...



ps Wayne - think I agree - either way, it's a shame she dies so early in the story


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zZ1wVOzYhcc Gerry and the Pacemakers YNWA
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sC2Yqp5KRNg ditto
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geHOKFyUbD8 Gerry & The Pacemakers - I'm the one
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AE1EffFAmBo Gerry and Pacemakers - How Do You Do It
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cAGd7eFBDkg Gerry & The Pacemakers - I like it


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQmbHGwMcCo&mode=related&search= Carpenters - Only yesterday
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0&mode=related&search= The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mq5pLi0huhw The Carpenters - Top Of The World

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJSKvdc7HpE&mode=related&search= Close To You: The Story of The Carpenters (2002 BBC Doc Pt3)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yrNkuQUhh3A&mode=related&search= DIXIE CHICKS - TOP OF THE WORLD


----------



## wayneL (23 March 2007)

2020hindsight said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oQmbHGwMcCo&mode=related&search= Carpenters - Only yesterday
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dPmbT5XC-q0&mode=related&search= The Carpenters - Rainy Days And Mondays
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oJSKvdc7HpE&mode=related&search= Close To You: The Story of The Carpenters (2002 BBC Doc Pt3)



Such a shame about that girl


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

wayneL said:
			
		

> Such a shame about that girl



wayne, yep defies explanation huh. so much to live for. - almost unique sound and all. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NIeAothI8GE The Carpenters - There's a kind of hush + Close to you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0PN-GlwtHwg&mode=related&search= ave maria


----------



## rub92me (23 March 2007)

This is not a love song. This is not a love song. Sex Pistols 
Have a Pheasant Plucking day ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Il_Xwf5NBKQ windmills of your mind - (ignore the video but..)
This sounds for all the world like Karen Carpenter, at least at the start ...

- but then the volume varies and increases, and you end up with Dusty Springfield


----------



## happytown (23 March 2007)

rub92me said:
			
		

> This is not a love song. This is not a love song. Sex Pistols




PIL 

happy to have not to have not

cheers


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 March 2007)

winning song of the 1988 eurovision contest - (celine dion) + nice lyrics.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yZzb_PtXEyE


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ne_Partez_Pas_Sans_Moi The song composed by Turkish composer named Atilla Şereftuğ and Swiss Composer Nella Martinetti won by 137 points, beating the United Kingdom entry "Go" performed by Scott Fitzgerald. The single sold 200,000 copies in Europe in two days and over 300,000 copies in total.A music video was released in 1988
> 
> "Ne Partez Pas Sans Moi" was also a single promoting CÃ©line Dion's 1988 album The Best Of released in Europe (June 1988). It was issued in Canada as B-side to "D’abord, C’est Quoi L’amour" single. The song appeared also on the French version of Incognito album. .





> "Ne Partez Pas Sans Moi"
> 
> Vous qui cherchez l'etoile
> Vous qui vivez un reve
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 March 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WFlWfReWEfM&mode=related&search= Donna Summer & Tina Arena - No More Tears (Enough Is Enough)


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4_2rUZWGdfI Deep Purple - Smoke on the Water (live NY 1973)


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 April 2007)

I recently conducted a poll (on a hypothetical question)
suppose you were born deaf, and you recieved a cochlear implant and you had the choice of "Waltz of the Flowers" or "Smoke or the Water", which would you choose 

Of the people we questioned
40% said yes
40 % said no
10 % didnt know
and 10% didnt want to know . 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stIN1tLsSs8

this isn't bad either,  
peter and the wolf 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AmkTyKoYqvE  Prokofiev Pierino e il lupo Peter and the wolf (A)
3rd minute when they play Peter's theme . 
full version in english (26 mins sheesh) - no video  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pNawWV5uMrw


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> "Smoke on the Water"  or "Waltz of the Flowers"





















either way , music is great ...





PS now I think of it, the iceskating bit .. is a chance to remember the skaters and judges who died under the bridge. (sad one)


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hUnyRKYLyOM&mode=related&search= The Beach Boys - "Barbara Ann" - TV Show 1965

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-4TbDWjqb_o The Beach Boys - "Help Me, Rhonda" - TV Show 1965

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QCZ_bv9aLc&mode=related&search= The Beach Boys - Don't Worry Baby

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RnyP9CnkNnQ&mode=related&search= The Beach Boys- "I Can Hear Music".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koTWI13pDeQ&mode=related&search= The Beach Boys - "I Get Around" - Live Central Park 1971

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BnG7eei9fEA&mode=related&search= The Beach Boys - Good Vibrations

etc 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qLzw8ZxT_kU&NR=1  catch a wave  (shin bone lol)


----------



## jammin (20 April 2007)

Some important lyrics from the Doors from the song Roadhouse Blues.
This simple verse is many things. It is a description of the bands life at the time, as well as being prophetic of Jims death. But most importantantly it should be  everyones credo. (espcially day traders).

Well, I woke up this morning
And I got myself a beer.
Well, I woke up this morning
And I got myself a beer.

The future's uncertain
And the end is always near


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

jammin said:


> Some important lyrics from the Doors from the song Roadhouse Blues.



jammin here ya go  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mmNAB9WekwI doors roadhouse blues
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M_yWyBjDEaU&mode=related&search= Light My Fire - The Doors
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=doors  heaps more there


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

Elvis, Prescilla and Lisa Marie:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FCKTn9ScBz4 Elvis Surrender
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V8R_y6B2vr0 Elvis Presley (its now or never) edited djf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J6xYRLXc_-U&mode=related&search= Elvis Presley - Return To Sender
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VI94AsuvUUA&mode=related&search= elvis presley - always on my mind

others :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AcjztGpOps8&mode=related&search= You Don't Have To Say You Love Me
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3eYhvxCUm-w&mode=related&search= Elvis Presley - Trouble
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xQqihv0yO3E&mode=related&search=  Elvis Presley - A Little Less Conversation - (give it a few secs to warm up )

Lisa Marie:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AlY3NG16rkU&mode=related&search= Elvis Presley and Lisa Marie (Don't cry daddy)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JjQ4SmptIyQ&mode=related&search= LISA MARIE PRESLEY "Dirty Laundry"
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KGF4rx067x0&mode=related&search= Idiot by Lisa Marie Presley  

Unlike the previus song "Dirty Laundry", which is pretty good imo, the following is posted out of interest more so than a recommendation lol


> Idiot  Lisa Marie Presley
> 
> Please remember me forever
> Believe in me as someone
> ...



Someone posted on one of those youtube sites (I have no idea if true or not,  all you elvis fans out there , I'm just the messenger OK ? lol :-


> the true love of his life was Ann Margret who wouldn't give up her acting career. I think Priscilla was the most beautiful out of the two and was the best looking girl Elvis would ever have only he lost the plot after his mum died and expected his young bride to put up with him sleeping around. Elvis was the fittest man ever to walk on the earth but he got his karma.


----------



## chops_a_must (21 April 2007)

New Drink For The Old Drunk:



> Would you try--
> could you buy, a new drink for the old drunk.
> It's no crime, to resign, misery with a bottle.
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fzC9PDuCfPE&mode=related&search= Interview with Priscilla and Lisa-Marie Presley

throw in Michael Jackson   marry in haste regret at leisure  - except of course if you get married in Vegas or Gracelands or whereever - (  might as well marry each other in Hollywood - or in this case she might as well have married Mickey Mouse in Disneyland - call it " a childhood crush"   
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pEMugpCecd0&mode=related&search= For all Michael Jackson and Lisa Marie Presley Fans


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> New Drink For The Old Drunk:



chops :-
your best choice yet lol  - give you 5 /10 
arguably irish origins -assuming you were drinking Guinness when you heard it 
- Brilliant ! 

most of your musical choices I'm left scratching my head    lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gscvIcAHoCE


----------



## chops_a_must (21 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> chops :-
> your best choice yet lol  - give you 5 /10
> arguably irish origins -assuming you were drinking Guinness when you heard it
> - Brilliant !
> ...



Lol. You actually liked something I posted?

I don't like the version of the song that's on youtube, he's done it again and it is much much better.

But he has some great stuff. I wish I had his voice... or could play an instrument like he does:

http://youtube.com/watch?v=duUmsDQZdZU
http://youtube.com/watch?v=aX3fNNFq5sc
http://youtube.com/watch?v=oPY6Dai37CU

Interesting bit of trivia, Eric Bachmann (crooked fingers), launched the career of Ben Folds with another project he had. Who now lives in Adelaide.


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Interesting bit of trivia, Eric Bachmann (crooked fingers), launched the career of Ben Folds with another project he had. Who now lives in Adelaide.



Lol, mate I find that rivetting!!
And did you know that Neil Armstrong launched the career of Freddy the space-going Chimp.  And he now lives with Flossy in a cage in Tauranga Zoo !!?  lol

Then there was the Italian who was told to bring in a specimen, ... and he rang back and explained that Neil Armstrong was busy for at least a month


----------



## chops_a_must (21 April 2007)

Aww, what's wrong 20/20?


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Aww, what's wrong 20/20?



apologies if I was rude 
I have the same problem with JJJ - and almost everything the kids ask me to listen to  lol  - Wolfmother , etc etc - they all went to "Dreaming Californication" the other day sheesh (red hot chilli thingos) 
I'd prefer the Mummas and the Papas lol

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fYWCvLVLM08  California Dreaming
gee I love the way they come up out of the bathtubs lol

PS and I say that knowing you'll be suitably bored by the simple 4;4 whatever it is beat  
You have to understand that go-go girls had only just been invented in the 60's lol

or this ... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UVSJt5r5n6U&mode=related&search= Marianne Faithfull as tears go bye - lol - dont think she moves through the entire song - saves a fortune on the video costs   (sometimes I sit and watch. and sometimes I just sits )


----------



## chops_a_must (21 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> apologies if I was rude
> I have the same problem with JJJ - and almost everything the kids ask me to listen to  lol  - Wolfmother , etc etc - they all went to "Dreaming Californication" the other day sheesh (red hot chilli thingos)
> I'd prefer the Mummas and the Papas lol
> 
> ...



Don't worry, I hate Motherwolf and Chilly Willy as well.

The stuff I've posted, I thought was universal, that's why I posted it.

Anyway, here are some we can enjoy together lol:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LVqpbj9B1Dw

And talk about chops a must:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=4MEJkIVDR-c

And I really like The Turtles FWIW:
http://youtube.com/watch?v=CsFR2nr1S80


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 April 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Don't worry, I hate Motherwolf and Chilly Willy as well. The stuff I've posted, I thought was universal, that's why I posted it.



 You're dead right , infinitely better than RHC Peppers - gr8 stuff m8  - I'll make a point of listening to the others as well. thanks, and sorry for the quik and incorrect assessment 

PS since you're out there with Ghandi on the "political compass", does that mean you like Bollywood as well ? lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmWMcf-K4fE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oohMgS7Du-w&mode=related&search= kongs song
http://youtube.com/watch?v=A9awjt8sfBM&mode=related&search= go go go joseph


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 April 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=KL4vZUHQbZQ John Lennon - Nobody Told Me 

(strange days indeed )


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MfzDzF2uG88&mode=related&search= Fantaisie Impromptu By Chopin

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EvxS_bJ0yOU&mode=related&search= Yundi Li plays Chopin Nocturne Op. 9 No. 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S6yuR8efotI&mode=related&search= Bach - Cello Suite No.1 i-Prelude

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gsavk0FX3Ro&mode=related&search=  Video of a Song Composed Entirely of 37 Cello Parts

(not lyrics, but still the most appropriate thread I could think of 
just a bit of classical piana and cello stuff)

You notice that the cellist is working on a thick timber floor - I understand they like to dig the spike end into the floor for better "resonance" etc .

(most peculiar mumma )


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 April 2007)

Beijing preparations :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ptIVOPYifRg&mode=related&search= Yundi Li - Nike Commerical 李云迪奈克广告   

Sheesh this bloke can tickle those ivories ...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0bkFFsrjF6A Vintage Chopin: Grand Waltz Brilliant, David Edward Smith

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DAZ8KNsZSCg Vintage Bach Well-Tempered Clavier, Book I, Prelude 1 in C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yQMYtUB2Y_k&mode=related&search= Jerry Lee Lewis-Great Balls of Fire

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m8l5MgkD9zM&mode=related&search= Winifred Atwell - Britannia Rag


----------



## purple (25 April 2007)

Phil Collins’ Against All Odds

So take a look at me now
There’s just an empty space
You coming back to me
Is against all odds
And that’s the chance I have to take…

those lines were hauntingly great...way back in the 80s!!

Funny how this one is somewhat relevant to our punts on the ASX…


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

purple said:


> Phil Collins’ Against All Odds
> relevant to our punts on the ASX…?



lol - could be right mate
only when we're going through a purple patch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A Phil Collins "Against All Odds" (live) Live Aid 1985


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

purple said:


> Phil Collins’ Against All Odds
> relevant to our punts on the ASX…?



lol - could be right mate
only when we're going through a purple patch 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A Phil Collins "Against All Odds" (live) Live Aid 1985

Here's another - probably what we all aspire to , lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tc8CoWcw8Tw&mode=related&search= sting and dire straits live aid 1985 money for nothing part 1

(One thing about these Live Aid concerts - everyone is usually having a good time) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ruzwBbV2xwc&mode=related&search= sultans of swing

checkitout guitar george
now he knows all those fancy chords 
	

		
			
		

		
	












> You get a shiver in the dark
> It's raining in the park but meantime
> South of the river you stop and you hold everything
> A band is blowing Dixie double four time
> ...


----------



## purple (25 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> lol - could be right mate
> only when we're going through a purple patch
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-OiV_5kEt6A Phil Collins "Against All Odds" (live) Live Aid 1985




argh. sorry i can't watch that youtube of Phil...

i'm in the Middle East and they block all Skype, Youtube etc that might bring in pr0n!!

(Skype is also blocked so that the line providers here don't have much competition)

Thanks anyway..


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

purple said:


> argh. sorry i can't watch that youtube of Phil...
> 
> i'm in the Middle East and they block all Skype, Youtube etc that might bring in pr0n!!



 so did you get a beer for anzac day ?

BTW here's a great video to go with dire straits "Brothers in Arms" 
(Sorry , lol I'm not intentionally trying to make you jealous and/or homesick (assuming you're an aussie)- and that goes for the beer as well as youtube - maybe you can enjoy the words, lol) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cwCp57lQfj4 Highlander: They Were Brothers in Arms


> These mist covered mountains
> Are a home now for me
> But my home is the lowlands
> And always will be
> ...


----------



## purple (25 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> so did you get a beer for anzac day ?




beer?? whoa!! a surefire way to jail...!!

though it's sold in selected shops, i still don't fancy running into the police while clutching 2 six packs...:whip


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 April 2007)

purple said:


> beer?? whoa!! a surefire way to jail...!!



we'll be thinking of you then mate lol  (burp)  :bier: 
PS you're is lemonade btw lol.


----------



## vishalt (25 April 2007)

*I wanna break every clock, the hands of time can never move again. 
We could stay in this moment... for the rest of our lives. 
Is it over now, hey? Is it over now? 

I wanna be your last first kiss that you'll ever have. *

Some of the lyrics from my favorite song, considering im in a breakup situation at the moment . 

Inevitable b Anberlin.


----------



## purple (25 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> we'll be thinking of you then mate lol  (burp)  :bier:
> PS you're is lemonade btw lol.




sigh...oh well...thanks for the thought. now where's that newspaper clipping of home-brewing of beer that i had?...

hey...cheer up Vishalt...it's not the end of the world....is it a full-on break up or is there a chance at reuniting? hey don't listen to sad songs...they make you sadder..


----------



## jammin (26 April 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> jammin here ya go



Thanks for that 2020.


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 April 2007)

jammin ybw
you're welcome 
have a good one


----------



## resourceboom (27 April 2007)

chop suey by system of a down is a great song with great lyrics!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

resourceboom said:


> chop suey by system of a down is a great song with great lyrics!!



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GDdijLKpuCE System of a Down - Chop Suey (Rock IM Park 2002)
   lol - to each his own m8. sure is different 
ps if you want the lyrics, just go to google and try "chop suey lyrics"  etc



> Wake up,
> Grab a brush and put a little (makeup),
> Grab a brush and put a little,
> Hide the scars to fade away the (shakeup)
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHqoSuu_0sU
This is creepy !!
Elvis (singing in 1968) on stage with Celine Dion in 2007  


> On April 25th 2007, Television history was made when Celine Dion brought back and sang with the dead. Her and Elvis Presley Duet the song If I Can Dream. Elvis is digitally placed onto the stage, shadow and all, to make this a stunningly spectacular show.



Lol - I've heard it said ( maybe in jest who knows lol) that Elvis was so much earlier to manage after he died  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dHyTwNo_O5c&mode=related&search=


> The Secret of How Elvis Appeared on American Idol
> This clip from Good Morning America covers the secret of using the the technique of rotoscoping, cutting out Elvis in each frame of a movie clip allowing Elvis Presley to sing a duet with Celine Dion on American Idol. Wow! AI went far from the green screen




I mean, if the Cubans catch up with this technology - then Castro will still be appearing on TV in 2050! - probably looking younger and all


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

Here's a few more Elvis oldies:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iGvkJEKCrhg  Elvis Presley ( walk a mile in my shoes ) edited djf
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uYB62eDJJfg  Elvis Presley - You Gave Me A Mountain
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6_rEmTHr-8I Elvis Presley - Little Egypt
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVcqc7KrvKM Mary in the morning - Elvis Presley
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VbgdSkdaayg&mode=related&search= Elvis Presley - Bossa Nova Baby


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lA0NYM3kn_U&NR=1 The Big Bopper - Chantilly Lace

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pribHw93OPc&mode=related&search= Buddy Holly - That ll Be the Day
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JHPP8hThkUE&mode=related&search= Buddy Holly- Everyday
etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 April 2007)

Gee this girl is good (imo )! Katie Melua   - also some pogues - what a strange combination lol
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5DCacIEbAlM&mode=related&search=


> Katie Melua - The Closest Thing to Crazy
> How can I think I'm standing strong,
> Yet feel the air beneath my feet?
> How can happiness feel so wrong?
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftZAZWLrWKo&mode=related&search=


> Katie Melua - I Cried for you
> You're beautiful so silently
> It lies beneath a shade of blue
> It struck me so violently
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ig3EjNlKP5M&mode=related&search= Katie 







> Melua and The Pogues: Fairytale of New York
> It was Christmas Eve babe
> In the drunk tank
> An old man said to me, won't see another one
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tM0stWJgcek&mode=related&search= Christy Moore & Shane McGowan - Dirty Old Town


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SfxhVFT9b8E Luciano Pavarotti - Una furtiva Lagrima  
well the audience sure liked it , about 10 minutes of applause .  (also on #174 but not with Luciano) 


> UNA FURTIVA LAGRIMA Lyrics
> (L'elisir d'amore)(One tear that falls so furtively)
> 
> Una furtiva lagrima
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VqgiYSltGJk&mode=related&search=  Luciano Pavarotti - Vesti la giubba  (also on #176)



> VESTI LA GIUBBA Lyrics
> (pagliacci)(on with the show)
> 
> Recitar!...mentre preso dal delirio
> ...



and again :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=13OB9Xaotl8&mode=related&search= I Pagliacci - Recitar!... Vesti la giubba - Mario del Monaco


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 May 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Anyway, here are some we can enjoy together lol:
> http://youtube.com/watch?v=LVqpbj9B1Dw



hey chops - check this one out 
http://youtube.com/watch?v=LQPEsa5e7K0&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SI1Dmes4pi4&mode=related&search= louis armstrong & danny kaye - the five pennies
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GyiTo0Ro7Qw Slagharen Dixieland Band - Five Foot Two, Eyes Of Blue 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=blw2IoY1FEY&mode=related&search= Alexander's Ragtime Band - Muskrat Ramble - 1995


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PVZiWTmKNc0&mode=related&search= Mark Schultz-Walking Her Home

I first heard this today on the radio - it's a great song about a lifetime love affair   - you have to get to the end to get the picture.  Gee but I instantly loved this song .  Forget the Elvis Presley stuff, this is great!   

"But when they checked her room that night, He was laying by her side
Oh he was walking her home , And holding her hand..."


> Mark Schultz - Walking Her Home
> 
> Looking back, He sees it all
> It was her first date the night he came to call
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hF_CYnbUgE4&mode=related&search= LeAnn Rimes - Crazy (Live 1999)
could be Patsy Cline


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NMdnB0_EegA Sir Harry Secombe - "Vienna, City of my Dreams."
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nebe1zuEtbc&mode=related&search= The Ying Tong Song - The Goons

lol - idiots 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Mo7wuTxze0&mode=related&search= The Last Goon Show Of All -1972-part1 (of 5)


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFv5h8C2Qxo cliff richard - the day I met marie
nothing to do with lyrics - but an interview of sorts with Cliff Richard :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hfTTMoGxvk4&mode=related&search= on the F word, and "crap" wine


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2gpk6grSc5Q&mode=related&search= easily fall in love with you Cliff Richard


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7MX60CAaDbQ&mode=related&search= EDDI READER - "Auld Lang Syne" (at Scottish Parliament)  
at opening ceremony of the new Scottish Parliament building in Edinburgh, Oct. 2004

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z64teeHODjM A Man's a Man for a' That (also sung at opening at Scottish Parliament) 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_Man's_A_Man_for_A'_That The Scots song "Is There For Honest Poverty", by Robert Burns, is more commonly known as "A Man's A Man For A' That", and famous for its expression of egalitarian ideas of society, which may be seen as anticipating the ideas of liberalism that arose in the 18th century, and those of socialism which arose in the 19th century.
> 
> The song was sung at the opening of the Scottish Parliament, and is sometimes associated with ideas of Scottish independence although the song is concerned with what makes a man "honest" rather than with Scotland and its self-government, neither of which are mentioned. It is also known in translations into other European languages, for example the German "Trotz Alledem Und Alledem".
> 
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3n9hbYwZZqk&mode=related&search= bagpipes


----------



## Pommiegranite (19 May 2007)

Bob Marley/Haile Selassie - War 

Deeply profound: 

_*Until the philosophy which hold one race
Superior and another inferior
Is finally and permanently discredited and abandoned
Everywhere is war, me say war

That until there are no longer first class
And second class citizens of any nation
Until the colour of a man's skin
Is of no more significance than the colour of his eyes
Me say war

That until the basic human rights are equally
Guaranteed to all, without regard to race
Dis a war

That until that day
The dream of lasting peace, world citizenship
Rule of international morality
Will remain in but a fleeting illusion
To be persued, but never attained
Now everywhere is war, war

And until the ignoble and unhappy regimes
that hold our brothers in Angola, in Mozambique,
South Africa sub-human bondage
Have been toppled, utterly destroyed
Well, everywhere is war, me say war

War in the east, war in the west
War up north, war down south
War, war, rumours of war

And until that day, the African continent
Will not know peace, we Africans will fight
We find it necessary and we know we shall win
As we are confident in the victory

Of good over evil, good over evil, good over evil
Good over evil, good over evil, good over evil*_


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 May 2007)

pommie g, I agree , profound 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owa_CFBAWpw&mode=related&search=  Sinead O'Connor - War
As I posted elsewhere, she finishes with a strangely aggressive gesture


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Owa_CFBAWpw&mode=related&search=  Sinead O'Connor - War  As I posted elsewhere, she finishes with a strangely aggressive gesture



Ahh - at last an explanation  You have to understand she was victim of child abuse - and heard about a case where the Vatican covered up for Irish priests ...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Is8bUujGvLg&mode=related&search=  Sinead O'Connor on pope incident, bob dylan concert and ****
This youtube explains her motives 

"At the end, she rips up a picture of the last Pope..."
"To this day, NBC will not repeat this ...."
She even changes the word "(war) against racism" to "(war) against child abuse"
"the anger was palpable 2 weeks later - greeted by a thundering mixture of cheers and jeers " 

"when interviewed on it she explains 
I made myself a promise when I was a child that,  if God got me out of the hell I was living in, then  I would work for him "

... A seriously brave and provocative statement she made


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CIovQYV694k sinead - you do something to me..
Sinead O'Connor recorded this song for the AIDS benefit album Red Hot + Blue

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dA_lmSTqet0&mode=related&search=
Peter Gabriel & Sinead O'Connor - Blood Of Eden


> I caught sight of my reflection, I caught it in the window
> I saw the darkness in my heart, I saw the signs of my undoing
> They had been there from the start, And the darkness still has work to do
> The knotted chords untying, Theyre heated and theyre holy
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAo_CgwdkPY  sinead singing "make me a channel of your peace " - fantastic rendition - you may recognise it as the hymn sung at the Gallipoli Dawn Service this year (by the yound lady with the Naval connections  / navel connections whatever )

as I posted previously :-
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=150171&highlight=channel#post150171


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4hUhtLYhlhE burt bacharach "alfie".

Burt says this is Hal David's best ever 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ht25gK5TcUI&mode=related&search= Dionne & Burt - Three-Hit Medley


> What's it all about, Alfie?
> Is it just for the moment we live?
> What's it all about when you sort it out, Alfie?
> Are we meant to take more than we give
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vZT2JwyjgjA&mode=related&search= That's What Friends Are For - Dionne Warwick & Friends
Bacharach's "that's what friends are for"


> And I never thought I'd feel this way
> And as far as I'm concerned
> I'm glad I got the chance to say
> That I do believe I love you
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (21 May 2007)

Well (lol) 2020 through your postings you I have had a look at began to look at some ( you tube belly) vids and these Bachman Turner Overdrive songs (again while driving in the n.w.q outback as kids) stick in my mind.Rok N Rol.:guitar: When pleyin an electric guitar pumped up the adrenalin.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x8gnPEj7Wx8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7sqfglIbFA


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 May 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> .. while driving in the n.w.q outback as kids... When plAyin an electric guitar pumped up the adrenalin.



ww, speaking of guitar (as in electric) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sftjH72Kt00&mode=related&search= smoke on the water , deep purple

and one for the guitarists :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFsOhHOCH6Y&mode=related&search= POWER CHORDS  GUITAR LESSON Smoke On The Water Deep Purple Power Chords

Here's one for the cosmopolites - this one is also about chords - beautiful chords 
- they're called "vocal chords" - (power chords if you like) - and plenty of em  
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WmxT21uFRwM&mode=related&search= we are the world


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 May 2007)

ww - since you introduce the topic of western qld http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2SlR3I1grmg Drovers Dream 



> One night when drovin' sheep, my companions lay asleep
> There was no star to luminate the sky
> I was dreamin' I suppose, for my eyes were partly closed
> When a very strange procession passed me by
> ...


----------



## aaronphetamine (22 May 2007)

I think this is some excellent early rap by the grand master flash - white lines


Ticket to ride
White Line Highway
Tell all your friends they can go my way
Pay your toll
Sell your soul
Pound for pound cost more than gold
The longer you stay,
The more you pay
My white lines go a long way
Either through your nose or in your vain
With nothing to gain except killin' your brain.

A very appropriate song at the height of the cocaine era in the USA.

This song is a classic now in the halls of pioneering rap artists and defining songs.


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 May 2007)

My brother is gonna kill me for this, he hates my favourite band 

Cry Freedom- Dave Matthews Band (not the official filmclip, but a fan montage using the album music- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4cYa8u25Ax8 )

How can I turn away 
Brother/Sister go dancing 
through my head 
Human as to human 
The future is no place 
To place your better days 
Cry freedom, cry 
From a crowd 10,000 wide 
Hope laid upon hope 
That this crowd will not subside 
Let this flag burn to dust 
And a new a fair design be raised 
While we wait head in hands, 
hands in prayer 
And fall into a dreamless sleep again 
And we wave our hands 

Hands and feet are all alike 
But gold between divide us 
Hands and feet are all alike 
But fear between divide us 
All slip away 

There was a window and by it stood 
A mirror in which 
he could see himself 
He thought of something 
Something he had never had but 
hoped would come along 
Cry freedom, cry 
From deep inside 
Where we are all confined 
While we wave hands in fire 
Wave our hands 

Hands and feet are all alike 
But gold between divide us 
Hands and feet are all alike 
But fear between divide us, 
Slip away 
In this room stood a little child 
And in this room this little child 
she would remain 
Until someone might decide 
To dance this little child 
across this hall 
Into a cold, dark, space 
Where she might never trace her 
way across this crooked mile 
Across this crooked page 
Cry freedom, cry 
From deep inside where 
we are all confined 
Till we wave our hands 

How can I turn away 
Brother/Sister go dancing 
through my head 
Human as to human 
The future is no place 
To place your better days 

Hands and feet are all alike 
But gold between divide us 
Hands and feet are all alike 
But fear between divide us 
Hands and feet are all alike 
Hear what I say 
Hear what I say 
Oh, so be it 

How can I turn away Brother/Sister go dancing through my head Human as to human The future is no place To place your better days 

That song is about a South African freedom fighter, who's name escapes me at the moment. Dave Matthews grew up in South Africa, so this stuff is close to his heart.

Seek Up- Dave Matthews Band (Live version in 2 parts- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F55-bFepmvY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pJjGhbpz4uY&mode=related&search=)

Sometimes I feel like I'm falling 
Fall back again, fall back again, 
Fall back again, fall back again 
Oh, life it seems a struggle between 
What we think what we see 
I'm not going to change my ways 
Just to please you or appease you 
Inside a crowd, five billion proud 
Willing to punch it out 
Right, wrong, weak, strong 
Ashes to ashes all fall down 
Look around about this round 
About this merry-go-round around 
If at all God's gaze upon us fall 
His mischievous grin, look at him 

Forget about the reasons and 
The treasons we are seeking 
Forget about the notion that 
Our emotions can be swept away 
Forget about being guilty, 
We are innocent instead 
For soon we will all find our lives swept away 

Sit awhile with TV's hungry child 
Big belly swelled 
Oh, for a price of a coke or a smoke 
Keep alive those hungy eyes 
Take a look at me, what you see in me, 
Mirror look at me 
Face it all, face it all again 

Forget about the reasons and 
The treasons we are seeking 
Forget about the notion that your emotions can be 
Wept away, kept at bay 
Forget about being guilty, i am innocent instead 
For soon we will all find our lives swept away 

You seek up an emotion 
And our cup is overflowing 
You seek up an emotion, 
Sometimes your well is dry 
You seek up a big monster 
For him to fight your wars for you 
But when he finds his way to you, the devil's not 
Going--ha, ha 

Say, say 

Look at me in my fancy car 
And my bank account 
Oh, how I wish I could take it all down 
Into my grave, I'd save 
Take a look again, take a look again, 
Take a look again 
Everyday things change,...stay the same 

Forget about the reasons and 
The treasons we are seeking 
Forget about the notion that 
Your emotions can be swept away 
Intentions are not wicked, 
Don't be tricked into thinking so 
Soon we will all find our lives swept away 

You seek up an emotion 
And our cup is overflowing 
You seek up an emotion, 
Sometimes your well is dry 
You seek up a big monster 
For him to fight your wars for you 
But when he finds his way to you, 
The devil's not going--ha, ha 
Fall back again, fall back again, fall back again...


----------



## Sprinter79 (22 May 2007)

The Dreaming Tree- Dave Matthews Band (Live version- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W2KKa5O6JMY

Standing here 
The old man said to me 
"Long before these crowded streets 
Here stood my dreaming tree" 
Below it he would sit 
For hours at a time 
Now progress takes away 
What forever took to find 
Now he's falling hard 
He feels the falling dark 
How he longs to be 
Beneath his dreaming tree 
Conquered fear to climb 
A moment froze in time 
When the girl who first he kissed 
Promised him she'd be his 
Remembered mother's words 
There beneath the tree 
"No matter what the world 
You'll always be my baby" 
Mommy come quick 
The dreaming tree has died 
The air is growing thick 
A fear he cannot hide 
The dreaming tree has died 
Oh have you no pity 
This thing I do 
I do not deny it 
All through this smile 
As crooked as danger 
I do not deny 
I know in my mind 
I would leave you now 
If I had the strength to 
I would leave you up 
To your own devices 
Will you not talk 
Can you take pity 
I don't ask much 
But won't you speak 
Please 
From the start 
She knew she had it made 
Easy up 'til then 
For sure she'd make the grade 
Adorers came in hordes 
To lay down in her wake 
She gave it all she had 
But treasures slowly fade 
Now she's falling hard 
She feels the fall of dark 
How did this fall apart 
She drinks to fill it up 
A smile of sweetest flowers 
Wilted so and soured 
Black tears stain the cheeks 
That once were so admired 
She thinks when she was small 
There on her father's knee 
How he had promised her 
"You'll always be my baby" 
"Daddy come quick 
The dreaming tree has died 
I can't find my way home 
There is no place to hide 
The dreaming tree has died" 
Oh if I had the strength... 
Take me back 
Save me please 

Don't Drink The Water- Dave Matthews Band (Live version- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=H0UQKn6bHFw)

Come out come out 
No use in hiding 
Come now come now 
Can you not see? 
There's no place here 
What were you expecting 
Not room for both 
Just room for me 
So you will lay your arms down 
Yes I will call this home 

Away away 
You have been banished 
Your land is gone 
And given me 
And here I will spread my wings 
Yes I will call this home 
What's this you say 
You feel a right to remain 
Then stay and I will bury you 
What's that you say 
Your father's spirit still lives in this place 
I will silence you 

Here's the hitch 
Your horse is leaving 
Don't miss your boat 
It's leaving now 
And as you go I will spread my wings 
Yes I will call this home 
I have no time to justify to you 
Fool you're blind, move aside for me 
All I can say to you my new neighbor 
Is you must move on or I will bury you 

Now as I rest my feet by this fire 
Those hands once warmed here 
I have retired them 
I can breathe my own air 
I can sleep more soundly 
Upon these poor souls 
I'll build heaven and call it home 
'Cause you're all dead now 
I live with my justice 
I live with my greedy need 
I live with no mercy 
I live with my frenzied feeding 
I live with my hatred 
I live with my jealousy 
I live with the notion 
That I don't need anyone but me 
Don't drink the water 
There's blood in the water 

Obviously, that one's about land rights

Pig- Dave Matthews Band (http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESLHZvS0NkY&mode=related&search=)

Isn't it strange 
How we move our lives for another day 
Like skipping a beat 
What if a great wave should 
wash us all away 
Just thinking out loud 
Don't mean to dwell on this dying thing 
But looking at blood 
It's alive right now 
Deep and sweet within 
Pouring through our veins 
Intoxicate moving wine to tears 
Drinking it deep 
Then an evening spent dancing 
It's you and me 
This love will open our world 
From the dark side we can see a glow of something bright 
There's much more than we see here 
Don't burn the day away 

Is this not enough 
This blessed sip of life 
Is it not enough 
Staring down at the ground 
Oh then complain and pray 
more from above 
Greedy little pig 
Stop just watch your world trickle away 
Oh it's your problem now 
It'll all be dead and gone in 
a few short years 
Just love will open our eyes 
Just love will put the hope in our minds 
Much more than we could ever know 
Don't burn the day away 

Come sister 
my brother 
Shake up your bones shake up your feet 
I'm saying open up 
And let the rain come pouring in 
Wash out this tired notion 
That the best is yet to come 
But while you're dancing on the ground 
Don't think of when you're gone 
Love! love!? what more is there? 
We need the light of love in here 
Don't beat your head 
Dry your eyes 
Let the love in there 
There are bad times 
But that's ok 
Just look for love in it 
Don't burn the day away 

Look 
Here are we 
On this starry night staring into space 
And I must say 
I feel as small as dust 
Lying down here 
What point could there be troubling 
Head down wondering what will 
become of me 
Why concern we cannot see 
But no reason to abandon it 
Time is short but that's all right 
Maybe I'll go in the middle of the night 
Take your hands from your eyes, my love 
Everything must end some time 
Don't burn the day away 

Come sister 
My brother 
Shake up your bones shake up your feet 
I'm saying open up 
And let the rain come flooding in 
Wash out this tired notion 
That the best is yet to come 
But while you're dancing on the ground 
Don't think of when you're gone 
Love! love!? what more is there? 
We need the light of love in here 
Don't beat your head 
Dry your eyes 
Let the love in there 
There are bad times 
But that's ok 
Just look for love in it 

Everyday- Dave Matthews Band (official video- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aMBgSfQI49E
solo live version- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=snNzvatXNO8)

Pick me up from the bottom 
Up to the top love everyday 
Pay no mind to taunts or advances 
I take my chances on everyday 

Left to right 
Up and down love 
I push up love love everyday 
Jump in the mud 
Get your hands dirty with 
Love it up everyday 

All you need is 
All you want is 
All you need is love 
All you need is 
What you want is 
All you need is love 
Everyday 
Everyday 

Pick me up love from the bottom 
Up onto the top love everyday 
Pay no mind to taunts or advances 
IÃ¯ ¿ ½m gonna take my chances everyday 

Left to right 
Up and up and inside out right 
Good love fight for everyday 
Jump in the mud mud 
Get my hands filthy love 
Give it up love 
Everyday 

All you need is 
All you want is 
All you need is love 
All you need is 
What you want is 
All you need is love 
Everyday 
Everyday 

What youÃ¯ ¿ ½ve got 
Lay it down on me 
What youÃ¯ ¿ ½ve got 
Lay it down on me 

All you need is 
All you want is 
All you need is love 
All you need is 
What you want is 
All you need is love 

Everyday 
Everyday 
Everyday 

Lift me up love up from the bottom 
Up onto the top love everyday 
Pick me up love 
Lift me up love 
To the top love 
Everyday 

Up from the bottom everyday 
Up onto the top everyday 
Pick me up love 
Lift me up love 
Pick me up love 
Everyday 

This song is fantastic live


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1OL-GIBRzGc PPM San Francisco bay blues


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Out of Uniform, 7th Feb 
(dont know the writer and dont really care  )  

Well you want
to be in the gang
and you've got
got to join the team
to be on the team
you must play to win
you play to win
you may not make it home
up the hill, down again
you're the one
every body wears a badge
uniform
we've got plans for you
a brand new game
we call it "mass control"
when you grow up
it's not so obvious
dirt on your face
holding your broken toys
up the hill, down again
you're the one
everybody wears a badge
uniform


ps: from memory In WWII, if you were out of uniform you were in big trouble - in uniform entitled you to fair rules!!!


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Virtue
(ditto the writer  )   

virtue is relative at best
there's nothing worse than a sunset
when you're driving due west 
and i'm afraid that my love
is gonna come up short

now i'm cruising through a chromakey blue sky
and i know that in an hour or three
the sun is gonna be in my eyes
and i know that sometimes all i can see
is how i feel
like the whole world is on the other side
of a dirty windshield
and i'm tryin to see through the glare
yes i'm struggling just to see what's there

the one person who really knows me best
says i'm like a cat
yeah the kind of cat that you just can't pick up
and throw into your lap
no, the kind that doesn't mind being held
only when its her idea
yeah, the kind that feels what she decides to feel
when she is good and ready to feel it


but in the window you sometimes appear
and your music is faint in my ears 


ps:  BUT of course we will continue to sell the case that we are the upholders of all virtues like freedom, truth, justice, *honesty*, *respect*, treating a woman like a lady, superman, spiderman, batman, and the American way or whatever


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO3VjNfVlGM dont cry out loud.
gr8 song, , and they've selected a great video  - ends ok anyway, bit of a laugh lol.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXOK1nfPC_4&mode=related&search= ditto, (American Idol, diana degarmo dont cry out loud)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkjJ_t9vvEU&mode=related&search= Regine Velasquez - What Kind of Fool Am I
 (talk about a dramatic version, lol, but damned good)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5Dwbv9XZ-48&NR=1 lol , a pisstake


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Straw Hat And Old Dirty Hank


I tend the wheat field that makes your bread
I bind the sweet veal, pluck the hens that make your bed
Mother Nature & Mother Earth
Are two of three women who dictate what I'm worth
I'm the farmer
I work in the fields all day
Don't mean to alarm her
But I know it was meant to be this way
You cried a tear, I wiped it dry
I put you up upon a pesestal so high
If you shoule waver, if you should sway
I'd catch you, spread my tiny wings and fly away
You signed your picture with and O and X
I bet you don't write "love" each time you sign your cheques
I am the farmer
I work in the fields all day
Don't mean to alarm her
But I know it was meant to be this way
All of this corn I grow I grow it all for you
I took a hatchet to the radio I did it all for you
You could have written back
You could have said "thank you"
I guess you've got better things,
Better things to do
You say you love me, is that the truth?
Although they've heard the songs, my friends want living proof
I know your address, I ring the bell
I bring you flowers and a .22 with shells
I'm the farmer
I work in the fields all day
Never wanted to harmer
But I know it was meant to be this


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

An Old Pair of Shoes


Verse 1:
I’ve walked a million miles across this floor
But I never have quite made it to the door
I never thought the time would come
I’d ever see this day
When you could make me feel so thrown away

Chorus:
I’m feeling like an old pair of shoes
All worn out from walking through these blues
There’s a hole in my soul
And I’m really feeling used
I’m just like an old pair of shoes

Verse 2:
You’ve always been my one and only, love
It ain’t no easy thing to give you up
Looking back I’m feeling like
There’s nothing left to lose
This time I may just walk out on you cause

Repeat chorus:
Tagg:
There’s a hole in my soul
And I’m really feeling used
I’m just like an old pair of shoes


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

All Things Dull And Ugly


All things dull and ugly,
All creatures short and squat,
All things rude and nasty,
The Lord God made the lot.
Each little snake that poisons,
Each little wasp that stings,
He made their brutish venom,
He made their horrid wings.
All things sick and cancerous,
All evil great and small,
All things foul and dangerous,
The Lord God made them all.
Each nasty little hornet,
Each beastly little squid,
Who made the spikey urchin,
Who made the sharks, He did.
All things scabbed and ulcerous,
All pox both great and small,
Putrid, foul and gangrenous,
The Lord God made them all.
AMEN.


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

The Ugly Underneath


First there's the handshake
It's so warm that you could bake by it
Designed to take attention from their
Ugly Underneath
Then there's the wedding
The co-ordinated bedding
And the fairy tale shredding
Boy it's Ugly Underneath
After the pretty
There's a gluttony of pity
On a cake called nitty gritty
And it's Ugly Underneath
Did you ever try to prise away the mask
Go ahead, take a spoon and try
I can tell you it's a herculean task
Go ahead, it's okay to cry
What you're chewing on's the truth
And that's the hardest thing
To wash down with a glass of lemonade
The Ugly Underneath
The thing with politicians is
I wouldn't have suspicions
If I saw their worst positions
And their Ugly Underneath
But after all the voting
Suck away the sugar coating
Now they've had you and they're gloating
Boy it's Ugly Underneath
Did you ever try to take away the wheel
Go ahead, take a fork and try
See the unattractive things that make us real
Go ahead, it's okay to cry
What you've trodden in's the truth
And that's the hardest thing
To wash down with a glass of lemonade


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Poor Flying Man


I see a man all alone in the air
I think that man needs a comb for his hair
He fell from the sky on a cold afternoon
Crashed into earth on a dark afternoon
I just haven't felt the same
But then I'm very sentimental
He's not a bird
He's not a plane
This is a man
Poor flying man
I see a man all alone in the air
Nobody asked what he has to declare
Cos he froze coming down
All the way to the ground
He froze coming down
With that look on his face
I just haven't felt the same
But then you know I'm sentimental
He's not a bird
He's not a plane
This is a man
Poor flying man
He's not a bird
What have you heard?
This is a flying man
This is a man who flies
If I had a moment to live
I'd wish I could fly
I'd go to a place that was ever so high
I'd step from a plane into the sky
A second to live, I wish I could ...
He's not a bird
What have you heard
This is a flying man
This is a man who flies
This is a flying man
This is a flying mad mad mad man 



ps: LOL, there's  soooooooooo many of'em, but I think you get the general idea


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 May 2007)

This Song is Mad fully sik BIACHE.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JwW9L_qzqp
DOH sumthin f$#@# up


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Wayne's World Theme

"Let's do it"
"All right, here we go"
"One, two, a-one two three"

[Chorus]
It's Wayne's World, it's Wayne's World
It's party time, it's excellent
It's Wayne's World, it's Waynes World
It's party time, it's excellent

Chicks go mental when we go down the street
It's Wayne and Garh when they want to meet
Yeah, we're in the basement playin' with our toys
And if you do not like it, you're a spinchter boy


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Words Weren't Made For Cowards    

I am transparent
An open book
There's no choice in the matter
But the breath from my mind
Is living air
And the notes from my heart
Are what I share

Words weren't made for cowards 

There's not much to hide behind
We can see for a mile
Without our eyes
I can see through a smile
To any lie
Must I pry your lips apart?
And look for thoughts
Look for thoughts
Beneath your tongue
So you think nothing said
Is nothing lost?
Well, I would buy every line
At any cost
Do I have to dig?
Do I have to prod?
Reach into your chest
And pull your feelings out?
Are you dancing dead?
Or maybe walking toast?
If you feel anything
Be brave
Come forth
Let it show
Tell me what d'you think of life?
Tell me do you think at all?
Never fear
There's a place
Where you are safe
Where you don't have to be real
Or have a face
My time's too short to waste on
Things you say without your brain
Will you paint works of art
When you speak?
When you open your mouth
Will I weep?

I will watch you like a hawk
Wait for you to make a slip
Think it's easy to fake what you know?
You'll never fool anyone
With your little show
You are transparent regardless of
All the efforts made
Efforts made to mask your face
You reveal everything in a phrase
You conceal what your mouth betrays


----------



## Yeti (26 May 2007)

Toen ik jou de rose tearoom langzaam binnentreden zag
Met je kaalgevreten bontjas
En je arrogante lach
Vroeg ik mij af hoe'k jou in 's hemelsnaam herkende
Jij was een toonbeeld van honger en ellende....

Toon Hermans - Dutch


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Yeti said:


> Toen ik jou de rose tearoom langzaam binnentreden zag
> Met je kaalgevreten bontjas
> En je arrogante lach
> Vroeg ik mij af hoe'k jou in 's hemelsnaam herkende
> ...


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

In Good Faith (NOT  )

There's a place within my heart
Tucked away from all the pain
And deep within this secret side of me
Just the simple truth remains
Words don't come easy
Feelings I hide even from myself
I'm ready to share without hesitation
I've been saving this moment
For someone who's saving this moment too
Tell me it's you
I'll give you everything that I've got
Say you'll never turn and run
'Cause each and every beat of my heart
Tells me you're the only one (YEH RIGHT  )
I've cast aside this foolish pride
I know I can keep you satisfied
I'll prove it tonight in so many ways
That's a promise from the heart

*In good faith* 
*In the roles that we have chosen
Behind the parts we sometimes play*
Lies the passage to the real me

With no illusions in the way
Words don't come easy
But I'll get the feeling across somehow
Let it be now...
I'll give you everything that I've got
Say you'll never turn and run
'Cause each and every beat of my heart
Tells me you're the only one
I've cast aside this foolish pride
I know I can keep you satisfied
I'll prove it tonight in so many ways
That's a promise from the heart
In good faith
Behind these eyes tonight
The truth comes shining
A fire that is rarely seen
It burns for you
I've never needed anyone this way
Could never find the right words to say
Until today
But I'll give you everything that I've got
Say you'll never turn and run
'Cause each and every beat of my heart
Tells me you're the only one
I've cast aside this foolish pride
I know I can keep you satisfied
I'll prove it tonight in so many ways
That's a promise from the heart
In good faith


----------



## BIG BWACULL (26 May 2007)

Yeti said:


> Toen ik jou de rose tearoom langzaam binnentreden zag
> Met je kaalgevreten bontjas
> En je arrogante lach
> Vroeg ik mij af hoe'k jou in 's hemelsnaam herkende
> ...




I ll translate,

Went down the tea room boy was it a drag
I met kyliel Greten with the big Bontjas
Some people are so arrogant
Made me a sambo, of some ham and that:
It made my stomach bleed, and hangover id rather have
Cheers herman
Don't know Dutch, but from what i see this is what it says LOL


----------



## FAT ALBERT (26 May 2007)

This is one thats been spinning around in my head for many a year..

There's nothing more lonesome morbid or drear
than to stand in the bar of the pub with no bear.....


----------



## new girl (26 May 2007)

Clones 


A room with a hundred men
The design of a perfect blend
Identical strains of code
Dressed up in the fashion mode
The air I breathe
The blood that moves my heart to mend
I cry the tears of a clone
The tears of a clone
The mind of a mannequin
The look of the perfect twin (yeh or ten  )
This army of confidence is an army of no defence 
The air I breathe
The blood that moves my heart to mend
I cry the tears of a clone
I walk through a no man’s land
Come lend your creating hand
How I crave for identity
Come lend me your fantasy 

ps: From *Wikipedia*  : cloning: in horticulture and biology, any organism whose genetic information is identical to that of a "mother organism" from which it was created. .... also a computer made by a third party, such as *PC clones *or Macintosh clones *(copies, lots and lots of'em, just in case you're too scared to show your face  )*

also, a complete and modified copy of a database environment that's often used for development or testing purposes. 

Furthermore, A butch or masculine gay man, though the term is mostly associated with the 70s and 80s. The "clone uniform" is mustache, jeans, and white t-shirt. *( I swear I didn't make it up, check Wikipedia if you dont believe me)*

but wait there's more, Clone tool, a tool in raster graphics editors to move image information from one area in a picture to another. 

And the BIG FINALE, Clone trooper, Republic soldiers in the *Star Wars universe*. Star Wars Episode II: Attack of the Clones, sometimes referred to as Clones in shorthand.


----------



## imajica (27 May 2007)

Magic Dirt - Teenage Vampire

one of my fave australian acts - adalita kicks a**!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH1Tvtcuneo


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

FAT ALBERT said:


> This is one thats been spinning around in my head for many a year..
> 
> There's nothing more lonesome morbid or drear
> than to stand in the bar of the pub with no bear.....




Couldn't find youtube with slim - but here's my gradson having a go at it 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BRjOlKDWn6g - pub with no beer - suggest a few bars will be enough lol.
"nothing so lonesome , morbid or drear" lol

I prefer this I think  (certainly better singer lol)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rxb17TPQeQ&mode=related&search= beer with dunc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bb30MwPc9KA  Lights on the Hill

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ueoCu46otw8 Waltzing Matilda


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BJdrkyPu_6g&mode=related&search= roger whittaker mexican whistler
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4NhzKXCFY0&mode=related&search= NEW WORLD IN THE MORNING Words and Music by Roger Whittaker


> Everybody talks about a new world in the morning. A new world in the morning so they say.
> I, myself don't talk about a new world in the morning. A new world in the morning, that's today.
> 
> And I can feel a new tomorrow comin' on.
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ov-e2Jc-QPI Roger Whittaker (w/Chet Atkins) "The Last Farewell"


> There's a ship lies rigged and ready in the harbour
> Tomorrow for old England she sails
> Far away from your land of endless sunshine
> To my land full of rainy skies and gales
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

anyone remember this bloke 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiPRN63sfPE&mode=related&search= chad morgan


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY-2einPmd4&mode=related&search= I Don't Believe In If Anymore


> Now if you load your rifle right
> And if you fix your bayonet so
> And if you kill that man my friend
> The one we call the foe
> ...


----------



## Yeti (27 May 2007)

BIG BWACULL said:


> I ll translate,
> 
> Went down the tea room boy was it a drag
> I met kyliel Greten with the big Bontjas
> ...




Nice try, thanks for a good laugh 

Okay, I'll have a go:

When I noticed you slowly entering the pink tea room
In your threadbare fur-coat and with your arrogant smile
I couldn't help wondering how in heaven's name I even recognized you
You were a picture of hunger and misery...

Believe it or not, this is actually a funny song!

It then goes on-

Je hebt me belazerd
Je hebt me bedonderd
En wat me nu na al die jaren nog verwonderd
Dat ik dat nooit vergeten zal al word ik honderd
Je hebt me belazerd
Je hebt me bedonderd

You have betrayed me
You have cheated on me
And the thing that after all these years still surprises me
Is that I will never forget it if I live to be a hundred
You have betrayed me
You have cheated on me

Hope there are some Dutch people on this forum who might have gotten a laugh out of this.


----------



## new girl (27 May 2007)

See The Funny Little Clown


See him laughing as you walk by
Everybody thinks he's happy
Cause you never see a tear in his eye
No one knows he's crying
No one knows he's dying on the inside
Cause he's laughing on the outside
No one knows
No one knows
See the funny little clown
He's hiding behind a smile
They all think he's laughing
But I know he's really crying all the while
How his heart is aching
How his heart is breaking on the inside
But he keeps laughing on the outside
No one knows
No one knows
This funny little clown
You never used to see him around
Without his girl beside him to love 
Until one day his girl just walked away
And to this very day
He says he never loved her anyway

ps: dont you just love Wikipedia  A Clown acknowledges his audience. The clown's humor today is often visual and includes many elements of physical comedy or slapstick humor but not exclusively.

*Clowns spread in cultures of any time and place, because they meet some deeply rooted needs in humanity*: violation of taboos, the mockery of sacred and profane authorities and symbols, reversal of language and action, and an ubiquitous obscenity (it almost makes you wanna be one  yes? you'd like to think so, wouldnt you?  )


----------



## misterS (27 May 2007)

Ween's 12 golden country greats has some rippers - a take-off of country music but with famous country session musicians. This one strikes a chord with "something more precious than fine ore..":

I'm flyin' (flyin')
In a frame of my mind that time cannot erase
I'm seein' (seein')
The future, the past as I lay the present to waste
I'm scopin' (scopin')
All these feelings I have and hopin' for them to come true
And I'm holdin' something more precious than fine ore, baby
I'm holdin' you

I'm breathin' (breathin')
The fumes of the grid that rid my lobe of oxygen
I'm climbin' (climbin')
The walls to where good and evil make amends
I'm trippin', writhin' and squealin', pukin'
Looking for someone like you
And i'm holdin' something more precious than fine ore, baby
I'm holdin' you

I'm flyin' (flyin')
In a frame of my mind that time cannot erase
I'm seein' (seein')
The future, the past as I lay the present to waste
I'm scopin' (scopin')
All these feelings I have and hopin' for them to come true
And I'm holdin' something more precious than fine ore, baby
I'm holdin' you
And I'm holdin' something more precious than fine ore, baby
I'm holdin' you


----------



## new girl (28 May 2007)

Walking in My Shoes


I would tell you about the things
They put me through
The pain I’ve been subjected to
But the lord himself would blush
The countless feasts laid at my feet
Forbidden fruits for me to eat
But I think your pulse would start to rush

Now I’m not looking for absolution
Forgiveness for the things I do
But before you come to any conclusions
Try walking in my shoes
Try walking in my shoes

You’ll stumble in my footsteps 
Keep the same appointments I kept
If you try walking in my shoes
If you try walking in my shoes

Morality would frown upon
Decency look down upon
The scapegoat fate’s made of me
But I promise you, my judge and jurors
My intentions couldn’t have been purer
My case is easy to see

I’m not looking for a clearer conscience
Peace of mind after what I’ve been through
And before we talk of repentance
Try walking in my shoes
Try walking in my shoes

You’ll stumble in my footsteps
Keep the same appointments I kept
If you try walking in my shoes
If you try walking in my shoes
Try walking in my shoes


----------



## BIG BWACULL (29 May 2007)

ONE

I can't remember anything
Can't tell if this is true or dream
Deep down inside I feel to scream
This terrible silence stops me

Now that the war is through with me
I'm waking up, I cannot see
That there's not much left of me
Nothing is real but pain now

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, wake me

Back in the womb it's much too real
In pumps life that I must feel
But can't look forward to reveal
Look to the time when I'll live

Fed through the tube that sticks in me
Just like a wartime novelty
Tied to machines that make me be
Cut this LIFE off from me

Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, wake me

Now the world is gone I'm just one
Oh god, help me
Hold my breath as I wish for death
Oh please god, help me

Darkness imprisoning me
All that I see
Absolute horror
I cannot live
I cannot die
Trapped in myself
Body my holding cell

Landmine has taken my sight
Taken my speech
Taken my hearing
Taken my arms
Taken my legs
Taken my soul
Left me with life in hell

Watch the clip for the rhythm, Gotta love those double kicks, The solo  Heh Heh
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TI8lM_mXBIk


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

Camp Grenada, & Skin by Allan Sherma


----------



## justjohn (30 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> anyone remember this bloke
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IiPRN63sfPE&mode=related&search= chad morgan




20/20 my stepmother (Ros Carter) was a country and western singer and toured with Chad plenty of times plus stayed at our place regulary ,he was one  ugly fella who could snore the whole street down but hell funny .This was about 30-35 years ago;


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

justjohn said:


> .. toured with Chad plenty of times plus stayed at our place regulary ,he was one  ugly fella who could snore the whole street down but hell funny.



good one jj, - and I frightened the hell out of someone who married into the family (from uk) when I sent them one of his records  - I can imagine he'd snore lol.  

Here's one that I think Wayne might have posted way back - worth the repeat  - and a great change after Chad  Morgan lol.
Allison Kraus When you say nothing at all
plus James Taylor's Carolina on my mind
Shania Twain & Alison Krauss - Forever And For Always
& with Brad Paisley- whiskey lullaby


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> good one jj, - and I frightened the hell out of someone who married into the family (from uk) when I sent them one of his records  - I can imagine he'd snore lol.
> 
> Here's one that I think Wayne might have posted way back - worth the repeat  - and a great change after Chad  Morgan lol.
> Allison Kraus When you say nothing at all
> ...




AK Is lovely and a dab hand on the violin as well.  (Shania would be a welcome visitor to my place too  )

The Lucky One


----------



## wayneL (30 May 2007)

Ahhhh Shania! Man I couldn't sleep for weeks after seeing this :


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

hey Wayne, how about this one ...

"I might rise above, I might go below, 
ride with the tide and go with the flow" 

"and thatsa why, 
yes indeedy
I keepa telling evrybody say
yeha yeha
wo wo wo wo wo wo-oo-oo
....
ohh mumma " 
lol

Mockingbird - Carly Simon and James Taylor


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

James and Carly were married 72-83
James Taylor & Carly Simon - Close Your Eyes (recorded 77)


----------



## 2020hindsight (30 May 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQKmrQfxRHQ  The Commitments - Mustang Sally, Kieran Kennedy only 17 yrs etc
also try a little tenderness


----------



## 2020hindsight (31 May 2007)

first one is just an Oprah interview with Carly, Sally and Ben 
Ben T,   I Will
James T, You've got a friend


----------



## new girl (1 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> AK Is lovely and a dab hand on the violin as well.  (Shania would be a welcome visitor to my place too  )




I wish I had a dab hand on the violin 

I love this song!! Shania's best!


Forever & for Always
Shania Twain   


In your arms I can still feel the way you
Want me when you hold me
I can still hear the words you whispered
When you told me
I can stay right here forever in your arms

And there ain’t no way--
I’m lettin’ you go now
And there ain’t no way--
And there ain’t not how
I’ll never see that day....

’cause I’m keeping you
Forever and for always
We will be together all of our day
Wanna wake up every
Morning to your sweet face--always

Mmmm, baby
In your heart--i can still hear
A beat for every time you kiss me
And when we’re apart,
I know how much you miss me
I can feel your love for me in your heart

And there ain’t no way--
I’m lettin’ you go now
And there ain’t now way--
And there ain’t no how
I’ll never see that day....

(I wanna wake up every morning)

In your eyes--(I can still see
The look of the one) I can still see
The look of the one who really loves me
(I can still feel the way that you want)
The one who wouldn’t put anything
Else in the world above me
(I can still see love for me) I can
Still see love for me in your eyes
(I still see the love)

And there ain’t no way--
I’m lettin’ you go now
And there ain’t no way--
And there ain’t no how
I’ll never see that day....


I’m keeping you forever and for always
I’m in your arms


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 June 2007)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=0U2nBre-JEU&mode=related&search= Sukiyaki 上を向いて歩こう Kyu Sakamoto 坂本九  English and Japanese lyrics
Kyu Sakamoto was apparently killed in aircraft accident in 1985


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 June 2007)

As they say on Wikipedia, this song "Ue o muite arukō" ( Look up while walking") 

was released in UK and USA under the name "Sukiyaki" (meaning Japanes steamboat dish (?)).

and this is equivalent to issuing "Moon River" under the alternative title of "Beef Stew" lol 

When his plane crashed ( 60 minutes after a bulkhead failed) this bloke used the time to write a scribbled note to his wife .


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=swIip6fg2uU Foster & Allen (Maggie) Live in 1995


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wd0YI6Fvv3s  Maggie's Last Party    (one or two minutes is heaps lol)
 


> I wander today to the hills Maggie
> To watch the scene be-elow
> The creek and the creeking o-old mill Maggie
> A-as we used to long long ago
> ...


----------



## wayneL (6 June 2007)

Those bloody Oirishmen sure can write a sad song eh?

Good stuff.


----------



## rub92me (6 June 2007)

Yeti said:


> Nice try, thanks for a good laugh
> 
> Okay, I'll have a go:
> 
> ...




Yep I remember Toon. Funny bloke. Mainly wordplay though which doesn't translate very well...


----------



## shevaub (7 June 2007)

Thanks for sharing, 2020hindsight. It's interesting


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrG0Z0XoCO8&mode=related&search= song to the boss 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zXp5ak83WSQ&mode=related&search= Love Kittens quartet sings "Sweet Adeline"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZBbBMVoamY&mode=related&search= Ted Kennedy sings Sweet Adeline with a barbershop quartet at Boston's Symphony Hall 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oog7c20lKEw&mode=related&search=Lonesome Road (James Taylor) + Day is Done (Peter Paul Mary) - they cheat here , they use guitar accompaniment   suggest skip the second song


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NBZrXIBi-9o&mode=related&search= Rounders - They Say It's Wonderful - Barbershop Quartet


----------



## Wysiwyg (7 June 2007)

Before my time but Judith Durham is a spunk.What a sweet voice.

Georgie girl and another you.

http://img.youtube.com/vi/Renlji79YFE/2.jpg

http://img.youtube.com/vi/4Ga9Bs4fzSY/2.jpg


----------



## alphman (8 June 2007)

mmmbop, ba dubi dop ba do bop...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2007)

sorry to mention this one yet again ... 
amazing these amateur kids ....

beautiful harmony - even if "a bit iffy in spots" as they concede (Lonesome Road)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=12NTtL4Bj5E&mode=related&search=

another group of kids (in Michigan) - bludy brilliant harmony
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_z2BcQhbWG0&mode=related&search=



> Walk down that lonesome road all by yourself
> Dont turn your head back over your shoulder
> And only stop to rest yourself when the silver moon
> Is shining high above the trees
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D4tEtNS6Fmo&mode=related&search=  There's Nae Luck About the House


> Jean Adam (1710-1765) catches the excitement, delight, anxiety, relief and flurry of activity when the master of the house returns from a long sea journey in the more dangerous days of several centuries ago. The writer uses the Scots word "gudeman" instead of husband.






> There's Nae Luck About the House
> And are ye sure the news is true?
> And are ye sure he's weel?
> Is this a time to think o' wark?
> ...






> Meaning of unusual words:
> jauds=worthless women
> Rax=hand
> gudeman=husband, master of the house
> ...






> From Minstrelsy of Scotland, Moffatt.
> Note:  words  first  published in 1776, as  the  Mariner's  Wife.
> There's  a  Jacobite  version of this, with  the
> chorus ending "Since Charlie's gone awa'" RG




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gSNZMIdfvUI&mode=related&search=  The King's Singers - Creole Love Call
 (a pisstake by any other name is still a pisstake )


----------



## Dukey (8 June 2007)

20's - thanks for posting the James Taylor youtubes.
The guy is an absolute legend.
I had the pleasure to see him one blue-sky summer afternoon at world expo in Brizzy in 1988 i think?  It still ranks as the best live performance I've ever seen.
Played plenty of oldies that hardly anyone there even knew - but everyone appreciated.  Hard to choose but the best for me on that day were 'steamroller blues' and 'country road'.  There are some great youtube versions of steamroller but none seem quite as good as the one I heard live... this one with Joe Walsh of the Eagles is a cack.... gotta love the 2min finale
........enjoy

(oops - edited to get corretc youtube vid!)



and country road...


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 June 2007)

sheesh man, lol - that was brilliant


----------



## Dukey (9 June 2007)

yup - just listened again with a glass of red in my hand.
Great stuff.  The brizzy version of 'country road' had  a 5 min story-chat intro that was just great. No sign of it on youtube tho. He's the most natural guy on stage - just like he's sitting in your lounge room...  nice solar panel up top too .


----------



## Dukey (9 June 2007)

now heres a classic !!!!!
from the abc.



> *Cliff Richard records rout funfair yobs*
> If you want to get rid of troublemaking youths, play them some Cliff Richard songs, a funfair has found.
> According to bosses from Carter's Steam Fair, playing tracks such as _Living Doll_ by the 66-year-old pop veteran on all their rides was enough to scare off some "hoodies" and other troublemakers who had descended on the fair last Saturday in north London.
> "It was amazing, just like a scene from (the film) _Mars Attacks_ when the aliens were driven away by the sounds of Slim Whitman,'" said the fair's Seth Carter.
> ...




I must say - I'd be tempted to run with the yobs from Sir Cliff. He never quite did it for me - a bit too sugar-candy.


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2007)

chhhh chhh ppfffffttt he heehaaaaah  hhaa HAhHahaA 
... HHAHHAHAaaHAAA!!!
-  AHHH HAhaaeheahejK  
uuugghh

oops , just swallowed some breakfast down the wrong way. 


Get a load of what was fashionable for "stage choreography" in the days when he recorded "The day I met Marie". 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YFv5h8C2Qxo  Cliff Richard The day I met Marie

NOTE - No CHOICE but to use the direct link above - youtube embedding sometimes not permitted, this case included  ( by the "owner" of the youtube - who would have paid a lot for that right lol) 

there was also an interview with him which i posted back there. 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=159110&highlight=cliff#post159110

Would it be fair to say the man has an image problem?  Too closely related  to God maybe? - sits somewhere between God and JC, lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2007)

Joe , Hope I don't offend you here ...
Can I suggest when we embed youtubes that we also post the full youtube address.  That way people can either watch the shorthand embedded address / video,  or just click the full longhand youtube address. 

Advantages of the latter (full address) include:-

1. This permits access to all the other associated songs of that ilk or by that author, or by that singer or etc etc . - easier for further research and/or "surfing the tube" .  (ding - the penny just dropped !! THAT's why they call it you "TUBE !!")

2. Sometimes No CHOICE but to use the direct link because "youtube embedding" is sometimes not permitted.

3. There is another advantage of posting the full address, in that you can "Restore Down" the window of the youtube , place the picture of the singer beside the words, and follow the words as they are sung.    - even sing along, assuming everyone's out of the house at the time.   (The dog usually sings along with me lol)

4. Hell, if you REALLY like the video, you can youtube the thing with "full screen" mode (see the little box within a box icon lower right side of the video image)

5. But there's a particular reason why its best to use direct link rather than embedded version here on ASF, and that is , you can havethe music playing in the background.   And move on to reading about shares etc whilst it is playing  .   If you only use an embedded copy, then when you move off the "lyrics" thread, (or even if you move to a different page of the lyrics thread) - but suppose youwant to listen to music and move off to a trading thread - then using embedded version, you'd lose the song as soon as you went off that page


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2007)

True Grit
just the shootout scene:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-2-fUhSpg3I&mode=related&search= 4 versus 1 scene
just the song:- http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BxDDswhF0zY&mode=related&search= True Grit Glenn Campbell

http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/True_Grit  says it's a brand new brand of western  -  (?) well the plot sure sounds vaguely familiar , but there's a bit more humour for sure 


> The strangest trio ever to track a killer. A fearless, one-eyed U.S. marshal who never knew a dry day in his life... a Texas ranger thirsty for bounty money... and a girl still wet behind the ears who didn't care what they were or who they were as long as they had true grit.
> A Brand New Brand Of American Frontier Story




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MnRZ8MO7myM&mode=related&search= John Wayne in True Grit, Then and Now (the filming locations)
It ends with the famous 4 vs 1 gunfight - 
one one-eyed fat man against a heap of other riff raff varmits.
well actually he needed some help from his texan mate  (bit like johnny H actually)



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Grit True Grit is a 1969 western film directed by Henry Hathaway and starring John Wayne as U.S. Marshal Rooster Cogburn (Wayne). The film is adapted from the 1968 novel, True Grit, by Charles Portis.
> After her father is killed, Mattie Ross, a headstrong 14-year-old girl, hires the aging, irascible and drunken U.S. Marshal Rooster J. Cogburn to track down the killer, Tom Chaney. To do so, the pair must head into Indian territory, and are joined by a young Texas Ranger, La Boeuf, who also hopes to capture Chaney and collect a reward.
> 
> Three henchmen of Chaney's, Ned Pepper (Robert Duvall), Emmett Quincy and Moon, make trouble for the three.   Robert Duvall and John Wayne feature in final gunfight.





> True Grit: Campbell Glen
> 
> One day, little girl, the sadness will leave your face
> As soon as you've won the fight to get justice done
> ...




*Actually if you read the first of the jpegs below, you'll see that when John Wayne made that last scene, he had , only 4 years previously, had a lung removed, and could barely walk 30 feet without breathing heavy *.  (maybe he was just a randy old man lol)


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/True_Grit  In the last scene, Mattie gives Rooster her father's horse and she admonishes him "You're to old and fat to be jumping horses." Rooster responds with a smile “Well, come see a fat old man sometime” and jumps his new horse over a fence. Despite popular belief, Wayne did not jump over the fence himself. In fact, according to biographer Garry Wills in his book on Wayne, Wayne was not healthy enough to do such stunts. It should be remembered that Wayne had an entire lung removed four years prior to making the film and actually had trouble walking more than 30 feet without breathing heavily. But Wayne fell in love with the horse, which would carry him through several more westerns, including his final movie, The Shootist.




quotes etc from the movie...  heaps more here on 
http://en.wikiquote.org/wiki/True_Grit


> Mattie Ross
> 1. I won't rest until Tom Chaney is barking in Hell.
> 2. If I smelled as bad as you I wouldn't live near people.
> 3. Rooster Cogburn is no good friend of mine! He led us straight into your hands, and now he has left me with a gang of cut-throats! Is that what they call "grit" in Fort Smith? We call it something else in Yell County.
> ...



PS The reason he has the reins in his mouth is so's he can shoot with both hands - lol , including the ole swirl the self-loading rifle trick


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Mr. Rat, I have a writ here that says you are to stop eating Cheng Lee's cornmeal forthwith. Now, It's a rat writ, writ for a rat, and this is lawful service of same! [to Mattie] See? He doesn't pay any attention to me. [BANG! he shoots the rat] You can't serve papers on a rat, baby sister. You either kill him or let him be.



lol
I'd better clarify that I find this amusing entertainment - 
I wouldn't suggest it for a legitimate code of practice for one-eyed fat wild-west marshalls - or other "people in authority" lol.


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 June 2007)

> Quincy: I don't know any Ned Pepper. What's he look like?
> Rooster: Short, feisty fella. He's got a messed-up lower lip. I shot him in it.
> Quincy: In the lip? What was you aiming at?
> Rooster: His upper lip.



cripes it was so funny when it was only on the screen - and not on the nightly news.


----------



## Wysiwyg (10 June 2007)

The clock strikes twelve and moondrops burst
Out at you from their hiding place
Like acid and oil on a madman's face
His reason tends to fly away

Like lesser birds on the four winds
Like silver scrapes in May
Now the sands become a crust
And most of you have gone away

Come Susy dear, let's take a walk
Just out there upon the beach
I know you'll soon be married
And you want to know where the winds come from

Well it's never said at all
On the map that Carrie reads
Behind the clock back there you know
At the four winds bar


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kDJsgzNTiPQ&mode=related&search= pretty woman 
It's worth persevering with this one - after about 2.5 mins they show that they are damned good singers ( no accompaniment of course !!)


> Pretty Woman - Orbison
> 
> Pretty woman, walking down the street
> Pretty woman, the kind I like to meet
> ...




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pxCzfybdI_c&mode=related&search= 16 Tons - Rockapella


> Sixteen Tons (Laine Frankie)
> 
> Some people say a man is made outta mud.
> A poor man's made outta muscle and blood.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 June 2007)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cuzc4jgwlT8&mode=related&search=  Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego - Rockapella


This one similar:-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc9bz7Iu-gE&NR=1  rockapella's jeff thatcher on "drums" / beatboxing etc
(I wont embed it though)  Instead here are some photos of this bloke doing vocal drums


----------



## pennystock (11 June 2007)

I'm a beggar on the street of love....

Ain't that the truth...


----------



## wayneL (11 June 2007)

In light of the new cold war brewing:

Russians - Sting




> In Europe and America, there's a growing feeling of hysteria
> Conditioned to respond to all the threats
> In the rhetorical speeches of the Soviets
> Mr. Krushchev said we will bury you
> ...


----------



## wayneL (12 June 2007)

Shoulda put this one up for Anzac day.

Liam Clancy - The Band Played Waltzing Matilda




> "And The Band Played Waltzing Matilda"
> Written by- Eric Bogle
> 
> Now when I was a young man, I carried me pack, and I lived the free life of a rover
> ...


----------



## wayneL (12 June 2007)

*Just a quick note for folks that want to open up the actual YouTube page, all you have to do is click anywhere on the image except the play arrow, and it will open a new YouTube window and start playing the file.* 

Cheers


----------



## Joe Blow (12 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> 5. But there's a particular reason why its best to use direct link rather than embedded version here on ASF, and that is , you can havethe music playing in the background.   And move on to reading about shares etc whilst it is playing  .   If you only use an embedded copy, then when you move off the "lyrics" thread, (or even if you move to a different page of the lyrics thread) - but suppose youwant to listen to music and move off to a trading thread - then using embedded version, you'd lose the song as soon as you went off that page




Hi 2020:

Some people prefer the embedded version so they can watch the video in the context of the thread. I just prefer to have both options available as some people do indeed prefer one or the other.

Also, with an embedded You Tube video, just click on the You Tube logo in that particular video to be taken to the You Tube page with all the other associated/related videos. You can also use this method and play the video in another browser window if you would prefer to continue listening to the audio after you have closed the thread.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 June 2007)

Joe Blow said:


> You can also .... play the video in another browser window if you would prefer to continue listening to the audio after you have closed the thread.



Joe
yep - (i didnt realise how easy it was to open the full you tube just by clicking the picture - as Wayne just corrected me 0 doh) 

now that you mention it , I guess you can open ASF two or three times and read about shares on one, listen to music on another, and discover God on the third 

thanks , 2020

PS "the answer my friend is doh ing in the wind :scratch:


----------



## Ants (12 June 2007)

Shut em down.   PE.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 June 2007)

Heartache tonight, Eagles


> Somebody’s gonna hurt someone
> Before the night is through
> Somebody’s gonna come undone.
> There’s nothin’ we can do.
> ...



 the long run


----------



## Nifty (14 June 2007)

Casey Bill Weldon from the song Lady Doctor.
She put her arms around me and held me real tight,she said your'e an awfully sick man Im goin  to doctor you all night.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 June 2007)

One from 1988 Seoul Olympics
 Whitney Houston - One Moment In Time (Grammy Awards)

 Alessandra 







> Guercio.- One moment in time
> "One Moment in Time" is a song recorded by American singer Whitney Houston for the 1988 Summer Olympics held in Seoul, South Korea.
> 
> The song was written for and appears on the 1988 Summer Olympics Album: One Moment in Time, produced in conjunction with NBC Sports' coverage of the Seoul games and which, in addition to Houston, also featured artists such as: The Four Tops, The Bee Gees, Eric Carmen and the film composer John Williams. The track is an anthem for believing in yourself against all odds as Houston asks for "One moment in time/when I'm racing with destiny/Then, in that one moment of time, I will feel eternity".





> One Moment In Time
> 
> Each day I live I want to be
> A day to give the best of me
> ...



If you want to sing along here's a karioke version 
http://www.geocities.com/ystradband/OneMomentInTime.html


> Internationally, the song performed better, topping the charts in United Kingdom and Germany. The song also reached number four in Switzerland, and number eight in France, but only fifty-four in Australia


----------



## wayneL (15 June 2007)

One of the best songs ever written (IMHO)

The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot




> The legend lives on from the chippewa on down
> Of the big lake they called gitche gumee
> The lake, it is said, never gives up her dead
> When the skies of november turn gloomy
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 June 2007)

yep ripper
If we ever have a karioke night, Capt Chaz can sing that one
the rest of us can fight over who sings " I did it My Way"


----------



## noirua (15 June 2007)

Hi 2020, Still following your excellent posts. Not posting so much as a bout of ill health strayed my way.

Had to reply to that rendition of "16 tonnes", terrible, terrible, terrible.
Here is the Late Great Tennessee Ernie Ford:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmTgnpzPS64


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 June 2007)

noirua said:


> Had to reply to that rendition of "16 tonnes", terrible, terrible, terrible.



noi ,
not only that, but it was bass, bass, bass 

I posted those three songs by Rockapells
a) 16 tons - mainly to introduce the bass singer - and mainly for that last note.
b) Where in the World is Carmen Sandiego?  the drummer (beatbox), and
c) "Pretty Woman" - which puts its all together - including the beatboxing drummer in the background   - I have now listened to that 28 times lol - talented as hell.  (what sis you think of that one?)

A Capella means "Mithout instruments" apparently
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/A_cappella
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rockapella



> Rockapella" is a portmanteau of "rock" and "a cappella". In addition to original vocal music, the group also perform a cappella covers of pop songs.
> 
> The original group members consisted of Brown University alumni ..., who started performing together sheerly out of their love for music. ... After having performed on New York City street corners for passers-by the group met a producer who found them a spot on the television show Spike & Co.: Do It A Cappella, hosted by Spike Lee. It was this show that put them in the national spotlight. [1]
> 
> The text "All sounds provided by the voices and appendages of Rockapella," the central idea of the group, appears on the group's label debut, Don't Tell Me You Do.






> Religious traditions
> A cappella music originally was, and still often is, used in church music. Gregorian chant is an example of a cappella singing, as is the majority of sacred vocal music from the Renaissance. The Madrigal, up until its development in the early Baroque into an instrumentally-accompanied form, is also usually an a cappella form.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## noirua (15 June 2007)

c) "Pretty Woman" - which puts its all together - including the beatboxing drummer in the background   - I have now listened to that 28 times lol - talented as hell.  (what sis you think of that one?)


Hi 2020, That was a very fine effort, as it is one of the most difficult songs to sing.  No others attempted to seriously record it.  Aussies versus Texans, they did well. 

These are some of the the very many recordings during Roy Orbison's life. He had a very tragic time as his wife was killed in a motorcycle accident and two of his three sons were killed in a fire. Died in 1988 at the age of 52 after complications following triple by-pass surgery. 

***not finished yet, back fairly soon - good luck


----------



## noirua (15 June 2007)

c) "Pretty Woman" - which puts its all together - including the beatboxing drummer in the background   - I have now listened to that 28 times lol - talented as hell.  (what sis you think of that one?)


Hi 2020, That was a very fine effort, as it is one of the most difficult songs to sing.  No others attempted to seriously record it.  Aussies versus Texans, they did well. 

These are some of the the very many recordings during Roy Orbison's life. He had a very tragic time as his wife was killed in a motorcycle accident and two of his three sons were killed in a fire. Died in 1988, at the age of 52, after complications following triple by-pass surgery. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IdeicjnbdDQ&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tj6y1PyPg84&mode=related&search=

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ol7SzS8F7PI&mode=related&search=


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> The Wreck of the Edmund Fitzgerald - Gordon Lightfoot



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/SS_Edmund_Fitzgerald


> When suppertime came, the old cook came on deck sayin.
> Fellas, its too rough to feed ya.
> At seven p.m. a main hatchway caved in, he said
> Fellas, its been good tknow ya



great song  

Edmund Fitzgerald = 220 metres  (dissapeared without signal in 10 Nov 1975)
Pasha Bulker = 225 metres   (coal bulk carrier washed up in Newcastle a week back, 8 June)  
- about same size!

gotta feeling the biggest dry cargo carrier is about 370m
oil tankers bigger still

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kaiNHjmBMWQ&mode=related&search=

http://www.abc.net.au/newcastle/stories/s1945881.htm


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pasha_Bulker
> The Pasha Bulker was built in 2006 by Sasebo Heavy Industries Co., and sails under the flag of Panama.[1] It is 225 metres in length and has a beam of 32.2 metres and a cargo hold capacity (grain) of 90,911 cubic metres


----------



## wayneL (17 June 2007)

A song John Denver wrote about the Challenger disaster. Apparently he was in line to be the first civie in space, but eventually the schoolteacher went. In this video he discusses about writing the song... poignant.

John Denver - Flying for Me




> Well I guess that you probably know by now
> I was one who wanted to fly
> I wanted to ride on that arrow of fire right up into heaven
> And I wanted to go for every man
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2007)

popular music in Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland and Germany 

 P!nk - Dear Mr. President Offical Video

 same song, different video - P!nk - Dear Mr. President Offical Video


> PINK LYRICS  "Dear Mr. President"  (feat. Indigo Girls)
> 
> Dear Mr. President,
> Come take a walk with me.
> ...



http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dear_Mr._President


> The song was written by Pink and billymann. Pink came up with the idea to ask the Indigo Girls to join the recording of the song. According to an interview, they "...believe in the song. An open letter to the president, that's what we needed."
> 
> The song's format is a series of rhetorical questions for the President; specifically pertaining to how he really feels about controversial issues such as war ("Let me tell you about hard work/Rebuilding your house after the bombs took them away"), homosexuality ("What kind of father might hate his own daughter if she were gay?"), the homeless ("What do you feel when you see all the homeless on the street"), and drug abuse ("You've come a long way from whiskey and cocaine."), and asks "when you look in the mirror are you proud?", and the attempted ban of abortion "What kind of father would take his own daughter's rights away?".
> 
> ...


----------



## chops_a_must (23 June 2007)

Ask by The Smiths:



> Shyness is nice and
> Shyness can stop you
> From doing all the things in life
> You'd like to
> ...



Interestingly, The Smiths are used as the Motif for a lot of shoegazer european films, for obvious reasons. Which is something the Yanks aren't good at making. Maybe with the exception of Thumbsucker, but that didn't have The Smiths in it, just a Smith.

In summation, more shoegazer films would be nice. /rant.


----------



## wayneL (23 June 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> popular music in Netherlands, Austria, Switzerland and Germany
> 
> P!nk - Dear Mr. President Offical Video
> 
> ...



She's not my preferred genre', but I reckon Pink is just great.


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 June 2007)

wayneL said:


> She's not my preferred genre', but I reckon Pink is just great.



She has plenty of courage that one -  Lol - such a pleasant change after the dumb blonde image that Britney and Paris seem so determined to portray. 

Bit like Dixie Chicks - prepared to make a moral statement


----------



## wayneL (26 June 2007)

Hey, I hope I'm as cool as these folks at their age!

The Zimmers - My Generation LOL


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 June 2007)

Lol
like the comedian on TV a while back speculating on what the latest generation would be singing when it's their turn to get old - huddled around the piano ...
" F*** you I won't do what you tell me ", etc etc )


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 June 2007)

Invincible

the person who posted this on youtube explains that Hitler is a pukeworthy character to base the song on - but his/her message hits home - those who think they're invincible by rule of force usually come unstuck  


> INVINCIBLE (Pat Benatar)
> 
> This bloody road remains a mystery.
> This sudden darkness fills the air.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 July 2007)

seekers kumbaya
Judith Durham's tonsils in full flight 
ok the lyrics can be learnt in 10 seconds lol - but she sure can sing that girl.


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

http://www.topsynergy.com/famous/Pink.asp
 pink , stupid girls
pink, nobody knows


> Nobody knows
> Nobody knows but me
> That I sometimes cry
> If I could pretend that I'm asleep
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 July 2007)

lol - what a load of bs those astrology websites are  (sorry yogi )


> http://www.topsynergy.com/famous/Steve_Martin.asp
> Steve Martin has a need for calm and peaceful surrounding,





> http://www.topsynergy.com/famous/Bill_Murray.asp
> Bill Murray is timid about expressing too much sentiment or emotion



 steve martin , bill murray , dentist
 Steve Martin - Michael Jackson impersonation
Steve Martin, a wild and crazy guy


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2007)

Peter Gunn
Perry Mason (nearly as bad a tony abbott lol)
Have Gun Will Travel, paladin

Roy Rogers, Dale Evans & Perry Como: Happy Trails


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 July 2007)

Peter Dawson, baritone 1935 "Old Kettledrum" 


> Peter Dawson (31 January 1882 - 27 September 1961) was an Australian bass-baritone who gained worldwide renown and popularity through his recitals and recordings of concert song, in a career spanning nearly sixty years.
> 
> Although his repertoire included a great deal of popular and light music, Dawson possessed a very remarkable and perfect vocal technique with an attractive dark timbre, an ideal balance of diction and vocal placing, a strong but integrated vocal attack without intrusive aspirates, and a near-perfect ability to manage ornaments and roulades. These qualities probably derived from his studies with Sir Charles Santley. If his interpretations were not profound, they were nonetheless masterful, and in his chosen field of English concert repertoire of the vigorous, seagoing kind he was unequalled.
> 
> *In 1984 he was chosen by the Guinness Book of Recorded Sound as one of the top ten singers of all time*, alongside such luminaries as Elvis Presley and Enrico Caruso.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

the poem (John Gillespie Magee) and excerpts from the song (John Denver)
Scene from For the Moment (1993). Russell Crowe recites the poem, "High Flight", by John Gillespie McGee, Jr.

brief extracts from Denver's song

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=83871&highlight=magee#post83871  more details as previously posted  - great poem

a really outdated hangglider design


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

I hope I mentioned the highest I've been is about 85 feet  - not pretending "I've weally sawed and swung, etc "   (although I plan to take it up again "one of these days")

HIGH FLIGHT - by John Gillespie Magee, Jr  (and 2020) 

Oh! I have slipped the surly bonds of Earth
And danced the skies on laughter-silvered wings;
Sunward I've climbed, and joined the tumbling mirth
Of sun-split clouds, ”” and done a hundred things
You have not dreamed of ”” wheeled and soared and swung
High in the sunlit silence. Hov'ring there,
I've chased the shouting wind along, and flung
My eager craft through footless halls of air. . . .

Oh I have swooped off silly bunds of earth
And danced and cried (with laughter in the wings)
Upward I’ve climbed the full stepladder’s worth
With side-split crowds, and done a dozen dings
Few have not dreamed of – got caught in swings that swung
High in the playground silence.  Hollering there - 
I've ceased to shout at passers by, and flung
My meagre craft through ten foot falls of air…. 

Up, up the long, delirious burning blue
I've topped the wind-swept heights with easy grace
Where never lark, or ever eagle flew ””
And, while with silent, lifting mind I've trod
The high untrespassed sanctity of space,
Put out my hand, and touched the face of God.

Gave up the bong's mysterious burning brew 
I've trimmed the skin-swept treetops of our place
And for a lark, I maybe had a few
And like with silent lifting shoes I’ve trod
The roof, no guest pass – sank a half a case 
Put up my hand, and grabbed the toe of God.

............
One day I'll cash my sleeping bonds on Earth
And dance the skies on laughter-silvered wing;
Okker and soul, and Icarus rebirth
And bum-sit clouds, ”” and go to choir and sing
songs you've not dreamed of ”” and REALLY poorly sung  
High in the sunlit silence. Hoovering there,
I'll boost the shouting wind along, in lung
fulls eager craft below can deal and share..


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

.... oft quoted of course 

gee wouldn't you love to be up these with this bloke (Yosemite)  
 Yosemite 
 some bloke "playing around and landing Stanwell"  - these days Seacliff bridge in background


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2007)

.........
 hang gliding pioneers-   An interview with Francis Rogallo (NASA), John Dickenson (Aus) , and Bill Moyes (Aus) in 1988


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 July 2007)

Just heard this one by Rufus Wainwright on radio
  Tired of America (Rufus Wainwright)
Strange background (understatement), - including spending some time with Bush's daughter )  but not a bad singer . 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rufus_Wainwright .  He lived in Montreal with his mother for most of his childhood .....He came out as gay while still a teen. .... He released the self-titled Rufus Wainwright album in the spring of 1998; the record received much critical acclaim, and was recognized by Rolling Stone magazine as one of the best albums of the year. He was also named by Rolling Stone magazine "Best New Artist" of the year. ...
> 
> Addiction. In the early 2000s, Wainwright became addicted to crystal meth, during which time he went temporarily blind from his usage of the drug. By 2002, his addiction had reached its height. In what he deemed "the most surreal week of his life", the singer played a cameo role as a drug addict in Absolutely Fabulous; spent several nights partying with Barbara Bush (the President's daughter); ....Upon realizing that he needed some sort of guidance in his life, he telephoned friend Elton John, who convinced him to check in to rehab at the Hazelden Foundation in Minnesota. There he detoxed and underwent therapy. He has not confirmed or denied if he has stuck with sobriety.
> 
> His talent has been widely recognized and praised by such artists as Elton John, Morrissey,.. Leonard Cohen], and Sting


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 July 2007)

Emmylou Harris - Two More Bottles of Wine


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 July 2007)

Here are two versions - both ANZACs 
In each case you have to get to at leat the half way mark - think it's the loudest Forte I've heard Judy Durham blasting out 
Judith Durham - Climb Ev'ry Mountain

 Kiri Te Kanawa - Sound Of Music - Climb Every

Fellow climbs Lovers Leap CA


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2007)

Here's the story behind one posted back there a coupla posts back.  Delbert McKlinton wrote it apparently. 
 Two More Bottles Of Wine
"Martina with Delbert McKlinton. Very good song, and both having alot of fun with it."


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2007)

Here's the exception to that old rule - it aint over till the fat lady sings .. ( or as they say until the big lady nails on the horny helmet - in some cases they use real nails I'm told )

It aint over till that beautiful Desdemona (Kiri) sings 
Ave Maria - Otello - Desdemona - act IV


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2007)

Speaking of exceptions to the rule ...
Here's the christianity that you only found in operas it seems 


> pray for the sinner, the innocent, the oppressed, and the oppressors




Trouble is all the nuns are out there 'shinnying up every mountain' , (ropes and all), when they should be telling the Church hiarachy where to stick their prejudices


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2007)

probably already posted - but relevant / topical news 
and this Pharoah is a beauty lol - Elvis with a touch of rheumatism, lol
Pharoah's Song - Uwe Kröger

all (most) lyrics here, albeit in alphabetical rather than sequential order
http://www.stlyrics.com/songs/j/joseph15191.html


> Song Of The King (Joseph)
> 
> (Pharaoh & Ensemble)
> Well I was wandering along by the banks of the river
> ...





> Pharaos Dream Explained (Joseph)
> 
> (Joseph)
> Seven years of bumper crops are on their way
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2007)

Joseph and the Amazing Technicolor Dreamcoat--Go go go Joseph

 Joseph and the AmazingTechnicolor Dreamcoat-- Grovel Grovel



> Grovel, Grovel
> 
> (Joseph)
> I dreamed that in the fields one day
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 July 2007)

Tom Jones & Cerys Matthews - Baby It's Cold Outside (Live)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Baby,_It's_Cold_Outside_(song)


> really i cant stay
> (but baby its cold outside)
> ive got to go away
> (but baby its cold outside)
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 July 2007)

it's not over till the two fat gentlemen sing 
 Frank and John Tenaglia, tenor and baritone, Pearl Fishers Duet , In the depths of the temple


> http://www.musicwithease.com/bizet-pearl-fishers.html
> The Pearl Fishers  (Original French title: Les Pêcheurs de perles)
> An Opera by Georges Bizet
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2007)

ditto with lyrics ( makes all the difference when they give you those subtitles )
 Kraus & McDaniel - Pearl Fishers duet (English Subtitles)

at the back of the holy temple
decorated with flowers and gold
a woman appears
I can see her still

The prostrate crowd
looks upon her amazed
and murmurs under its breath
look it is the goddess

looming up in the shadows
and holding out her arms to us

her veil parts slightly
what a vision!
what a dream
the crowd is kneeling

..... (the melodious duet part ...
*Yes it is she
it is the goddess
so charming and so beautiful
Yes it is she
it is the goddess
who has come down amongst us
her veil has parted 
and the crowd is kneeling*
... 

but through the crowd
she makes her way
already her long veil
hides her face from us
my eyes, alas! seek her in vain
she flees

but what is this strange flame
suddenly kindled in my soul
what unknown fire is consuming me
your hand pushes mine away
love takes our hearts by storm
and turns us into enemies

no let nothing separate us
no nothing
let us swear to remain friends
let us swear to remain friends

..... (repeat of the melodious duet part ...
*Yes it is she
it is the goddess
who comes to unite us this day
and faithful to my promise
like a brother I will cherish you
it is she
it is the goddess
who comes to unite us this day*

yes let us share the same fate
let us be united until death


----------



## wayneL (23 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Kraus & McDaniel - Pearl Fishers duet



Kraus was a wonderful tenor.

I like this version with Bryn Terfel & Marcel Alvarez as well



While on Terfel duets, here with Haley Westenra (who was only 16 at the time) - Pokarekare Ana


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> While on Terfel duets



and solo -  quoting some advice he received from merlin ...
he makes it all sound so easy lol
 Bryn Terfel sings 'How to Handle a Woman' from Lerner & Lowe's 'Camelot'



> How To Handle A Woman Lyrics
> 
> ARTHUR:
> "How to handle a woman?
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

Shirley Bassey - I WHO HAVE NOTHING

 gina riley doing shirley bassey

 gina riley - aus funniest videos

http://www.kathandkim.com/


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

Orson Welles taking the piss out of Dean Martin's lyrics... "that's amore"
Orson Welles pays tribute to Dean Martin at his celebrity roast. Introduced by Don Rickles


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

Shirley Bassey - A COUPLE OF SWELLS


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2007)

I've posted this one before... but I like looking at her. 

Anna Netrebko - O Mio Babbino Caro


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2007)

Has this girl got the works or what? Looks, talent, money.... adoring fans

Anna Netrebko - Quando Me


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

hey wayne - do they have youtube in UK yet?   gee you're gonna miss this ole sunburnt country m8. 

I just love the way you can watch a brief bit of opera in amongst a heap of other choices and styles of music - learning all the time in my case - try another youtube - see if the song sounds better with a blonde singing it etc lol.

Here's one from Carmen - no question who's captor and who's captive here. 
(Then you can go to wikipedia, and find out what the hell they're talking about lol - or at least what the title 'Seguidilla' means - fantastic !   certainly sounds gypsy origins this one ) 

Lori-Kaye Miller sings the Seguidilla from Carmen




> Seguidilla
> From Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> Jump to: navigation, search
> The seguidilla is a quick, triple-time Spanish folksong and dance form. (The dance portion is spelt in the plural as seguidillas.) The song is generally in the major key and often begins on an off-beat.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

and btw (wayne) - here's the equivalent (folk) dancing in Cotswalds lol - called morris dancing - probably where line dancing started maybe ? - enjoy yourself lol 


> I did a cycling tour of Medieval England after attending the Summer Research Institute at Harris Manchester. Somewhere up the Thames towpath in Oxford I cam across this motley crew of Morris Dancers. Not only can they dance, but they also choose bars with the best bitter!



 Morris Dancing (up the road from ) Cotswalds


----------



## wayneL (27 July 2007)

Yeah the Morris Dancers are fun.... but it will have to be Morris Swimming for a while. LOL


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> Yeah the Morris Dancers are fun.... but it will have to be Morris Swimming for a while. LOL



not wrong - 
and in any case -
 that Morris dancing looks pretty Austin - tacious


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> .. one from Carmen - no question who's captor and who's captive here.
> (Then you can go to wikipedia, and find out what the hell they're talking about lol - .......... Lori-Kaye Miller sings the Seguidilla from Carmen






> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Carmen Act I (scene :- Spain, 1830)
> A beautiful square in Seville with a cigarette factory, a guard house, and a bridge. Morales and the soldiers are on guard, very bored ("Sur la place, Chacun passe"). Micaëla appears seeking José, her fiancé, but is accosted by the impudent soldiers who desire her company, causing her to run away. As José approaches with the new guard, he and the soldiers are imitated by the street-children ("Avec la garde montante"). The cigarette girls emerge from the factory, greeted by their men ("La cloche a sonné"). Carmen appears, and all the men ask her when she will love them ("Quand je vous aimerai?"). She replies that she loves the man that does not love her in the famous Habanera. ("L'amour est un oiseau rebelle"). When asked to choose a lover, she throws a flower in front of José ("Carmen! sur tes pas, nous nous pressons tous!"). José is temporarily transfixed until Micaëla brings him a letter and kiss from his mother ("Parle-moi de ma mère!"). José longingly thinks of his home. As soon as she leaves, screams are heard from the factory and the women run out, singing chaotically ("Au secours! Au secours!"). Don José and his superior, Zuniga find that Carmen has been fighting with another woman, and slashed her face with a knife. Zuniga attempts to interrogate Carmen who impudently sings a folk song, ignoring him ("Tra la la"). Zuniga instructs José to arrest her, and escort her to the gaol. *Carmen seduces José with a Seguidilla *("Près des remparts de Séville"), and convinces José to let her escape. *José is arrested for letting Carmen escape*.



Heck, wouldn't have been the first time in history that an officer of the law has been seduced on the job, - but maybe the first time he was arrested for letting the seductress go afterwards 
http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/aaz2552/large/index.html
they give this song a number 10.  

I was curious as to why the audience laughed - - found the words ( and the score)  - no not the cricket score lol.  it's where she says she didn't speak to him, she was only singing a song!.  (meanwhile sitting on a goldmine, as the bishop said to the actress)
http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/aaz2552/large/index.html

As for the effectiveness of these pickup lines, my guess is that most blokes would have difficulty not joing in the conversation at least .  
"can I buy you a Manzanilla? and would you like a dance?" etc etc - since Adam and Eve were kids.  (these days Adam would be charged with sexual harrassment lol)


> ............ Near to the walls of Sevilla, with my good friend Lilas Pastia
> I'll soon dance the gay Seguidilla, and I'll drink Manzanilla
> I'll go see my good friend Lilas Pastia
> 
> ...



PS great melody/song yes? - minors and majors etc - changing keys faster than the out-of-tune-piano at the local pub.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

Lori-Kaye Miller sings the Habanera from Carmen

Julia Migenes: the definitive Carmen. (with Pacido the Dingo - Ernie's brother ) - Habanera? - "hubba hubba!" as Wayne would say (although - wayne - maybe you prefer the voice to the gypsy gestures? lol)



> http://www.dlib.indiana.edu/variations/scores/aaz2552/large/index.html
> Habanera
> Love is like any wood bird wild, that none can ever hope to tame
> and in vain is all wooing mild, if he refuses your heart to claim
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

hey wayne -  This one has by far the best voice   Katherine Jenkins

you might meet her over there in UK maybe? - she's selling like hot dumplings they say. (and just as well she didn't wave her arms around any wilder than she did).   If that's a gypsy dress, then I'm the Duke of Cornwall lol.  (You'll be in seventh Devon mate 

Don't you love the irony - Katherine Jenkins - singing about someone resisting her , lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

wayne, why go over there !! look what you've got ahead of you...
Katherine Jenkins - Music Of The Night
 I vow to thee my country ,Katherine Jenkins
  Katherine Jenkins - A Nightingale Sang - We'll Meet Again

apparently she's the "official force's sweetheart" - and before becoming a singer she was a schoolteacher.  - wow - bet there weren't many truants in her class. 

PS when she sings (barkley Sq) ... "I may be wrong , I may be right, but I'm perfectly willing to swear" - I wonder what her idea of swearing is? 



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katherine_Jenkins  Katherine Jenkins (born 29 June 1980 in Neath, Wales[1]) is an award-winning Welsh mezzo-soprano. Her first album Premiere made her the fastest selling soprano of all time[1] and she later became the first British classical artist to have two number one albums in the same year.[2]
> 
> Jenkins has recorded several number one albums which feature arias, popular songs, hymns and classical crossover music and has performed in a large number of concerts around the United Kingdom and other countries, including the United States and Australia.




....*and look what you're leaving behind *!! sheesh. not too late to change your mind !! 

Some bloke doing a lip synch... to John Williamson'e True Blue ( good effort to be honest )


> I had an introspective moment this evening and with constant 'requests' to do some weird style of lip synching video... I thought why not. So.. here's a collab / lip synch video about my thoughts on my country, our culture and what it means to be a True Blue Australian.  Keep Smilin'  Damien


----------



## wayneL (28 July 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> hey wayne -  This one has by far the best voice   Katherine Jenkins




You're not wrong there mate, nice find. A mezzo kicking goals in the popularity stakes! That's one for the books... and a testament to the quality of her voice.

Gotta give it to the bloody Welsh, they can turn out some good singers.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

another great song mate - One Fine Day Madame Butterfly 
and I include a photo to prove she won some sort of prize (whatever - who cares - who's looking at the award anyway lol. )
http://www.columbia.edu/itc/music/reserves/cd2263/act2.html
  Katherine Jenkins - Un Bel Di

Giacomo Puccini,  Act II


> One fine day we'll notice
> A thread of smoke arising on the sea In
> the far horizon,
> And then the ship appearing;
> ...



........


> Sharpless [lights the cigarette, but then puts it down at once and showing her the letter, sits on the stool]
> I've a letter
> from Mister Pinkerton...
> 
> ...





> Butterfly [to Suzuki]
> Bring me now my wedding garment.
> Bring it hither quickly.
> [while Butterfly dons her garment, Suzuki dresses the baby in the other one, wrapping him up almost entirely in the ample and light draperies]
> ...



...........


> Butterfly makes three holes in the shosi: one high up for herself, one lower down for Suzuki and a third lower still for the child whom she seats on a cushion, signing to him to look through his hole. Suzuki crouches down and also gazes out. Butterfly stands in front of the highest hole and gazes through it, remaining rigid and motionless as a statue: the baby, who is between his mother and Suzuki, peeps out curiously.
> 
> [It is night, the rays of the moon light up the shosi from without]
> 
> ...


----------



## wayneL (28 July 2007)

She is certainly capitalizing on her "assets". LOL

Check this out, a short excerpt from her website www.katherinejenkins.co.uk

http://del.interoute.com/?id=09dc83f7-9f1b-4f20-bb4b-cb7dfce6d20d&delivery=stream

It's Brain Adams' Everything I do. I bet he never thought he'd hear it sung like that.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

Gee that's good isn't it 
might be better to listen to her without the video - lol, you get to hear it better. 
By the way , here's the barstard who killed the bull o)  lets hope it's temporary lol


Votre Toast (Toreador Song) - Dmitri Hvorostovsky
 Gino Bechi in the "Toreador Song" from Carmen
http://www.worldsverybestoperaforkids.com/sections/lyrics/toreadors.htm#start


> Sir, that toast; I’m pleased to give you one.
> Because SeÃ±ors, it’s for these gallant knights
> And the TorÃ©ros, both understand
> For sheer pleasure, for sheer pleasure
> ...


----------



## wayneL (28 July 2007)

> "A little lump of coal that's about turn into a diamond"




The bloody Welsh can sing! This is an audition for "Britain Has Talent", another Idol castoff show.

But check this guy out... and the effect it has on the judges. Classic!

A mobile phone salesman sings Nessun Dorma. Bearing in mind he is a completely untrained amateur.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

wayneL said:


> The bloody Welsh can sing! This is an audition for "Britain Has Talent", another Idol castoff show.  But check this guy out... and the effect it has on the judges. Classic! A mobile phone salesman sings Nessun Dorma. Bearing in mind he is a completely untrained amateur.



wow - I can only sing like that when there's noone around to hear lol.  (even the dog clears out!) 



> NESSUM DORMA
> 
> No man will sleep! No man will sleep! (elsewhere "no one must sleep")
> No man will sleep! No man will sleep!
> ...



Hey !! - so can the bloody Irish sing mate (ok - been here a coupla years - but probably prefers "Danny Boy" to "Life is great in the sunshine state" or "Click Go the Shears" lol
 Damien Leith - Nessun Dorma at Sydney Opera House

Damien Leith - Crying
- even Roy Orbison's folks said this was "exceptional" !! - I'd say it's better than bigO mate  !!

And those bludy critics said at his first audition "not bad singing, but you're irish and you're butt-ugly , you're wasting your time " (paraphrasing) ) gee I hate critics lol - epecially the ones that can't sing themselves !!  

This young welsh bloke will no doubt be told to get dentures before he gets to the grand finals.


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

yessss!!!
FOUNd em lol

suggestion (wayne or anyone else interested lol) - turn the volume up,  put the headphones , get on a watking machine, and do a couple of km to these blokes   (ok ok bit of a variable pace, whatever)  1970's disco music
Les Humphries Singers
old as the hills but what the heck - lol.
before the days of youtube you had to stumble onto groups on the radio etc. 
THIS mob ? - I found an old record at the dump, took it home - loved the damed thing


----------



## Woodchips (28 July 2007)

Rip rip woodchip, turn it into paper, throw it in the bin no news today! 

WC


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 July 2007)

another example of early 70's ..
The New Seekers - Beg Steal or Borrow 1972 Euro Song contest

PS woodchip... wasn't there a song once .? (gene mcdaniels)... as follows..



> CHIPPING AT YOUR MANSION OF LOVE
> From-a one little kiss and a lotta lovin' you build a big mansion of love
> High on a hill of happiness with some-a-one that you've been dreamin' of
> You build a wall around with a lotta lovin', all around your mansion of love
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 July 2007)

ABBA thank you for the music
hell they were good  (imo) 



> ABBA thank you for the music
> 
> Im nothing special, in fact Im a bit of a bore
> If I tell a joke, youve probably heard it before
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 August 2007)

Just heard this on Qantas flight - top song !  (good ole youtube )
  Weeping


> A video about apartheid in South Africa set to the song Weeping by the amazing Josh Groban & Lady Smith Mombasa



Josh Groban- Weeping (3/28/07)
Josh performing Weeping at HP Pavilion in San Jose (3/28/07) 



> Weeping Josh Groban lyrics
> Artist: Josh Groban
> Album: Awake
> Year: 2006
> ...


----------



## Damuzzdu (4 August 2007)

One of my fav. songs. The voice of Sarah Brightman, the original Christine

Cheers
Muzz

[Youtube]AgTV7rmrYlQ[/Youtube]


----------



## 2020hindsight (4 August 2007)

Two versions of this , Shirley Bassey sings it to a lover, 
 Janis Ian sings it to a cat ( as she originally wrote it ) 

Shirley Bassey - JESSE
Janis Ian "Jesse"


----------



## Damuzzdu (5 August 2007)

Phil Collins one of my all-time favorite artists....not only a great song, but a great message to the world....

[YouTube]ftlYLcEW_I4[/YouTube]


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2007)

Damuzzdu said:


> Phil Collins one of my all-time favorite artists....not only a great song, but a great message to the world....




Damazz, great songs thanks.  Mind you I make a much better Phantom than Michael Ball - even scare away the dog. 

just a comment on your "logo", lol


> Theory: Buy at the bottom and sell at the top.
> Reality: Buy at the top and sell at the bottom.



since the majority of the time I hold a stack of shares - until recently about 90% of my portfolio, I need to get your quote into my head - but in the reserve order if you follow.....  


> Sell at the top and buy at the bottom.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> The bloody Welsh can sing! This is an audition for "Britain Has Talent", another Idol castoff show.
> 
> But check this guy out... and the effect it has on the judges. Classic!
> 
> A mobile phone salesman sings Nessun Dorma. Bearing in mind he is a completely untrained amateur




“A little lump of coal that's about turn into a diamond"
she also says (last quote}  "a frog that will turn into a prince" lol
back handed compliment or what lol.



> All that we are is the result of what we have thought. The mind is everything. What we think, we become. - Maharishi Mahesh Yogi





> .. for the next contestant the world of show biz seems a million miles away
> it’s Paul, a mobile phone salesman from south Wales
> Paul:  by day I sell mobile phones, my dream is to spend my life doing what I feel that I was born to do
> Paul walks to stage, yawns written over everyones faces…
> Lady: (first photo) paul what are you here for today paul !?



I mean - what's he gonna say? - started to rain outside, and just thought I'd have a go at this while waiting for my bus!


> Paul: to sing opera
> I’ve always wanted to sing as a career
> confidence has always been a sort of difficult thing for me
> I’ve always found it a little bit difficult to be completely confident in myself
> ...



The effect he has on the judges - !!? - the lady has goosepimples ! - Don't know about you Wayne, but the only way I could give a lady goosepimples singing would be to pour a bucket of cold water over her lol - 
........... speaking of which , looks like she could do with one lol

fantastic - and interesting study in human behaviour. (as you said) - top post m8


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> ...the lady has goosepimples ! - Don't know about you Wayne, but the only way I could give a lady goosepimples singing would be to pour a bucket of cold water over her lol




A bucket of cold water over Amanda Holden? No way! I have other ideas; I would.... eerr... let's just say it wouldn't involve cold water.  LOL


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2007)

check out the 2 minute mark - I swear she's at least having breathing problems lol

Maybe she understands Italian m8.....
Don't you love that "Tramontate stars!!!" - "stars, piss off over to Switzerland!! - you're getting in the way here !!" - nah doesn't quite translate into okker does it 

and the final "I shall conquer (/ win her)"



> [Choir:] Il nome suo nessun saprà!
> E noi dovrem ahimè morir, morir!
> Dilegua o notte!
> Tramontate, stelle!
> ...





> But my secret lies hidden within me,
> no one shall discover my name!
> Oh no, I will reveal it only on your lips
> when daylight shines forth!
> ...



https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=93601&highlight=nessum#post93601

In my next life I'm gonna ask for a decent set of vocal chords !

PS Dictionary.com gives no help for "tramontate", BUT 
"transmontane". means :-
1. being or situated beyond the mountains. 
2. beyond the Alps as viewed from Italy; transalpine.

like the Aussie version, the prince driving around in the early morning in his Kingwood with Claxons fitted ...

"piss off stars, and with the rising sun, I'll conquer, honk her, and bonquer "....

PS Various Aussie adaptations of the original Latin ....
Veni vidi velcro. .. I came, I saw, I got stuck. 
Veni vidi visa. ..I came, I saw, I bought. 
Veni, vidi, vegi. ..I came, I saw, I had a salad. 
Veni vidi concreti .. I came, I saw, I concreted?


----------



## wayneL (5 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> In my next life I'm gonna ask for a decent set of vocal chords !



Indeed! I've already put my order in.


----------



## Damuzzdu (5 August 2007)

One of my favourites songs. This is a live version from Melbourne. Whilst not at the Melbourne concert, I went to the Adelaide concert and even after so many years, they are still amazing.


[YouTube]swPWZDoFPXI[/YouTube]


"HC", was voted number 49 on the list "Greatest Songs of all Time" by RS
and won the Grammy Award for Record of the Year in 1978.

Just enjoy!!!

Cheers
Muzz


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2007)

following on from that waltz by Shirley Bassey (- Jesse)
this probably 6/8 (?) whatever lol (gotta feeling its a fast waltz)

great song posted by chainsw back there - but I'm posting it again!
Sting - Until

you'll find the words here :- (bludy brilliant) 
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=93780&highlight=sting#post93780


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2007)

yess!!  - another great old oldie  - some things never change lol.
In fact a couple spanning the career of Johnny Cash ... 
Johnny Cash - What Is Truth!


> The old man turned off the radio
> Said, "Where did all of the old songs go
> Kids sure play funny music these days
> They play it in the strangest ways"
> ...




Johnny Cash Hurt

ditto


----------



## 2020hindsight (8 August 2007)

at the very end of "what is truth" song, there's a fraction of a second subliminal message there  probably out of context lol - (as usual with these things) (in fact a couple of messages - as per attached)



> You better help the voice of youth find  ..."What is truth"



poor blighters are gonna have to sort this mess out 

I remember a quote by Johnny Cash  - ahh found it ...
"The hardest thing for me in Vietnam wasn't seeing the wounded and dead. It was watching the big transport jets come in, bringing loads of fresh new boys for the war." – Johnny Cash.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=123547&highlight=vietnam#post123547


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

Right Said Fred (Bernard Cribbins)
elaine paige and bernard cribbins singing "friendship" from "anything goes"


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

What happens when we turn off Charley Pride?
Me and Bobby Mcgee by Charley Pride


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

I Know Him So Well (Elaine Paige + Barbara Dickson)



> This is the official video for "I Know Him So Well" from the musical Chess - written by Björn Ulvaeus, Benny Andersson and Tim Rice.    Elaine Paige and Barbara Dickson were playing in the London cast.





> [FLORENCE]Nothing is so good it lasts eternally
> Perfect situations must go wrong
> But this has never yet prevented me
> Wanting far too much for far too long.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

Europe's answer to "I still call Australia Home" ? - bludy good song anyways. - stirs the blood , this "heart" of his 


> Let man's petty nations tear themselves apart
> My land's only borders lie around my heart ?



Tommy Körberg - Anthem (Live Berwaldhallen)


> No man, no madness
> Though their sad power may prevail
> Can possess, conquer, my country's heart
> They rise to fail
> ...



 (Swedish?)


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chess_(musical) The world chess championship is being held in the northern Italian town of Merano. The brash American champion relishes the crowd's affection, while his Russian challenger and Molokov, his second (actually a KGB agent), watch with curiosity and disdain on TV. The opening ceremony features an arbiter insisting on holding the proceedings together, US and Soviet diplomats vowing their side will win, and marketers just looking to make a buck. The American storms out of a rules meeting, leaving his second, Florence, in an argument with the Arbiter and the Russians. She later scolds him, but he insists that she, a child Émigré who escaped Hungary during the 1956 Hungarian Revolution, should support him. Instead, she reflects that "nobody's on nobody's side". The first game of the match goes badly, with dirty tricks nearly evolving into a brawl. A meeting to smooth things over goes badly and ends with the Russian and Florence together, where they quickly develop feelings for one another. As the matches continue, the American flounders and blames Florence, who leaves him. The Russian wins the championship, then defects to the west. *Answering reporters' questions about his loyalties, his "Anthem" declares that "my land's only borders lie around my heart.*"


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

that last song, Anthem, incidentally written by BB of aBBa 


> Chess is a musical with lyrics by Tim Rice and music by Björn Ulvaeus and Benny Andersson, formerly of ABBA. The story involves a romantic triangle between two players in a world chess championship, and a woman who manages one and falls in love with the other



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pdap50L3Jtc&NR=1 (best version of all !! - shinbone that's good !)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_HyFrvloxo (ditto lol)


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

ok, having listened to 35 different versions of this , (including Katherine Jenkins btw), I reckon this one is best - 1983 version by Tommy Korberg.
as he gets younger he gets better lol.  
the subtitles below give some clues into the meaning - he is a Russian defecting after all...(see post #509)

( I guess it's similar to a love of nation outliving the politicians currently in power , "let man's petty nations tear themselves apart" etc 
..........
and this recording is personally supervised by ABBA's Benny Andersson (and he compliments Tommy on that last burst of lung power.)


> Benny Andersson
> http://www.abba-world.net/facts/benny.htm  (lol Education? - Driver's Licence )
> One inevitable question these days seems to deal with responsibilities: who’s doing what in the Benny and Björn partnership? Where does Benny end, and Björn begin-or, if you will, vice versa...?
> 
> ...





> Sir Tim Rice  http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tim_Rice - wrote lyrics for heaps , Joseph, JC Superstar,  etc etc Lion King, Evita , etc


----------



## 2020hindsight (9 August 2007)

clever satire  


> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=roy+zimmerman
> funny songs about ignorance, war and greed ….songs available at www.royzimmerman.com. Here, he performs the song at the Skeptics Society conference



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ggecq52sbR0&mode=related&search=  "Dick Cheney" by Roy Zimmerman


> Cheney - he’s like a barrel of oil –
> both crude and yet refined, lol



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsktNLgpCs8&mode=related&search= "Chickenhawk" by Roy Zimmerman
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbQScYx5quc&mode=related&search= "That Is the War on Terror" by Roy Zimmerman
 "That Is the War on Terror" by Roy Zimmerman


----------



## 2020hindsight (10 August 2007)

Here's a bit of philosophy (just found on Paul Williams website
http://paulwilliams.com/Top40Sample.html
This is what is called "overdoing-the-review-of-the-song", lol
(And I would have thought that "Yesterday" was just as good / successful etc.

The Beatles Things We Said Today


> "Things We Said Today" (recorded June 2, 1964) by The Beatles
> 
> "Things We Said Today" has always for me been a visionary song. Although it is a marvelously direct and unaffected love song, somehow for me the chorus has always sounded *as though the singer *(and I, the listener) are *conscious at this moment of how precious these moments, these years (of the Beatles' creative flowering and of the listeners' youth and collective great awakening) will seem to us whenever we think of them in our future lives. *
> 
> ...



emphasis on first syllable of each line etc


> Lyrics:
> You say you will love me
> If I have to go
> You'll be thinking of me
> ...


----------



## ZacR (10 August 2007)

Who, who, who let the dogs out !! who, who !! - Baha Men


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

Shirley Bassey - GOOD, BAD, BUT BEAUTIFUL
 Johnny Cash & June Carter tribute "Love's Been Good to Me"


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

this one only if you've got nothing better to do..
personally I dont recall ever hearing this before  - probably rarley played on radio because it goes on for bludy hours. 
Dylan at his highest   (most amazing thing about it is you wonder how he remembers all the words  ) 
btw, a gentle love song this isn't ...



> This song, like most on the album, is about love and the problems that come with it. Dylan attacks an unnamed woman throughout the song, though he sidetracks for several lines at a time to comment on the world in general. The chorus varies from time to time, but always includes the phrase, "You're an idiot, babe. It's a wonder that you still know how to breathe." At the end of the song, he changes it slightly and blames himself for some of the aforementioned problems in saying, "We're idiots, babe. It's a wonder we can even feed ourselves."






> "Someone's got it in for me, they're planting stories in the press
> Whoever it is I wish they'd cut it out but when they will I can only guess.
> They say I shot a man named Gray and took his wife to Italy,
> She inherited a million bucks and when she died it came to me.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

Making of We Are The World (Bob Dylan and Blues Springsteen)

I have seen other drafts of this ... this producer telling Dylan how to sound more like "Dylan" lol - telling Dylan how to play Dylan ..
"no, no!, sound like you're doped up more!!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

Making of We Are The World (Bob Dylan and Blues Springsteen)

I have seen other drafts of this ... this producer telling Dylan how to sound more like "Dylan" lol - telling Dylan how to play Dylan ..
"no, no!, sound like you're doped up more!!"  (lol)

"OK - listen up !!  everyone else sing in tune! ok! - Dylan - you sing as flat as possible! " 

 USA For Africa - We Are The World



> Harry Belafonte called manager Ken Kragen about a fundraising idea for Africa. Kragen suggested a multi-artistic event akin to Bob Geldof's Band-Aid and the resulting single "Do They Know It's Christmas." Kragen contacted Lionel Richie, who was one of his clients, Quincy Jones, and Michael Jackson about the idea. Kragen booked time at A&M Recording Studios on January 28, 1985, the night of the American Music Awards to ensure the artist would be available. Richie and Jackson collaborated on the song that would become "We Are the World." Jones sent out instrumental versions of the song along with the note that emphasized "check your egos at the door." The music video for the song is a who's who of '80s pop.
> 
> Issued on March 7, 1984, "We Are the World" sold 800,000 copies in one weekend. There was even a day when the record was played simultaneously on radio and TV stations across the country. Produced by Quincy Jones and issued under the name USA for Africa, "We Are the World" sold over four million copies, going to number one R&B for two weeks, number one pop for four weeks, number one adult contemporary, and number 76 country in the spring of 1985. It won Grammys for Best Song, Best Record, and Best Pop Performance by a Duo or Group. The We Are the World LP sold over three million copies, holding down the number one pop spot for three weeks, while going to number six R&B. Adding music sales and merchandising, "We Are the World" generated over 50 million dollars to aid starving people in Africa.
> 
> ...


----------



## Wysiwyg (11 August 2007)

> There`s a choice we`re makin` , we`re saving our own lives.




Ain`t that the truth.A younger Bob with his view on life.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

Wysiwyg said:


> Ain`t that the truth.A younger Bob with his view on life.



LOL - people were a bit technically challenged in those days m8.  (presumably b4 subtitles were invented? 

incidentally, the text mentions a cameo appearance by poet, Allen Ginsberg.  So I go to youtube to find out who the  hell he is lol. ... 

 Allen Ginsberg reads 'Hum Bom!'


> Allen Ginsberg reads his 'Hum Bom!' live on stage at his last appearance in London on October 19 1995 Heaven nightclub, at the 2nd birthday of club-night megatripolis. Pretty apposite for our times. From Diva Pictures (www.divapix.co.uk) More info and clips at www.allenginsbergdvd.com and myspace.com/allenginsbergliveinlondon photos at www.leeharris.co.uk




 Allen Ginsberg in London-Ah Sunflower. - trying to work out how TV works lol. 

PS I should have added this about "Idiot Wind" . 







> Idiot Wind is about the press, freedom of speech, and the power it possesses. It can twist truths into lies and lead people into believing as such. Dylan has a strong disassociation with the press because of its misuse of free speech.


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 August 2007)

Allen Ginsberg & Paul McCartney_The Ballad Of The Skeletons



> Said the Presidential Skeleton , I won't sign the bill
> Said the Speaker skeleton . Yes you will
> Said the Representative Skeleton . I object
> Said the Supreme Court skeleton , Whaddya expect
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2007)

Dion-Runaround Sue


> Runaround Sue
> by Dion
> 
> Here's my story, sad but true
> ...


----------



## bean (12 August 2007)

A re-release of the following song 
(chart was posted on site financial sence)
The DJIA beginning with the 1929 Crash. *"Happy Days Are Here Again" *was composed by Milton Ager (1893-1979) & Jack Yellen (1892-1991) in 1929, and introduced, just prior to the stock market crash which heralded the start of the Great Depression.


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 August 2007)

Conan O'Brien Crunes "Trouble" at the 2006 Emmys

PS bean, as they say, when you lose some money, you gotta try a bit harder to tune into things that echo a positive outlook 
Blind guy listens to echos to navigate


----------



## Boyou (12 August 2007)

Hey 20 20! 
              Have only been following this thread with a fairly dispassionate eye

Think the reason for that is I am VERY Market/Stock specific..

But I have to say for my first post on this thread....I was amazed to see the juxtaposition of Ginsberg.. he being the rebel poet of the 60's and Macartney the (perhaps mainstream) songster of the same period!

Put me in mind of Dylan's "Blowin In the Wind"..although I got it,at first, filtered by way of Peter,Paul and Mary. 

Being a child of the 60's myself and, as such , formed by those times,I am trying to laugh while I wonder at the future  

Thanks for keeping this going.(May I say ....against the flow of general indifference? ): D

Cheers Ya'll


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2007)

Anna Netrebko & Elina Garanča

The Flower Duet


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Anna Netrebko & Elina Garanča, The Flower Duet



a couple of good-ens in baden -baden 
IN CONTRAST !...
The following one I have major difficulty getting excited about, lol - 
a)you can't see her singing   ,  
b) the song is unlikely to get above 22,000 in the hit parade, and 
c) the dog is howling along outside lol.   
"The wolves in their wild joy are howling" - I kid you not - true as I'm sitting here lol. 


http://www.musiclyricsatoz.com/viewvideo.php?id=9ilpVmE3DBI

Bell Song from Lakme Elizabeth Parcells 1977 
someone posted :- 







> Much better than either Callas or Sutherland, to me. Callas' voice always sounded hooty to me. Sutherland sang this as if she were wading in molassas. This is much closer to the Lily Pons version. Anyway, superb!



mmmm - at least molassas comes in handy - if'n you want to paint fence posts for instance. 


> Translation: Down there where shades more deep are glooming, What travelers that, alone, astray?
> Around him flame bright eyes, dark depths illuming, but on he journeys as by chance, on the way!
> *The wolves in their wild joy are howling*. As if for their pray they were prowling;
> The young girl foward runs, and doth their fury dare.
> ...




Leo Delibes from Lakmé by LEO DELIBES (1836-1891) "Ou va la jeune indoue?" Hi res version at http://www.elizabethparcells.com/animations.htm


----------



## wayneL (13 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> a couple of good-ens in baden -baden



I have baden-baden thoughts when watching Netrebko.


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2007)

Boyou said:


> Have only been following this thread with a fairly dispassionate eye.  - reason for that is I am VERY Market/Stock specific..
> 
> But I have to say for my first post on this thread....I was amazed to see the juxtaposition of Ginsberg.. he being the rebel poet of the 60's and Macartney the (perhaps mainstream) songster of the same period!



Boyou, 
thanks 
I just want to say that I force myself to follow lyrics and other general stuff - gives me something to think about other than trading - otherwise I am far too inclined to run around making too many trades, and hence to spend a fortune in Etrade fees, when I find in the end, I could have simply "sat" on em until they finally came good.  

Once my bets are on, I try to give em a chance to come good  
doesn't always happen of course lol. 
adios amigos, 2020 / fellow child of the 60's
(sheesh been a while since I was called a child lol)

PS You must remember this one then? 
posted by "smartblond" - say? is that an oxymoron? lol (oops - don't go there)
the classic oxymoron? ( as Ginsberg might say praps - not that I was aware of him then) "military intelligence" 
or maybe this one  "I got life " 
 Hair - I Got Life


> Aint got no home, aint got no shoes
> Aint got no money, aint got no class
> Aint got no friends, aint got no schoolin
> Aint got no wear, aint got no job
> ...




PS  not sure if the "right to be here" includes the "right to smash plates " lol


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2007)

Nina Simone - Ain't Got No...I've Got Life
 Nina Simone- Lonesome Cities
 Nina Simone - Young Gifted And Black (Live)
 - sung with attitude


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 August 2007)

> LONESOME CITIES  Rod McKuen
> There's a few more lonesome cities that I'd like to see,
> While the wine of wondering is still inside of me,
> There's a few more pretty women that I'd like to know,
> ...



this is a selection of a few posts from another website  ..


> ... i had the honour of meeting Ms. Nina Simone...she told me about the injustices of the music industry and how her trust was every time betrayed by the system......
> 
> Nina Simone ......She wrote this (To be young, gifted and black) song with Weldon Irvine.It's not just rhetoric! It's real life. Everytime I hear this song, it makes me so proud...
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 August 2007)

Hair had the full gammit of songs - from flippant to sobering  - great show though.
 Three Dog Night ~ Easy to be Hard
but more powerful when sung by a girl ..
 Hair, Easy To Be Hard


> How can people be so heartless
> How can people be so cruel
> Easy to be hard
> Easy to be cold
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 August 2007)




----------



## insider (17 August 2007)

I wonder if there are any songs or lyrics for share markets?


----------



## insider (17 August 2007)

wow there are  I was just looking back on the thread... how funny


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

Dolly Parton - Jolene


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Dolly Parton - Jolene



Another Dolly Song...sung by Katherine Jenkins. Oh me oh my.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

wayneL said:


> Another Dolly Song...sung by Katherine Jenkins. Oh me oh my.



sheesh - don't she just score 11 outta 10 fer class , . :sheep:

Here's yet another Dolly Parton song I heard on the radio this evening - different , lol 
Dolly Parton - Coat Of Many Colors
(makes a change from rap crap  )
true story (allegedly)
Dolly Parton sings Coat of Many Colors in Stockholm Sweden


> Dolly Parton tells us the story behind her song Coat of Many Colors and then sings it to us. From her concert at the Stockholm Globe Arena, Sweden, March 16th, 2007


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

Emmylou Harris, Chet Atkins - Precious Memories



> PRECIOUS MEMORIES
> As I travel down life's pathway
> Know not what the years may hold
> As I ponder, hope grows fonder
> ...


----------



## wayneL (25 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> Emmylou Harris, Chet Atkins - Precious Memories



Emmylou is fantastic.


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

Wayne, recognise the bloke behind her ? 
heaps more ... (later) ..http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=knopfler+harris&search=Search
Sultans of Swing - Live Aid
This is a great version - he's just so relaxed  - even adlibs with the lyrics  - bludy brilliant 


> checkitout-george - now he knows all them fancy chords. you'd swear he's gonna make it cry, make it sing now .......
> ......
> and harry doesn't mind if he doesn't make that fancy scene - he's got a daytime job he's doing quite allright thankk you very much



after 3 minutes it goes instrumental - up to you.  Here are some cyber notes ....



> http://www.songfacts.com/detail.php?id=1090 Songfacts:   You can leave comments about the song at the bottom of the page.
> This song is about guys who go to a club after work, listen to music and have a good time. They are there for the music, and not for the image presented by the band. The song was a marked change from the waning Disco style and the nascent Punk movement. (thanks, bertrand - Paris, France)
> 
> Group leader Mark Knopfler got the idea for song this from watching a lousy club band perform. Knopfler got a lot of songwriting ideas from observing everyday people, something that got harder to do when he became famous.
> ...



Lyrics already posted probably more than once , but what the heck - never beside Emmylou Harris 


> You get a shiver in the dark,
> it's raining in the park, but meantime...
> South of the river you stop
> and you hold everything.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2007)

JAMES DARREN / GOODBYE CRUEL WORLD

Here's the same thing in German 
 some fraulein dancing to James Darren


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Hey Wayne - I imagine you are heading for UK soon - here's a going-away thought / image whatever   Peter Pan handing over the sword to the kids in "Never Never Land "

or should that be --- to the kids of "We of the Never Never " 

after a stay with them where he discovers his "alter ego, Peter Pan". ...
PS bon voyage whwnever it is you move.

and Rob Thomas' "Little Wonders" -  "Its the heart that really matters in the end."
 Hook - Little Wonders (Rob Thomas)


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Pam Ayres born in Oxforshire, now lives in Cotswalds - probably one of your new neighbours, wayne?
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pam_Ayres
believe it or not ...
a) used to work for MI5
b) decided to write poems instead - and
c) gets an MBE lol

just to help you with the accent .... and the British sense of humour lol 
WaterAid Comedy - Anna Black does Victoria Wood doing Pam Ayres
Re: Never Mind

examples of pam's poetry
http://web.tampabay.rr.com/jownley/pamayres.htm


> Good Will To Men. Give Us Your Money
> 
> It was Christmas Eve on a Friday, The shops was full of cheer,
> With tinsel in the windows, And presents twice as dear.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Pam Ayres has a flippant sense of humour - but it's powerful as well 


> The Battery Hen
> by Pam Ayres
> 
> Oh. I am a battery hen,  On me back there's not a germ,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

cotswalds etc ..
the first epitaph is from a tombstone at Great Torrington , Devon. -  not sure about the rest, but full of humour  - not bad when you can go to the cemetry and find , not only 2000 year old plus history, but humour as well !.  (the poms are gr8 aren't they ? ) 


> Here lies a man who was killed by lightning
> he died when his prospects seemed to be brightening
> He might have cut a flash in this world of trouble
> but the flash cut him and he lies in the stubble





> Beneath this stone , this lump of clay
> lies Annabella Young
> who on the 21st of May
> began to hold her tongue





> Here lie I, Martin Elginbrodde,
> Ha'e mercy on my soul , Lord God,
> As I would do, were I Lord God,
> and ye were Martin Elginbrodde





> This is the grave of Mike ODay,
> who died maintaining his right of way;
> his right was clear, his will was strong,
> but he's just as dead as if he'd been wrong


----------



## wayneL (26 August 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> just to help you with the accent .... and the British sense of humour lol





Here's the accent from the area where I'll be:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/mediaselector/...tarmoment1?size=au&bgc=C0C0C0&nbram=1&bbram=1

www.stroudtown.com


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2007)

Looks great there Wayne.
When I was younger, I wrote a few lines ...
"I see myself the traveller, 
whose mental mood reflects 
the ease of mobilising man 
who freedom self-elects "

Since then most of my wings have been clipped lol.  
Pleased to see you still have your original full wingspan. 

Speaking of way-back-when,  This song was around when I was a young man living in the tropics - used to watch the sunset to it 

In fact there were two albums of rather contemplative mood I used to enjoy - 
Seekers Seen in Green ,  and Sinatra's A Man Alone  

 Rod McKuen's "A Man Alone", sung by Frank Sinatra 


> A MAN ALONE  - Rod McKuen
> In me, you see a man alone
> Held by the habit of being on his own
> A man who listens to the trembling of the trees
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 August 2007)

chops_a_must said:


> Sorry, but I enjoy Ginsberg:
> 
> _I saw the best minds of my generation destroyed by
> madness, starving hysterical naked,
> ...



I finally worked out who Ginsberg was mate - 
 sorry to be such a slow learner 


2020hindsight said:


> Allen Ginsberg & Paul McCartney_The Ballad Of The Skeletons


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2007)

The song that kicked things off for Andrea Bocelli

Andrea Bocelli & Zucchero - Miserere




> The song, Miserere, written by Italian rock star Zucchero Fornaciari with English lyrics by U2�s Bono, was critical to Andrea Bocelli�s rise from piano bar singer to international phenomenon. This unique song is a duet between a "bluesman" and an operatic tenor. In 1992, Zucchero hoped to persuade Luciano Pavarotti to record it with him and needed a demo to play for the maestro. The recording studio remembered Andrea from work he had produced for himself at the studio, and they called him to perform the demo with Zucchero.
> When Michele Torpedine (who later became Andrea's manager) played the demo for Pavarotti, the maestro reportedly made extremely positive comments about Andrea�s voice, refusing to believe that he was an unknown musician and singer in a piano bar. He is reported to have said, "Thank you for writing such a wonderful song. Yet you do not need me to sing it - let Andrea sing Miserere with you, for there is no one finer."


----------



## wayneL (1 September 2007)

They say that Bocelli isn't a true operatic tenor because he cannot be heard above an orchestra and has to use a microphone. Fair comment, but there can be no question a bout the quality and timbre of his voice. Anyone that can do a halfway presentable rendition of the Nessun Dorma CAN sing. But this, notwithstanding the microphone, is second to none, you won't hear better anywhere.

Nessun Dorma - Andrea Bocelli


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 September 2007)

wayneL said:


> They say that Bocelli isn't a true operatic tenor because he cannot be heard above an orchestra and has to use a microphone. Fair comment, but there can be no question a bout the quality and timbre of his voice. Anyone that can do a halfway presentable rendition of the Nessun Dorma CAN sing. But this, notwithstanding the microphone, is second to none, you won't hear better anywhere.  Nessun Dorma - Andrea Bocelli



hey Wayne - there was nothing wrong with your Welsh mobile phone salesman !! the one who could give the Amanda Holden a thrill 
(post #498 refers) 

if you look close you can see the goosepimples, lol.

speaking of "timbre" - these blokes had a fair bit as well ... 
Monty Python - Lumberjack Song


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 September 2007)

Carpenters I Need To Be In Love Video
Karen Carpenter - what a girl she was !   (and what a sport to make this video) 


> I know I ask perfection of a quite imperfect world
> and fool enough to think that's what I'll find


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 September 2007)

wayneL said:


> The song that kicked things off for Andrea Bocelli
> Andrea Bocelli & Zucchero - Miserere



and he's blind !!
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrea_Bocelli

No doubt he has concentrated on recording operas (5 or 6 at least according to Wikipedia) rather than risk falling off the front of the stage into the orchestra pit    (If I'm being disrespectful, it's just that in my possibly warped imagination I assume that he would laugh and/or agree )

and here with Sarah Brightman 
 Andrea Bocelli & Sarah Brightman - Time To Say Goodbye



> Andrea Bocelli (born 22 September 1958) is a blind polylingual Italian singer, writer, and music producer. He is both an operatic tenor and a classical crossover singer. To date, he has recorded six complete operas ”” La BohÃ¨me, Il Trovatore, Werther, Pagliacci, Cavalleria Rusticana and Tosca ”” in addition to various classical and pop albums. He sold 55 million albums worldwide.
> 
> Early career
> In 1992, the Italian rock star Zucchero first auditioned Bocelli while scouting for tenors to duet with him in the song "Miserere"; after hearing this recording, tenor Luciano Pavarotti urged Zucchero to use Bocelli instead of himself and said, "he is better than me, I can't do any better." The song was later recorded with Pavarotti, but Bocelli accompanied Zucchero on his European concert tour.
> ...





> http://www.andreabocelli.com/2006/bio.html Dion put it another way .. "If God had a singing vioce it would sound a lot like Andrea Bocelli"



 Celine Dion & Andrea Bocelli - The Prayer


----------



## 2020hindsight (3 September 2007)

Violin Serenade, Jim Park, Meditation of Thais by Massenet
this bloke's bludy good (imo )


> What would I do without the violin? Sometimes when there are no words, it has spoken for me. I have played this violin piece (the Meditation from Thais by Massenet...Meditacion de Thais) that has so often in the past, translated my heart...in front of many or as a serenade. I am still really a street/subway musician at heart. And I actually went back recently to San Francisco to put on tape those days there and New York City years ago a as a street and subway musician...
> 
> If you've taken the time to listen, I thank you. On the day I played this, my heart was full. And it was just a dry run...only the second time through with the pianist...I hope it came from that place of peace in the universe...Thanks for visiting


----------



## stevo (4 September 2007)

For a change in tempo try Tim Buckley - Make it Right, from the Greetings From L.A.

*Ah, she's gonna beat me, whip me, spank me
Ah, make it right again*

The words struggle by themselves - they need Buckley's tortured delivery to give them true meaning.

The album was quite a revelation when I first heard it back in the late seventies. Comparisions with the way the market treats us are quite valid 

regards


----------



## rub92me (4 September 2007)

2020hindsight said:


> this one only if you've got nothing better to do..
> personally I dont recall ever hearing this before  - probably rarley played on radio because it goes on for bludy hours.
> Dylan at his highest   (most amazing thing about it is you wonder how he remembers all the words  )
> btw, a gentle love song this isn't ...



One of my Dylan favourites, this one. I have about 6 different (studio, live, bootleg, etc.) versions of this, and it is clear from that that he _can't_ actually remember all the words and he just improvises as he goes along without missing a beat. True poetic talent. 
One of the versions I recall has a variation on the fortune teller that goes like this:
"I ran into the fortune teller, who said there'd be some thunder at the well.
I haven't tasted piece and quiet for so long it seems like living hell!"


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2007)

a couple of Russian songs I just found on youtube ... (lol - looks like a bludy site more fun than spanish flamenco for example 
 katyusha - kalinka -russian pub scene 
 KALINKA
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kalinka_(song)


> Kalinka" ("Калинка" in Cyrillic) might be the best-known Russian song of all time. It has been mistaken as being a genuine folksong, but was actually written in 1860 by the composer and folklorist Ivan Petrovich Larionov 1830-1889 and first performed in Saratov as part of a theatrical entertainment that he had composed. Soon it was added to the repertory of a folk choral group, and the rest is history.
> 
> The song celebrates a snowball tree, with a speedy tempo and light-hearted lyrics. Singers and dancers many a time get into a frenzied celebration of song and dance while performing this song.
> 
> In 2003, Roman Abramovich bought Chelsea FC. Since then, Kalinka has been associated with the London based Football Club and is often played before or after important matches, including the Champions League clashes with FC Barcelona and the Carling Cup final.






> Juniper, juniper, juniper, juniper of mine, in the garden the raspberry, raspberry of mine
> Ah, Under the pine, the green one, Lay me down to sleep, Ah, lully lully, ah lully lully, Lay me down to sleep
> Chorus
> Ah, Little pine, little green one, Don't rustle above me, Ah, lully lully, ah lully lully, Don't rustle above me
> ...



 Red Russian Army Choir - Katjusha
 Camille & The Band - Katjusha (or Katyusha)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Katyusha_(song)


> Katyusha (Катюша) is a Russian Soviet wartime song about a girl longing for her beloved, who is away on military service. The music was composed in 1938 by Matvei Blanter and the lyrics were written by Mikhail Isakovsky. It was first performed by the celebrated folk singer, Lidiya Ruslanova. Some critics believe that Katyusha was not a Blanter composition, pointing out that a similar tune was used by Igor Stravinsky in his opera Mavra (1922) which he later adapted to Chanson Russe (1937).
> 
> Katyusha is a tender diminutive from the female name Ekaterina (Catherine). In Russian, many names have diminutives (besides nicknames). For example, the diminutive for Natalia is Natasha, and the tender diminutive for Natasha is Natashenka. In the case of Ekaterina (Catherine), Katya is the nickname and Katyusha, a tender diminutive.
> 
> The Russian song also gave name to the BM-8, BM-13, and BM-31 "Katyusha" rocket launchers that were built and fielded by the Red Army in World War II.


----------



## natashia (6 September 2007)

This music and Lyrics are pretty cool...a favourite but not "the favourite"...Like the musicians -melody -voice telling the story..so its pWeEty kEwL  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Av3LXdpi7q0


----------



## wayneL (6 September 2007)

Pavarotti goes to the great opera house in the sky.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/stories/2007/09/06/2025990.htm


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2007)

wow - sad day - and only 71
this song I can honestly say I've never heard before  - but shows his preparedness to have a bit of fun, and "move amongst the common folk" 
 Queen + Luciano Pavarotti - Too Much Love Will Kill You


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 September 2007)

Pavarotti - Una furtiva lagrima - Donizetti

 Luciano Pavarotti Pour Mon Ame Fille (Donizetti)


> This aria comes from Donizetti's opera La Fille du Regiment. It is most famous for it difficult nine high C's. Luciano Pavarotti's ability to sing this aria help to make him famous and led to his nickname "King of the High C's". It is sung in French


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 September 2007)

this one already posted - but what the heck - top video imo 
 Billy Joel-A Matter Of Trust
and this one I guess 
 Billy Joel-Lullabye (Goodnight, My Angel)


----------



## wayneL (13 September 2007)

We was robbed I tell ya. 

Eva Cassidy who died of cancer at 33 years old in 1996, unknown outside of Washington DC when alive, posthumously became a star with these:


Fields of Gold


Songbird

Bloody shame.


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

a couple of other ladies who died around that age .. Mama Cass 33
 The Mamas & the Papas - Twelve Thirty - music only
Incidentally wiki says she died of heart attack and not choking . 


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cass_Elliot Cass Elliot (September 19, 1941 – July 29, 1974), born Ellen Naomi Cohen, was a noted American singer, best remembered as Mama Cass of the pop quartet The Mamas & the Papas. ....  Elliot was found dead in her hotel room in London from an apparent heart attack after two sold-out performances at the Palladium.



 I Fall To Pieces - Patsy Cline (died at 30 - aircrash)


> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Patsy_Cline Patsy Cline (b. Virginia Patterson Hensley September 8, 1932 – March 5, 1963) was an American country music singer, who enjoyed pop music cross-over success during the era of the Nashville Sound in the early 1960s. Since her death at the age of 30 in a 1963 plane crash at the height of her career, she has been considered one of the most influential, successful, revered and acclaimed female vocalists of the 20th century. Her life and career has been the subject of numerous books, movies, documentaries, articles and stage plays.
> 
> Cline was best known for her rich tone and emotionally expressive voice, which, along with her role as a mover and shaker in the Country Music industry, has been cited and praised as an inspiration by many vocalists of various music genres. Since her death she has sold millions of albums over the past 50 years and won countless posthumous awards, which has given her an iconic fan status, similar to that of country music legends Johnny Cash and Dolly Parton. In 2001, she was voted by artists and members of the Country Music industry as #1 of 40 Greatest Women of Country Music of all time


----------



## 2020hindsight (14 September 2007)

High Hopes Frank Sinatra

lol - maybe a theme song for the Traveston protestors 



> Next time your found, with your chin on the ground
> There a lot to be learned, so look around
> 
> Just what makes that little old ant
> ...


----------



## wayneL (15 September 2007)

Allison Kraus - Carolina In My Mind

Sweet Version


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2007)

John Farnham - Burn For You (Film Clip)


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2007)

Interesting to compare Johnny Farnham and Glenn Shorrock - both brilliant of course
 John Farnham comments on his Little River Band days
 Little River Band -  Hang on, help is on it's way The original LRB with Glenn Shorrock singing


----------



## RevelsCat (20 September 2007)

You complete my fate
The world unwinds inside of me
You complete my fate
The halo crawls away
You repeat my fate
Rewinding all we can
You refill my place
You refill my place
Come and save me
Come and save me

You complete my fate
The heavens stroll inside of me
You repeat my fate
Revealing who we are
You refill my place
You refill my place
Come and save me
Come and save me

Believe in me
Drink the wine
Take my hand
Fill me up
Believe in me
Drink the wine
Take my hand
Let me follow

Ergo Proxy kiri


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2007)

revels - here's the youtube of same


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2007)

Muppet Show Moreno and Animal


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 September 2007)

connie singing ben (6 yr old )


----------



## chops_a_must (1 December 2007)

You might like this one 2020. My favourite acoustic rock band Neutral Milk Hotel with a dedication to Anne Frank, 'In the Aeroplane Over the Sea'.





> What a beautiful face
> I have found in this place
> That is circling all round the sun
> What a beautiful dream
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 December 2007)

thanks chops 
appreciated - good stuff - Anne Frank was wise beyond her years heh?

here's one of her quotes (as you may or may not recall)
https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=78201&highlight=frank#post78201


----------



## natashia (17 February 2008)

Anybody got this music with Erik Satie actually playing Gymnopedie No.1 on youtube or wherever??

Check this out...Love this ...Gymnopedie No.1

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atejQh9cXWI&feature=related






Where can one download music from the web now?


----------



## 2020hindsight (19 February 2008)

natashia said:


> Anybody got this music with Erik Satie actually playing Gymnopedie No.1 on youtube or wherever??
> 
> Check this out...Love this ...Gymnopedie No.1
> 
> ...



hi natashia - can't see any there played by Erik Satie - a few guitar versions though. 

bit like these maybe... (?) - then again , some would say nothing at all like em  

 Albert Ketelbey - In A Monastery Garden 

 WITOLD SMORAWINSKI: " Romance de Amor" 

  Michael Lucarelli plays Moonlight sonata


----------



## natashia (19 February 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hi natashia - can't see any there played by Erik Satie - a few guitar versions though.
> 
> bit like these maybe... (?) - then again , some would say nothing at all like em
> 
> ...





Oh wow this is really weird cause those last two guitar classicals (mostly)and many others was what my ex  :error:use to use for practice when we were on downtime  (rehearsals) from music. 

Well I dont seem to be having any joy from where I can download music from aside from Utube.....I know they are manning most sites now from free download BUT MANNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN!!! this is the internet and I am not convinced there isn't any sneaky's going onnnnnnnnnnnnnn ......Come on someone spit it out :casanova:


----------



## natashia (22 February 2008)

natashia said:


> Anybody got this music with Erik Satie actually playing Gymnopedie No.1 on youtube or wherever??
> 
> Check this out...Love this ...Gymnopedie No.1
> 
> ...










Just listen to this compilation and its the same song as above!! 

http://www.last.fm/music/Erik+Satie/_/Gymnopedie+Nº+1



Brilliant stuff :


----------



## natashia (21 June 2008)

Oh! Oh!come on guys ...No one keeping up the moosic songs GEEZZZZZZZ!!

OK well here's some songs that it's just so good...Musicians and WORDS in these X3 story's/music hits everyones home I think... posted this elsewhere but what can I say apart from  :horse:


Just the backup female at the end I felt kind of killed it abit IMO...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F44BcGjIbAA&feature=related


2 part-song EXTREMELY THE BEST !

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YIt6prDbgdc&NR=1


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cPfTvPBIR-s&NR=1


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2008)

howdy natasha 
the first one has been posted a coupla times already  - but it's a bridge between Clapton and moving onto Dire Straits ..

 Dire Straits & Eric Clapton - Sultans of Swing Live

 Dire Straits - walk of life


----------



## Michael9 (21 June 2008)

I like this 

But when the night is falling 
and you cannot find the light 
If you feel your dream is dying 
Hold tight 
You've got the music in you 
Don't let go 
You've got the music in you 
One dance left 
This world is gonna pull through 
Don't give up 
You've got a reason to live 
Can't forget you only get what you give 

Fly high 
What's real can't die 
You only get what you give

It's the New Radicals "You've Got the Music In You". You know how "Good Music" is always fresh no matter how old it is; like worthwhile Art it always rewards your new attention... well, this song is like that for me, it always generates uplift, particularly the line What's real can't die. Chris Cross' song Sailing is a bit similar in that regard. You know how they say the deep source of comedy is that eventually we all die and that's the big joke we all know about deep down. On that cheery note ......


----------



## natashia (21 June 2008)

Now how did I in hindsight knew you were going to gently answer LOL but but but this is comparing apples with sultanas....

You are I are up for debate here  I am doing the Ali dance  with boxing gloves :bananasmi 

I can understand Sultans but mannnnnnnnnnnn the music was quite different and really Slowhand was a pure natural right???
okay cool...:


----------



## natashia (21 June 2008)

Michael9 said:


> I like this
> 
> But when the night is falling
> and you cannot find the light
> ...




I agree totally and utterly totally agree artyman:...Music especially good music beat and words just kick in majorly for me not like songs that have good meaning /words but you just cant get with the rhythm and there it goes...in the lousy basket or some of them in the bin....Yet oddly enough you can have great music beat and yeah yeah yay yay for words and it defies gravity...all the more appealing to the ears

The female vocalists are getting few and far between now....there are no more real singers unless you go digging and hunt down some that are not even known...on that note thats my b*tch for today duh!!...


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2008)

Michael9 said:


> I like this
> 
> But when the night is falling
> and you cannot find the light
> ...



here you go michael  - good one....

  New Radicals - You Get What You Give (= You Got The Music In You)


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2008)

natashia said:


> Now how did I in hindsight knew you were going to gently answer LOL but but but this is comparing apples with sultanas....
> 
> ..  I can understand Sultans but mannnnnnnnnnnn the music was quite different and really Slowhand was a pure natural right???
> okay cool...:



n, 
this is probably my favourite Clapton .. (about his boy who died young - 4 years) 
but I think I heard he refuses to play it in public anymore.... 

(PS you suggesting Mark Knopfler isn't a natural? lol)
 Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven



> "Tears In Heaven"
> 
> Would you know my name
> If I saw you in heaven
> ...






> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eric_Clapton
> The early 1990s saw tragedy enter Clapton's life again on two occasions. On 27 August 1990, fellow guitarist Stevie Ray Vaughan, who was touring with Clapton, and two members of their road crew were killed in a helicopter crash between concerts.
> 
> *Then, on 20 March 1991 at 11:00 a.m., Conor, who was four years of age, died when he fell from the 53rd-story window of his mother's friend's New York City apartment, landing on the roof of an adjacent four-story building. *Clapton's grief was expressed in the song "Tears in Heaven" (on the soundtrack to the 1991 movie Rush), and "Circus". The song was co-written by Will Jennings. He received a total of six Grammys that year for the single "Tears in Heaven" and the Unplugged album.


----------



## natashia (21 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> n,
> this is probably my favourite Clapton .. (about his boy who died young - 4 years)
> but I think I heard he refuses to play it in public anymore....
> 
> Eric Clapton - Tears in Heaven






hiya...

I cant play that song without getting emotional and the thought just rakes my insides...He looks like he is choking up when he sings that song...he still a very sad man...
Its been about rejection all his life and wants what he cannot have then gets what he wants and feels he doesnt deserve it...cause he cannot define what is right about himself  

Really sad stuff and mixture of very heavy duty drug/s abuse then another habit onto the next like sleep eat and drink alcohol literally..
GOD that lists goes on and on like his tragic phases in life..breaks me up chronic..

It really sux when you dont know where or whom your parents are/were and all you know is that you grew up living with grandparents and sister who he found out at the age of nine that was really his mum...never met his dada yet his dad didnt know this famous Eric Clapton was his son while he was alive.
His mum left him after that confession only to return remarried and with another son that was later killed in a motorcar accident...Hell!! this can go on and on and its only the beginning of the disaster....

I bet he wishes he could have taken Layla off the albums too 


PS- This is one of the stories we get to hear about because of his fame but can you imagine how many tragic stories there are out there!!!


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2008)

how's this for a change of direction 
 The Time Warp!



> RiffRaff:  It's astounding;
> Time is fleeting;
> Madness takes its toll.
> But listen closely...
> ...


----------



## natashia (21 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> n,
> this is probably my favourite Clapton .. (about his boy who died young - 4 years)
> but I think I heard he refuses to play it in public anymore....
> 
> ...





LOL I just saw the PS on your last post and you been in hiding? Ok right  well ok he is quite ok naturelle :bs: but just lacks abit of something thats not ok..so nope that's not ok with me so yeah he isn't as naturale as EC 

Is that ok with you? 
cool great glad we came to some agreement :


----------



## Undertow (21 June 2008)

I do not have a particular favourite song or lyrics. I tis often just how I feel on a day or the sounds of the song itself.

Like today I like listening to this 1:

Steely Dan- Deacon Blues

 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=inz9Sa_CVFs


----------



## CoffeeKing (21 June 2008)

Blinded by the light

http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=C6AFCJ1dLdg


----------



## natashia (21 June 2008)

Undertow said:


> I do not have a particular favourite song or lyrics. I tis often just how I feel on a day or the sounds of the song itself.
> 
> Like today I like listening to this 1:
> 
> ...






LOL is that you snowman? 
Yup its 's a good song-good band anyhow...
catchy tune that...


----------



## 2020hindsight (21 June 2008)

Joni Mitchell is another who writes personal songs ....



> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Joni_Mitchell
> And so, after leaving art college in June 1964, Joan Anderson (Joni Mitchell) left her home in Saskatoon to relocate to Toronto. Joni also found out that she was pregnant by her college ex-boyfriend, and in February 1965 she gave birth to a baby girl. A few weeks after the birth, Joni married folk-singer Chuck Mitchell, and took his surname. He promised to help take responsibility for the child but something changed, and a few weeks later Joni gave her daughter, Kelly Dale Anderson, up for adoption.
> 
> The experience remained private for most of her career, but she made allusions to it in several songs, most notably the song "Little Green" (from Blue), and, years later, the song "Chinese Cafe" from Wild Things Run Fast ("Your kids are coming up straight/My child's a stranger/I bore her/But I could not raise her"). Her daughter, renamed Kilauren Gibb, began a search for her as an adult, and the two were reunited in 1997. [5]




 Joni Mitchell- Little Green

 joni mitchell finding her daughter


----------



## natashia (22 June 2008)

Hey you heard this  before



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b8KlOZEgtKs&feature=related

This lady kicks  S


----------



## 2020hindsight (22 June 2008)

yep she rocks - 
hey can you say that about jazz singers?

 Don't worry, be happy!


----------



## natashia (22 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> yep she rocks -
> hey can you say that about jazz singers?
> 
> Don't worry, be happy!





Ahuh acid jazz for me at the moment.... the song is relating to one of my shares hahahahahahahahha

Saw the signs read the book .... I should have looked around DROWNING IN DEEP DOO DOOS :swear:




LOLOLOL chokin at them there pics Hind


----------



## Undertow (22 June 2008)

natashia said:


> LOL is that you snowman?
> Yup its 's a good song-good band anyhow...
> catchy tune that...




hello natashia
I sure is me frosty from HotCopper. 
I am glad you liked the song. I read your comment in reply to me from the other site. Unfortunately I could not respond. I wish you well.


----------



## natashia (22 June 2008)

Undertow said:


> hello natashia
> I sure is me frosty from HotCopper.
> I am glad you liked the song. I read your comment in reply to me from the other site. Unfortunately I could not respond. I wish you well.






How did you get to post the song if you were suspended?
...dont mind me I cannot be bothered with the 'days of our lives crapola'....


----------



## Undertow (22 June 2008)

natashia said:


> How did you get to post the song if you were suspended?
> 
> Well I must have been suspended just after I posted the song. I was in the middle of listening to the song and when I came back to post yet another song I noticed my ability to do so was blocked. I will not go into the details as to why but I am innocent of all charges . As a result I may not use that site much or at all anymore. This site seems good and it is well presented and has good functions to use.
> 
> ...


----------



## natashia (22 June 2008)

Undertow said:


> natashia said:
> 
> 
> > How did you get to post the song if you were suspended?
> ...


----------



## Undertow (22 June 2008)

Thanks for the song, a nice one to finish on this evening


----------



## Timmy (24 June 2008)

Well, at the moment I am having a good laugh with the lyrics from a new song from Kelis (the Milkshake girl):

_You think you might have a chance (I don't think so)
You're tellin' me to be nice (I don't think so)
You wanna get in my pants (I don't think so, I don't think so, I don't think so, I don't think so)..._

LOL - cracks me up every time I hear it!

YouTube link.


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 June 2008)

speaking of milkshakes 

 Kelis - Milkshake 

 ditto - cartoon


----------



## natashia (24 June 2008)

Hey Hindy you cycle like this guy? lol 

: :   : :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k01-z8JTiqc&amp;feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 June 2008)

similar style 

  Kate Ceberano "Go Your Own Way"


----------



## 2020hindsight (24 June 2008)

then of course there's Fleetwood in full flight ..  

 Fleetwood Mac - Tusk


----------



## natashia (24 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> similar style
> 
> Kate Ceberano Go Your Own Way
> 
> ...


----------



## natashia (28 June 2008)

http://youtube.com/watch?v=H3Ykn-Xbi0M&amp;feature=related


Umm!! this bloke Joe singing has 2 shows going for him lol  
Beautiful song huh huh huh

:


----------



## 2020hindsight (28 June 2008)

n,
weird arm movements 
looks like a partially complete doll...
or a puppet being controlled by a beginner puppeteer maybe ?

this one is about a raunchy as it gets,  uncensored;  excluding those French movies on SBS of course .... 

 Joe Cocker You Can Leave Your Hat On


----------



## natashia (28 June 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> n,
> weird arm movements
> looks like a partially complete doll...
> or a puppet being controlled by a beginner puppeteer maybe ?
> ...





That's great loved it and the song too LOL....
::


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2008)

speaking of PPM 
 Cruel War - Peter, Paul & Mary

 Early Morning Rain - Peter, Paul and Mary

 San Francisco Bay Blues - Peter, Paul and Mary


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2008)

a seriously serious one 

The video includes the jpeg below - with the "Little Boy" bomb approaching the tee-shaped Aioi bridge - which was indeed the aiming point for the crew on Enola Gay.  And the reason the Peace Memorial Dome (4 and 5) was left still standing - just south east of the bridge - is that it was the "eye of the storm" so to speak - everything fried inside of course - sobering stuff.   

 The Seekers - What Have They Done To The Rain

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=101592&highlight=hiroshima#post101592


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 June 2008)

.....
http://maps.google.com.au/maps?hl=en&tab=wl
type in "Hiroshima Peace.."


----------



## natashia (29 June 2008)

...cant beat this old version eh

ohhhhhhh OariÃ¡ raiÃ´ 

:


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5fX0zx9dF6A&feature=related



Mannn look at them there earrings...


----------



## 2020hindsight (1 July 2008)

5th dimension-aquarius

 Ain'T Got No - I Got Life

 Hair - I Got Life


----------



## Undertow (1 July 2008)

David　Spinozza－Superstarー1978

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX7AGQKAZMo


----------



## natashia (1 July 2008)

Undertow said:


> David　Spinozza－Superstarー1978
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX7AGQKAZMo




Hi undertow...great music...layed back stuff...really enjoyed it...You got anymore  goodie songies underneath that frostysnowman exterior ? 

lol sorry couldnt help that last reminder :


----------



## wayneL (1 July 2008)

Catherine Jenkins - Requiem for a Soldier



(The lyrics, if you find it hard to understand the opera style)

You never lived to see
What you gave to me
One shining dream of hope and love
Life and liberty

With a host of brave unknown soldiers
For your company, 
you will live forever
Here in our memory

In fields of sacrifice
Heroes paid the price
Young men who died for old men's wars
Gone to paradise

We are all one great band of brothers
And one day you'll see - we can live together...

...when all the world is free

I wish you'd lived to see
All you gave to me
Your shining dream of hope and love
Life and liberty

We are all one great band of brothers
And one day you'll see - we can live together...

...when all the world is free


----------



## Undertow (2 July 2008)

natashia said:


> Hi undertow...great music...layed back stuff...really enjoyed it...You got anymore  goodie songies underneath that frostysnowman exterior ?
> 
> OK try this song:
> 
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 July 2008)

Give Me One Reason - Tracy Chapman


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 July 2008)

ripper song this one   (imo, DYOR) 
 What Color is the Wind/ charlie landsborough



> Inspiring song about a blind child talking with his dad about the colour of the wind and relating it to his life.
> 
> WHAT COLOUR IS THE WIND
> written and sung by Charlie Landsborough
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (2 July 2008)

The Fureys - When you were sweet sixteen


----------



## natashia (2 July 2008)

Undertow said:


> David　Spinozza－Superstarー1978
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX7AGQKAZMo






Hey..thats really nice....different equations there..pretty good...Nope havent heard it before... Thanks.....anymore? lol


----------



## natashia (3 July 2008)

Awesome songs , awesome words, awesome music, awesome band....Utube isnt bad either.

Its great if you have the CD..play it louddddddddddd and alot of awesome housework gets done too :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bMAGwMAXTpU&amp;feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pen4dMAv7zY


----------



## Undertow (4 July 2008)

Nice songs natasha, Your cool but Frosty is probably cooler ha ha.


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

yep gr8 songs folks 
speaking of using music to lighten housework -  
I have friends, an Aussie married to a delightful Italian lass - 
she vacuums to opera all day 

PS there's already a fair bit of opera on this thread  ... try this one instead - suitable for the next time your barbq gets out of control 

  We Didn't Start The Fire


----------



## natashia (5 July 2008)

Undertow said:


> Nice songs natasha, Your cool but Frosty is probably cooler ha ha.




LOL you think so? This guy singing this song probably put both of us to shame. Another Cool song cool  guy : cool words

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zN9vd9WUiA



2020hindsight said:


> yep gr8 songs folks
> speaking of using music to lighten housework -
> I have friends, an Aussie married to a delightful Italian lass -
> she vacuums to opera all day
> ...


----------



## Undertow (5 July 2008)

Yes cool

Jeff Buckley - Everybody Here Wants You

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4DwhPufaAzs


----------



## Timmy (5 July 2008)

This week I have been mostly listening to* ...

_I Kissed a Girl_ 
Katy Perry



Have a look around on for some of the cover versions 
(with a few of the words changed a bit - some not suitable for children, OK? - ... LOL)

*Acknowledgement to Jesse from _The Fast Show_


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 July 2008)

timmy howdy - 
 different lol
might need kennas to interpret that one. 
 The Easybeats - She's So Fine

 John Farnham - "Burn for You"


----------



## natashia (6 July 2008)

Timmy said:


> This week I have been mostly listening to
> 
> _I Kissed a Girl_
> Katy Perry
> ...


----------



## Undertow (6 July 2008)

hmmmm that was a good number... keep em comming..I am all ears..it's great to hear all the different songs but you seem to have an ear for 'soulfood genre' ...  It's interesting  but I am bit biased there  : :[/QUOTE]

Thanks, I hoped people would like some songs.

Tim Buckley also had a good voice,, like father like son.

Jeff did more than live up to his father image.
Both died of overdoses sadly.

Tim Buckley - sweet surrender

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WseOkQXfY2A


----------



## bvbfan (6 July 2008)

Oh Laura - Release Me (you'd recognise it from the Saab commercial)





And a dance version


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

Anything by the Beatles -  about 300 songs here ...  (see how many you remember ) 

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_The_Beatles_songs
 Note that clicking on many of those songs takes you to a wikipedia article about the meaning and origin of the song in question 

This one chosen as William McInnes's fade-out song  on Australian Story tonight  - what a funny (brilliant) dude 
  Nowhere Man 



> Interpretation
> When the song first appeared during the 1960s, many of the Beatles youthful fan base interpreted the rather hard-edged lyric, which satirizes the "Nowhere Man" as someone who "just sees what he wants to see" and who "don't know what [he's] missing", as directed against their parents' generation and conformism generally.
> 
> Lennon, however, claimed that he himself was the subject of the song. He wrote it after racking his brain in desperation for five hours, trying to come up with another song for Rubber Soul. "I'd actually stopped trying to think of something," he said. "Then I thought of myself as Nowhere Man ”” sitting in his nowhere land."[citation needed] Lennon told Playboy: "I'd spent five hours that morning trying to write a song that was meaningful and good, and I finally gave up and lay down. Then 'Nowhere Man' came, words and music, the whole damn thing as I lay down."[2]
> ...




 I will 



> "I Will" is a song by The Beatles that was released on The Beatles. It was written by Paul McCartney (credited to Lennon/McCartney) and features him on lead vocal, guitar, and "vocal bass". McCartney wrote it for Linda Eastman, his future wife. "I Will" is the first of five songs McCartney wrote for Eastman. (The other four are "Maybe I'm Amazed", " Two of Us", "The Lovely Linda" and "My Love").
> 
> Anthology
> In the televised documentary "The Beatles Anthology", McCartney, Harrison, and Starr are shown relaxing on a blanket outside. Starr asks McCartney what he wrote in India and McCartney answers, "I Will."


----------



## natashia (7 July 2008)

bvbfan said:


> Oh Laura - Release Me (you'd recognise it from the Saab commercial)
> 
> 
> Hi bvb..yeah saw that commercial only because the song grabbed me and had to do a search on few words and downloaded it fastttttt...It's a good song...


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

note - my favourite songlines this is NOT lol  - but interesting imo...

 The years/ many faces of Michael Jackson - Man in the mirror


----------



## natashia (7 July 2008)

The years/ many faces of Michael Jackson - Man in the mirror[/QUOTE]



haha 
Umm whats that quotation... Man evolved from cavemen?.....This guy went backwards!! : LOL at least he was innovative in time travelling....
Nonetheless was a good entertainer...Saw him live and he was spectacular.


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 July 2008)

natashia said:
			
		

> Saw him live and he was spectacular.



I'll take your word for it lol


----------



## natashia (11 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> I'll take your word for it lol





Speaking of words right,I got this song ok.... but what is he trying to say in this song?? HELP someone  Maybe folk here can have different Interpretations with this?

Attention span of a brick at the moment :screwy: 
(hmmm not a word hInDy on that last comment lol)
: :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4TFPLt1ZEz0

Or same song but with a Clip with it.... 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YiYX_bMs9fE


----------



## 2020hindsight (11 July 2008)

not sure what he's trying to say - here's what he says though 



> Here In My Room Lyrics (Incubus)
> 
> This party is old and uninviting
> Participants all in black and white
> ...




Here's another along the lines of the Edith Piaf's "No Regrets"  
 Walk & Don t Look Back - Peter Tosh & Mick Jagger



> You've Gotta Walk, Don't Look Back
> 
> If it's love that you're running from
> There is no hiding place
> ...


----------



## natashia (12 July 2008)

Ta Hindy :
Still dont get it lol



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPCkTi04hLo


It's a goodie


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2008)

natashia said:


> Ta Hindy :
> Still dont get it lol  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FPCkTi04hLo
> It's a goodie



natashia,  that's more like it lol - at least you don;t get your eyebrows in a knot trying to understand it 

Similar mood :-
 Eva Cassidy Fields Of Gold @ Blues Alley 1996


----------



## 2020hindsight (12 July 2008)

now, where have I heard these words recently ? lol

 queen - I want it all



> Adventure seeker on an empty street,
> Just an alley creeper, light on his feet
> A young fighter screaming, with no time for doubt
> With the pain and anger can't see a way out,
> ...


----------



## natashia (12 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> now, where have I heard these words recently ? lol
> queen - I want it all
> 
> ahhahaahhahhaaahhhahahhahahaaahalololololol was trying to work here and now I am laughing so much I am in tears LOL canttttttttttttt workkkkkkkkkkkkk nowwwwwwwwwwwwww


----------



## natashia (13 July 2008)

Change of tempo....Great music and lyrics
:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7yoGTVzgow8&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (13 July 2008)

yep - great tune there 

yet another change of mood  ....  The kids gave me the CD of Les Mis a few years back - and I listened to it straight for weeks lol. 

 [Les Miserables] 10th anniversary - One Day More!


----------



## Undertow (15 July 2008)

Hi guys

Burned With Desire - Armin Van Buuren (Original Album)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdeBdCjL8d8


----------



## 2020hindsight (15 July 2008)

U/tow -  in recognition of the WYD 

"you gotta rise above, you gotta go below...
ride with the tide, and go with the flow ...." 

 The Seekers - We Shall Not Be Moved
 Mario Lanza - Lords Prayer


----------



## dead trader (16 July 2008)

"What About Me" by Moving Pictures

That whole song lyric is really touching.


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 July 2008)

here ya go pancakes 
  Moving Pictures - What About Me? (1982)

another one from the 80's :-
 Atomic Kitten - Eternal Flame


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 July 2008)

Placido Domingo sings Dulcinea from Man of La Mancha

 Neysa singing Aldonza in Man of La Mancha - clear words at least


----------



## 2020hindsight (16 July 2008)

probably / arguably better examples of Aldonza   :-

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=237808&highlight=aldonza#post237808


----------



## fordxbt (16 July 2008)

the gambler:

You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em. 
Know when to walk away, and know when to run. 
You never count your money, when you're sittin' at the table. 
There'll be time enough for countin', when the dealin's done


----------



## wayneL (16 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> Atomic Kitten - Eternal Flame



Butchery!

Only Susannah Hoffs should sing this.


----------



## Undertow (17 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> U/tow -  in recognition of the WYD
> 
> "you gotta rise above, you gotta go below...
> ride with the tide, and go with the flow ...."
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 July 2008)

Undertow said:


> "you gotta rise above, you gotta go below...
> ride with the tide, and go with the flow ...."
> 
> hello hindsight
> ...




U/tow,  from this one of course  

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=163704&highlight=mockingbird#post163704

PS that's how my car goes best as well - under tow


----------



## Naked shorts (17 July 2008)

"its not what you got, its whats inside your miiind"
<3


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 July 2008)

martraci said:


> the gambler:
> 
> You got to know when to hold 'em, know when to fold 'em.
> Know when to walk away, and know when to run.
> ...




 Kenny Rogers & The Muppets - The Gambler


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 July 2008)

:topic 
PS one for the queenslanders out there 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1ayQelkb1uk&feature=related
Muppet Show - Banana Sharpener


----------



## 2020hindsight (17 July 2008)

on a lighter note lol  (warning lasts 8 mins 35s) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ru1aHqnisnk&feature=related

Placido Domingo and Carol Burnett


----------



## chops_a_must (17 July 2008)

Pretty topical at the moment:



> Pull up my pants
> Now the camera crew has gone
> In your statement to the police
> Tell them how you turned me on
> ...


----------



## Undertow (18 July 2008)

Home

Above & Beyond - Home (Above & Beyond Club Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nvCo55lKOHE


----------



## nunthewiser (18 July 2008)

apoliges in advance if the F word unnaceptable , goes with the song .
paul kelly.

We argued on the channel train to Paris
The vin rouge helped us make it sweet again
But by the time that we got down to Lyon
Everything I said was wrong and you cursed me in the rain
We split up for a while in Barcelona
We met up six days later in Madrid
I was hoping that the break would make things go a little better for us
And for a little while it almost did
Now I'm in a bar in Copenhagen
And i'm trying hard to forget your name
And I'm staring at the label on a bottle of cerveza
And every ****ing city feels the same

You said to call you when I got to London
A French girl told me that you'd left a note
I said to her "I like your accent" and she thought I sounded funny
So we ended up drinking in Soho
Foolishly I followed you to Dublin
Like a ghost I walked the streets of Temple Bar
And all the bright young things were throwing up their Guinness in the gutters
And once I thought I saw you from afar
Now I'm in a nightclub in Helsinki
And they're playing La Vida Loca once again
And I can't believe I'm dancing to this crap but I'm a chance here
And every ****ing city sounds the same

At a cafe in the port of Amsterdam
An E-mail from you said you'd gone to Rome
For a minute I thought maybe but my funds were running low
And anyway it sounded like you weren't alone
So I headed north until I got to Hamburg
A chilly city suits a troubled soul
And on the Reeperbahn I paid a woman far too much
To kick me out before I'd even reached my goal
Now I'm in a restaurant in Stockholm
And the waiter here wants me to know his name
And I can order sandwiches in seven different languages
But every ****ing city looks the same
Arriverderci, au revoir, aufwiedersen, hasta la vista baby
Yeah, every ****ing city's just the same


----------



## Stan 101 (19 July 2008)

Every City...I think anyone who has donned a backpack for any length of time can relate to that song.


----------



## prawn_86 (19 July 2008)

> When you were running as a child, did they come around and watch your style?
> Did you have plans to be a star?
> Did you have plans to become more than you are?




Gotta love some Aussie rock


----------



## Stan 101 (19 July 2008)

I've been listening to some old Ed Kuepper CDs of late and remembered this little gem amongst albums of many.

*I'm With You*
" Well she wanted to be an artist and now she'd reached just about breaking point
She had coffee spinning round in the cup like a jazz singer playing soft"


----------



## natashia (20 July 2008)

lalala one of  my favourites ...jazz  samba  bosanova ...voice is incredible :








http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LWOrziNWDBQ&feature=related


----------



## MaleJunk (20 July 2008)

Favourite Lyrics highlighted

Song - Frontier Index by the Silver Jews.


Of all the people I knew
I always looked up to you
and after millions of years of crime
the sun still shines and shines

Look a horse (named Divorce) gallops thru the desert light
I make such good time through sub-space
when I dream all day and ride all night
*
A robot walks into a bar
orders a drink
lays down a bill
The bartender says, hey we don't serve robots
and the robot says, oh but someday you will
*
Prisons a good time for some
many people get caught with a gun
This trucker says it's good to be free
says he knows lots of folks who agree

Bumperstickers talk to him
say "let the stars get in your eyes"
Time, cum, sand, and surf
these are the building blocks of life

*Boy wants a car from his Dad
Dad says, first you gotta cut that hair
Boy says, hey Dad Jesus had long hair
and Dad says
that's right son but Jesus walked everywhere
*
When I was younger I was a cobra
in every case I wanted to be cool
Now that I'm older and sub-space is colder
I just want to say something true


----------



## natashia (20 July 2008)

natashia said:


> lalala one of  my favourites ...jazz  samba  bosanova ...voice is incredible :
> 
> 
> 
> ...






Another beauty...this is brilliantly done....press click and try it you might like it....sooothing 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eBvyJyzSGCE&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 July 2008)

wow, fantastic, natashia,  - how good is youtube ?


----------



## 2020hindsight (20 July 2008)

MaleJunk said:


> Favourite Lyrics highlighted
> 
> Song - Frontier Index by the Silver Jews.
> 
> ...



different m8 lol ... (gr8 lyrics) 
 The Frontier Index


----------



## natashia (20 July 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> wow, fantastic, natashia,  - how good is youtube ?






Hey Hey Hindy How are you..good tubes huh....yeah she's got a one of a kind voice this lady.....
To be honesy I cannot bear to look at the martini glasses atm..hiccuppppssss

umm have you ever tried to make an  apple martini? lol YUMMMYYYYYY 
no olives ta!!   BIG Pass


----------



## 2020hindsight (23 July 2008)

My Irish mate keeps saying that the market keeps going up and down "like a fiddler's elbow"   - pretty accurate description.  

Then again - as Tevye would say, life is apparently like trying to keep balance on the roof whilst playing said fiddle ...

PS I suggest that you'll get the ghist of the Japanese version after a minute or so.. 

 Japanese Fiddler on the Roof (tradition)

 Fiddler on the roof - Tradition ( with subtitles )



> Without tradition, our lives would be as shakey as a fiddler on a roof.





http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=fiddler+on+the+roof&search_type=&aq=0&oq=fiddler+



> Fiddler on the Roof was originally entitled Tevye. It is based on Tevye and his Daughters (or Tevye the Milkman) and other tales by Sholem Aleichem which he wrote in Yiddish and published in 1894.[1] The story centers on Tevye, the father of five daughters, and his attempts to maintain his family and religious traditions while outside influences encroach upon their lives. He must cope with both the strong-willed actions of his three older daughters—each daughter's choice of husband moves progressively further away from established customs—and with the edict of the Tsar that evicts the Jews from their village.
> 
> *The musical's title stems from a painting by Marc Chagall,[2] one of many surreal paintings he created of Eastern European Jewish life, often including a fiddler. The Fiddler is a metaphor for survival, through tradition and joyfulness, in a life of uncertainty and imbalance*.
> 
> The original Broadway production of the show, which opened in 1964, was the first musical to surpass the 3,000 performance mark, and it held the record for longest-running Broadway musical for almost 10 years until Grease surpassed its run. *The production earned $1,574 for every dollar invested in it*.[3]




157,400% on your investment - now that's a good Yiddish tradition as well 

Based on the painting by Chagall... 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marc_Chagall

Finally a painting by Gerard von Honthorst - "Fiddler inviting people to come to the party"


----------



## 2020hindsight (5 August 2008)

nioka on thought for the day thread said:
			
		

> Heard on Denton tonight sung by Mary Schnieders daughter. "Be yourself, everyone else is taken". Not new but definitely worth repeating.




nioka - that song by Melinda Schneider is here  (embedded youtubes):-  , bludy fantastic eh?
(PS apparently the title was originally an Oscar Wilde quote )
http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=185670981



> BE YOURSELF
> 
> Do those blue jeans make you look fat?
> Your hair and make-up are not all that?
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 August 2008)

One of my favourite shops .. 

only melody :-
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DJ-5uYYjZA



> The Stone Outside Dan Murphy's Door
> 
> There's a sweet garden spot in our memory
> It's the place we were born in and reared
> ...


----------



## natashia (6 August 2008)

Studio Gigs -They took their time getting started LOL but it was worth the wait  Just love it great lyrics


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X-VGxYAVx-0&feature=related



Same song but years later and still flippin good (even this intro took its time LOL ).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRwf-lqJejU&NR=1 


:


----------



## Boggo (6 August 2008)

Bob Dylan, you either love him just recognise him, but he certainly has it.

*Love Minus Zero*

My love she speaks like silence
Without ideals or violence
She doesn't have to say she's faithful
Yet she's true, like ice, like fire
People carry roses
And make promises by the hours
My love she laughs like the flowers
Valentines can't buy her.

In the dime stores and bus stations
People talk of situations
Read books, repeat quotations
Draw conclusions on the wall
Some speak of the future
My love she speaks softly
She knows there's no success like failure
And that failure's no succes at all.

The cloak and dagger dangles
Madams light the candles
In ceremonies of the horsemen
Even the pawn must hold a grudge
Statues made of match sticks
Crumble into one another
My love winks, she does not bother
She knows too much to argue or to judge.

The bridge at midnight trembles
The country doctor rambles
Bankers' nieces seek perfection
Expecting all the gifts that wise men bring
The wind howls like a hammer
The night blows rainy
My love she's like some raven
At my window with a broken wing. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q3HeA3Tfdz0

------


----------



## natashia (6 August 2008)

Boggo said:


> Bob Dylan, you either love him just recognise him, but as a songwriter he certainly had it.
> 
> *Love Minus Zero*
> 
> ...




Speaking of horsemen-Another great song :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rgh_Qe-Sv_8&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (6 August 2008)

fantastic coupla posts  - thanks folks


----------



## Boggo (6 August 2008)

Something different and catchy from the Vodaphone Advertisement.

Artist Charlie Parr, Song is "1922 Blues"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SNcOyMLJ1xI


----------



## natashia (6 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> fantastic coupla posts  - thanks folks




Thanks Hindy 

I Adore this song but cannot find the band actually playing this song..its frustating but tops it for me as far as the dreamy sultry tune it pours..


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSay2Vbc3ik


----------



## Boggo (7 August 2008)

Another classic,  Christie McVie "Songbird".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2KrGvGxCifs&feature=related


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2008)

natashia said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sSay2Vbc3ik



muskrats, mustangs - one thing leads to another 

 The Commitments-Mustang Sally


----------



## 2020hindsight (7 August 2008)

John Denver and Julie Anthony, Logies 1986


----------



## Timmy (7 August 2008)

I like this one.  Good clip too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHU9dN0Itrk


----------



## natashia (16 August 2008)

Sweet song.....breath or breathe?





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXn1qysKsm4&feature=related




Memories anyone ?? LoL


----------



## natashia (22 August 2008)

Cool song 






http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RitzkJ8FKDo&NR=1

:1zhelp:


----------



## brty (23 August 2008)

Hi,

This is an annoying thread.

The question, What are your favourite lyrics.....

answer You tube, you tube, you tube.

have people forgotten how to quote???


People, lyrics are words.

brty


----------



## Wysiwyg (23 August 2008)

brty said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is an annoying thread.
> 
> ...




Goes to show even the written word is open to interpretation.


----------



## doogie_goes_off (23 August 2008)

"I wonder why we all feel the presence of everything growing old?, I wonder why we don't spend the time to see the butterfly unfold?"

Quintessential Australian Soul Grunge circa 1991

I assume it wasn't a cover. If anyone knows the band then they'll probably know if it's a cover.


----------



## finvik (23 August 2008)

i am very romantic at heart and my favourite song and lyrics have been
'I love you' by Saigon Kick
here are the lines:
I may not be the man I wanted to
I may not be the king of wit
I may not know the things you need to know
I might not measure up quite yet
I may not have the grace of Fred Astaire
I may not have the mind of Jung
I cannot buy the things you need to have
But there is something you can't forget
I love you
I love you
Through the fires
in all of hell
something I can't stop
I love you
It may not seem that I care enough
I may not take the time to say
You can't leave me standing here alone
Until you hear what I have to say
I love you
I love you
Through the fires
In all of hell
It's something I can't stop
I love you


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

brty said:


> This is an annoying thread.
> The question, What are your favourite lyrics.....
> 
> answer You tube, you tube, you tube.
> ...






Wysiwyg said:


> Goes to show even the written word is open to interpretation.



lol
hey brty - I agree with you that lyrics are words ....
But I agree with wys that the definition is open to interpretation 
 i.e. surely they can be either written or heard?  
gee whiz you are easily annoyed    

Best of all surely is to hear them in the original context of their accompaniment.    - Maybe at a particular concert ...

How about when they ad lib (where you won't find the words anywhere else?) ?  - Here's an example ...

ALTERNATIVE A. 
I could say 



> "check it out guitar george
> now he knows all them fancy chords
> his rhythm gonna make it cry make it sing now
> and an old guitar is all he can afford
> when he gets up under them coloured lights to play that thing"




or  
ALTERNATIVE B. 
I could post this youtube - including the mood and the casual talent oozing out of the man.  - "Check it out" at the 1m25s mark 

PS Also at the 1m55s mark:-  


> he's got a daytime job , he's doing quite all right thank you very much .."




 Sultans  of  Swing  - Live  Aid  - Mark  Knopfler  
You decide..


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

Another example :-
at the 1m10s mark



> "I might rise above, I might go below,
> ride with the tide and go with the flow"
> 
> "and thatsa why,
> ...



lol

 Mockingbird - Carly Simon and James Taylor

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=163704&highlight=mockingbird#post163704


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

brty said:


> Hi,
> This is an annoying thread.
> etc
> People, lyrics are words.
> brty



brty
I note that is your only post on this thread

so .... In conclusion
IMO You can maybe criticise when you take the trouble to post either 

a) some written lyrics, or 
b) a youtube

but until then, maybe you shouldn't play critic - unless of course you are pushing for a job on the judge's panel of Australian Idol


----------



## Duckman#72 (25 August 2008)

Currently "The Australian" is undertaking an online survey to find the most popular Australian song for the period 1988 to 2008.

One vote only. I'd be interested to hear which songs people voted for. I'd be tempted to vote for Dear John Letter or Teacups and Kettles by Peregrine. The latter contains wonderfully quirky songwriting about a couple's dreams for the future and how they are probably never going to reach them.

"We'll find a golden radio station,
And you'll tease me to Elvis,
And strip to Tom Jones, 
And we'll kiss to the Beatles
And $%#$ to the Stones"

Dear John Letter is a great song about the frustration of wanting to write a "tell-all" letter to the boyfriend of the girl you are having an affair with. But you can't do it because you love the girl too much and made a promise never to tell.

2020 - if you like songwriting have a listen.

Also anything by Perry Keyes is fantastic.

Duckman


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

Hi duck
I guess you're referring to this :-
http://www.ausmediaserver.com/song/vote.php

I'd be going for Missy Higgins Scar or Special Two - I notice she features in the artwork in the letterhead there (Also I only know a couple of the offered songs, lol ) 

 Missy Higgins - Scar (Music Video)



> SCAR
> He left a card, a bar of soap and a scrubbing brush next to a note,
> That said "use these down to your bones".
> And before I knew I had shiny skin and it felt easy being clean like him,
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

Saw a good doco on Missy Higgins on a recent qantas flight 
also my daughter has a car where the radio doesn't work - but the CD player does - and she only carries one CD in the car - so you get a lift across town, you hear this for flaming hours 
 Missy Higgins - The Special Two



> THE SPECIAL TWO
> 
> I've hardly been outside my room in days,
> 'Cause I don't feel that I deserve the sunshine's rays.
> ...


----------



## 2020hindsight (25 August 2008)

This was the kiwi entry btw 

 Dirty Deeds Done With Sheep


----------



## johenmo (25 August 2008)

Good kiwi entry......
Go to YouTube 
www.youtube.com/watch?v=1BzU1sYPjzo

I know the guy who made this - he a chopper pilot in the RNZAF.  If you know anything about the airforce and fighter pilots, you'll laugh.


----------



## Calliope (26 August 2008)

An interesting and colourful song which originated in the late 1920s and still bobs up from time to time is The Big Rock Candy Mountain. It featured in the Coen Bros. movie O Brother, Where art Thou? Wikipedia gives a good account of its origins. The lyrics may be found on;

http://ingeb.org/songs/onasumme.html


----------



## rub92me (26 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> brty
> I note that is your only post on this thread
> 
> so .... In conclusion
> ...



Maybe so. But I started this thread. So can I criticise please? I happen to agree with brty. What will be next. References to message boards, facebook cr@p, dating forums etc.?? More words please. Or as the Fall would say : "Hey Mr pharmacist.  Words cannot express.  Feeling I suggest"


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2008)

hey rub
maybe you can explain 
is there a difference between a lyric and a songline? 

PS (general comment)  if anyone wants to know the lyrics of a particular song (eg SCAR), then just go to google, type in "Scar lyrics" and presto


----------



## Kauri (26 August 2008)

from back in the the days when I was in the pussers...  aaaah the rum...

http://www.shanemacgowan.com/lyrics/seashanty.shtml

...Slainte ...........
..Kauri


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2008)

Kauri said:


> from back in the the days when I was in the pussers...  aaaah the rum...



lol
maybe leave that one as a link m8.


----------



## Calliope (26 August 2008)

rub92me said:


> Maybe so. But I started this thread. So can I criticise please? I happen to agree with brty. What will be next. References to message boards, facebook cr@p, dating forums etc.?? More words please. Or as the Fall would say : "Hey Mr pharmacist.  Words cannot express.  Feeling I suggest"




I also am a new contributor to this thread but for some time I been following it and have found the postings to be clever, interesting and amusing when they keep to the thread, and I congratulate you for starting this popular thread. I also agree with brty and I hope the rebuff from 2020hindsight doesn't discourage him from further postings. I happen to think that visitors to the thread have as much right to an opinion as somebody who has made thousands of postings at the rate of nearly 10 a day. After all quantity of input doesn't necessarily make you any smarter.
Brty is right. The "you tubers" are not sticking to the thread. They are loading it with junk music with unintelligible lyrics. The original question was "What are your favorite lyrics or songlines?"  It should be adhered to. Those who disagree could start a new thead e.g. "YouTube Junk Music"


----------



## 2020hindsight (26 August 2008)

Calliope said:


> I also am a new contributor to this thread but for some time I been following it and have found the postings to be clever, interesting and amusing when they keep to the thread, and I congratulate you for starting this popular thread. I also agree with brty and I hope the rebuff from 2020hindsight doesn't discourage him from further postings. I happen to think that visitors to the thread have as much right to an opinion as somebody who has made thousands of postings at the rate of nearly 10 a day. After all quantity of input doesn't necessarily make you any smarter.
> Brty is right. The "you tubers" are not sticking to the thread. They are loading it with junk music with unintelligible lyrics. The original question was "What are your favorite lyrics or songlines?"  It should be adhered to. Those who disagree could start a new thead e.g. "YouTube Junk Music"




hey calliope
 I don't recognise that song 
 can you hum a few bars please


----------



## nick2fish (26 August 2008)

Kauri said:


> from back in the the days when I was in the pussers...  aaaah the rum...
> 
> http://www.shanemacgowan.com/lyrics/seashanty.shtml
> 
> ...




Struck a note with me Kauri Cheers Bro


----------



## natashia (26 August 2008)

brty said:


> Hi,
> 
> This is an annoying thread.
> 
> ...




Wow using up your downloads are we???

How would you like it then in Braille or new set of earplugs ..............!!!!???




Heres a tune that is really top blues type but words/lyrics are like well .....unlike the tune suggests--and the youtube isnt corresponding or interpretating what the tune is leading or suggesting either...you get that?
Each to their own 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B7nqEOgV77E


----------



## 2020hindsight (27 August 2008)

natashia, seems we have to start with a :topic sign if we only post "Youtube Junk Music"  - (although I'm not sure why people don;t just skip the youtubes if they don't like 'em) .  

Not sure if you're allowed to post the youtube as well as the lyrics.  

ok here are some lyrics without the youtube accompaniment :-

"You amaze me!
Where did you come from?
You do things
Champagne could never do.
Crystal winters,
Crimson summers...
Other pleasures --
I would trade them all
For you."

Aspects Of Love - Other Pleasures - lyrics by Tim Rice


----------



## rub92me (27 August 2008)

2020hindsight said:


> hey rub
> maybe you can explain
> is there a difference between a lyric and a songline?
> 
> PS (general comment)  if anyone wants to know the lyrics of a particular song (eg SCAR), then just go to google, type in "Scar lyrics" and presto



Arbitrary. I can tell you what either are not though in my definition and intent: youtube.


----------



## Timmy (27 August 2008)

Couple of Aussies doing really, really well.

This is their latest, one of my faves at the moment.





These two keep producing great quality pop songs.  This, though, is my favourite of theirs from a few years ago:




Always been impossible for me to separate lyrics from the music, sorry.  One without the other doesn't do it for me; so here are the complete songs.


----------



## Timmy (27 August 2008)

And not wanting to be too parochial, still a favourite of mine from a few years back.  The important lyrics are in the title to the song.




Loved the album this song was from.  The studio version of this song is great, and I love this live version too.  What a voice, what a piano player (music very inspired by Enya), moving lyrics.  Some may want to turn down the speakers at the 2.53 mark, or if you are like me, turn them up:


----------



## Timmy (27 August 2008)

natashia said:


> LOL you think so? This guy singing this song probably put both of us to shame. Another Cool song cool  guy : cool words
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7zN9vd9WUiA




Natasha!  Thanks very much for this one - love it.

YouTube seem to have taken down the live version, here's another:
http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=RpwsuhOUAkk


----------



## natashia (27 August 2008)

Timmy said:


> Natasha!  Thanks very much for this one - love it.
> 
> YouTube seem to have taken down the live version, here's another:
> http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=RpwsuhOUAkk






Hi...thanks for the songs and thanks very muchly for finding the other 'drive" youtube...A very big favourite of mine too...and yeah love it 

:


----------



## natashia (27 August 2008)

This is by far the  best music with words that makes this song a class of its own...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F44BcGjIbAA&amp;feature=related






Just simply the best to see a song sung with great depth and soul...and yeah the youtube nails it bigtime

Enjoy...

:


----------



## sandik17 (27 August 2008)

too hard to decide between

HOw to make Gravy, by Paul Kelly
and

Throw your arms around me....Hunters and Collectors!

Ahhh....shed your skin and let's get started!


----------



## Undertow (29 August 2008)

hello natashia, hope your well 

Tiesto Live in Concert 2003 - Freefall Feat Jan Johnston - Skydive (Original Mix)  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg5ai3XE5m4


----------



## natashia (2 September 2008)

Undertow said:


> hello natashia, hope your well
> 
> Tiesto Live in Concert 2003 - Freefall Feat Jan Johnston - Skydive (Original Mix)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Pg5ai3XE5m4






Yessum I'm well and s'wonderful :..How about you?


----------



## Undertow (5 September 2008)

I am doing well thanks, sorry for the delay in replying.

I know you like America 

I used to listen to their music a lot years ago, it's nice

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=w5NkYl14xuU


----------



## natashia (21 September 2008)

Which one do ya like...this version 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wdHGxGT_n-E&feature=related

ORRRRRRR THIS ONEEEE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuUjtFtXA2Y&feature=related:


----------



## 2020hindsight (29 July 2009)

I got another plan - this time it'll work  


> I've got a plan
> Let's take off in the blue station wagon
> And find the open road to salvation
> Away from here
> ...


----------



## trainspotter (1 August 2009)

Wonderwall ....... Oasis

Today is gonna be the day 
That they're gonna throw it back to you 
By now you should've somehow 
Realized what you gotta do 
I don't believe that anybody 
Feels the way I do about you now


----------



## Pager (2 August 2009)

From spitting image, no offence to any South Africans, think this is from the Apartheid days. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Hy628pktV0&feature=related



I've travelled this old world of ours from Barnsley to Peru
I've had sunshine in the arctic and a swim in Tinbuktu
I've seen unicorns in Burma and a Yetti in Nepal
And I've danced with ten foot pygmies in a Montezuma hall
I've met the King of China and a working Yorkshire miner
But I've never met a nice South African.

No he's never met a nice South African
And that's not bloody surprising man
'Cause we're a bunch of arrogant bastards
Who hate black people

I once got served in Woolies after less than four week's wait
I had lunch with Rowan Atkinson when he paid and wasn't late
I know a public swimming bath where they don't piss in the pool
I know a guy who got a job straight after leaving school
I've met a normal merman and a fairly modest German
But I've never met a nice South African.

No he's never met a nice South African
And that's not bloody surprising man
'Cause we're a bunch of talentless murderers
Who smell like baboons

I've had a close encounter of the twenty-second kind
That's when an alien spaceship disappears up your behind
I got directory enquiries after less than forty rings
I've even heard a decent song by Paul McCartney's Wings
I've seen a flying pig in a quite convincing wig
But I've never met a nice South African.

No he's never met a nice South African
And that's not bloody surprising man
'Cause we're a bunch of ignorant loudmouths
With no sense of humour 

I've met the Loch Ness monster and he looks like Fred Astaire
At the BBC in London he's the chief commissionaire
I know a place in Glasgow which is rife with daffodillies
I met a man in Katmandu who claimed to have two willies
I've had a nice pot noodle but I've never had a poodle
And I've never met a nice South African.

No he's never met a nice South African
And that's not bloody surprising man
Because we've never met one either
Except for Breyten Breytenbach and he's emigrated to Paris. 

Yes he's quite a nice South African
And he's hardly ever killed anyone
And he's not smelly at all.
That's why they put him prison.


----------



## Savoy Special (2 August 2009)

AC/DC - Ain't no fun waitin round to be a millionaire

"Hello Howard!
How are you doing friend?
Next door neighbour.
Oh yer
Get your f__king jumbo jet out of my airport!!"

Only Bon could come up with something like that!


----------



## Savoy Special (3 August 2009)

New song by Lily Allen

It's not fair:

well I lie here in the wet patch in the middle of the bed
I'm feeling pretty damn hard done by, I spent ages giving head
then I remember all the nice things that you've ever said to me
maybe I'm just overreacting, maybe you're the one for me




there's just one thing that's getting in the way
when we go up to bed you're just not good it's such a shame
I look into your eyes I want to get to know you
and then you make this noise and its apparent it's all over


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (3 August 2009)

For the evening thinking time.

"Tom Waits"  

"Clap Hands" lyrics




> Sane, sane, they're all insane, fireman's blind, the conductor is lame
> A Cincinnati jacket and a sad-luck dame
> Hanging out the window with a bottle full of rain
> Clap hands, clap hands, clap hands, clap hands
> ...




gg


----------



## nulla nulla (3 August 2009)

Steve Miller Band "I'm a joker.."


----------



## nulla nulla (3 August 2009)

Rolling Stones "Time is on my side"


----------



## nulla nulla (3 August 2009)

Bob Dylan "Jack of Hearts"


----------



## nulla nulla (3 August 2009)

J J Cale "Cocaine, she don't lie, she don't lie...cocaine"


----------



## berbouy (3 August 2009)

i,m back on dry land once again
opportunity awaits me like a rat in a drain
we,re all huntin honey,with money to burn;
just a short time to show you the tricks that we,ve learned...


being sung in kal as we speak...


----------



## Dowdy (3 August 2009)

If your suffering from Monday-itis

SLACKER by Tech n9ne

Imma product of reganomics neurotic they sayin'
I'm it just got up inhaling chronic
The oddest I'm staying honest
I'm bout to make it famous
So you can take that J.O.B. and
You can shove it up your anus.


----------



## Wysiwyg (22 December 2009)

For A Few Dollars More
~ Smokie ~

    So she'll cry just a little for a few dollars more
    She'll lie just a little like she's done it before
    She'll take it, she'll fake it, for a few dollars more
    She'll show you her heart,
    Then she'll show you the door


----------



## johenmo (23 December 2009)

Joe Jackson - Jumpin' Jive album

"What's the use of getting sober
When you're gonna get drunk again"


----------



## noirua (20 February 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NiwKmEfaYBQ

'Old Shep', sung by the masterful Red Foley in 1964.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Red_Foley


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLTMg0fPbEc


----------



## rumpole (20 February 2014)

"The Red Flag"

Ooops no, that's wrong, sorry

I thought I was on another forum


----------



## sydboy007 (20 February 2014)

I quite like the Song Defying Gravity from the Wicked Musical

I'm through accepting limits
'cause someone says they're so
Some things I cannot change
But till I try, I'll never know!
Too long I've been afraid of
Losing love I guess I've lost
Well, if that's love
It comes at much too high a cost!
I'd sooner buy
Defying gravity
Kiss me goodbye
I'm defying gravity
And you can't pull me down:


----------



## DocK (20 February 2014)

I like to play this Macklemore song whenever one of my sons wants a "name brand" item that I don't want to fork out for.....  It's a great anti-consumerism/anti-trend song.



> "Wings"
> (feat. Ryan Lewis)
> 
> I was seven years old, when I got my first pair
> ...


----------



## trav365plus (20 February 2014)

Addicted to th latest song Happy by Pharrell Williams
Clap along if you feel like a room without a roof
Clap along if u feel that happiness is in u

Cant nothin bring me down
Your love is too good


----------



## Bill M (20 February 2014)

I live my life to the full and I love these lyrics the most.

Bon Jovi - It's my Life

It's my life
It's now or never
I ain't gonna live forever
I just want to live while I'm alive
(It's my life)
My heart is like an open highway
Like Frankie said
I did it my way
I just wanna live while I'm alive
It's my life


----------



## sptrawler (20 February 2014)

A bit before my time. But I can relate to it
Frank Sinatra "I did it my way"

And now, the end is near 
And so I face the final curtain 
My friend, I'll say it clear 
I'll state my case, of which I'm certain 
I've lived a life that's full 
I traveled each and ev'ry highway 
And more, much more than this, I did it my way 

Regrets, I've had a few 
But then again, too few to mention 
I did what I had to do , I saw it through without exemption 
I planned each charted course, each careful step along the highway 
And more, much more than this, I did it my way 

Yes, there were times, I'm sure you knew 
When I bit off more than I could chew 
And through it all, when there was doubt 
I ate it up and spit it out 
I faced it all and I stood tall and did it my way 

I've loved, I've laughed and cried 
I've had my fill, my share of losing 
And now, as tears subside, I find it all so amusing 
To think I did all that 
And may I say, not in a shy way, 
"Oh, no, oh, no, not me, I did it my way" 

For what is a man, what has he got? 
If not himself, then he has naught 
The right to say the things he feels and not the words of one who kneels 
The record shows I took the blows and did it my way!


----------



## bellenuit (21 February 2014)

sptrawler said:


> A bit before my time. But I can relate to it
> Frank Sinatra "I did it my way"




Great song sp and probably would be my favourite lyrics too.


----------



## cynic (21 February 2014)

When the religious threads are running hot, I sometimes find myself reflecting on the lyrics of this song:
[Quote="Letter To God" written by Cheryl Crow/Jeff Trott]

I woke up late, put my sweater on
And I walked down to the shop
I stood in line 'til the line was gone
And my turn to win was lost

What do you do
When you look to the left and to the right
And find no clue

Well I'm sendin' a letter to God
How will it be when I'm gone?
And what if everyone is wrong?

I took you in, made a bed for you
And in turn you gave me some
Words to go on, told me I was saved
But you never said what from

What do you do
When you look to the left and to the right
And find no clues
To the questions
You ask yourself at night
Who will come through?

You'll be sending a letter to God
How will it be when you're gone?
And what if everyone is wrong?

A solid case for the innocent
Could be made and laid to rest
They say, "It won't do if you aren't like us
Then you've failed the final test"

What do you feel
When you look to the east and to the west
If this is real
Does it feel like some never ending test?
A finance deal
If this is my one last chance to invest
I've one request

I'll be sendin' a letter to God
To know where will I go when I'm gone
And what if everyone is wrong?[/Quote]


----------



## noirua (21 May 2022)

sptrawler said:


> A bit before my time. But I can relate to it
> Frank Sinatra "I did it my way"
> 
> And now, the end is near
> ...











						Frank Sinatra’s Mob Ties and Other Secrets from His FBI File
					

The FBI documented Old Blue Eyes’ every move for 40 years.




					www.history.com


----------

